# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  جواب حول إشكال في كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية..

## أبو فهر السلفي

*السؤال :*

*أشكل علي قول شيخ الإسلام : ((وَمَا كَانَ كُفْرًا مِنْ الْأَعْمَالِ الظَّاهِرَةِ : كَالسُّجُودِ** لِلْأَوْثَانِ وَسَبِّ الرَّسُولِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّمَا ذَلِكَ لِكَوْنِهِ** مُسْتَلْزِمًا لِكُفْرِ الْبَاطِنِ** وَإِلَّا فَلَوْ قُدِّرَ** أَنَّهُ سَجَدَ قُدَّامَ وَثَنٍ وَلَمْ يَقْصِدْ بِقَلْبِهِ السُّجُودَ لَهُ بَلْ** قَصَدَ*
*السُّجُودَ لِلَّهِ بِقَلْبِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ كُفْرًا** وَقَدْ** يُبَاحُ ذَلِكَ إذَا كَانَ بَيْنَ*
*مُشْرِكِينَ يَخَافُهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ** فَيُوَافِقُهُمْ فِي الْفِعْلِ الظَّاهِرِ وَيَقْصِدُ*
*بِقَلْبِهِ السُّجُودَ** لِلَّهِ كَمَا ذُكِرَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ عُلَمَاءِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَعُلَمَاءِ** أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ فَعَلَ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مَعَ قَوْمٍ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى** دَعَاهُمْ إلَى*
*الْإِسْلَامِ فَأَسْلَمُوا عَلَى يَدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يُظْهِرْ** مُنَافِرَتَهُمْ فِي أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ** .* 

*ما معنى هذا الكلام ؟)).* 

*الجواب بحول الله وقوته*  


*هذا النقل أخطأ في فقهه طائفتان من الناس :* 
*الأولى : من زعمت أن السجود للصنم من الأفعال المحتملة بحيث من سجد لصنم وزعم أنه لا يريد عبادته أنه لا يكفر..* 
*والثانية : من لم تفقه مراد الشيخ منه،وتعلقت ب(لو قدر) تارة وبالإكراه تارة..*  
*وكل ذلك أجنبي عن مراد الشيخ..* 
*وليس في النقل المذكور عن الشيخ إشكال..* 
*وأصل ذلك :* 
*أن الفعل إنما يصدر عن عقد القلب على هذا الفعل ..* 
*فالفعل الظاهر في مسألتنا هاهنا هو السجود لله..* 
*وعقد القلب هاهنا إنما هو على السجود لله ..* 
*فتلازم الظاهر والباطن على نفس الفعل المعين الذي هو السجود لله وهو فعل إيماني لا لبس فيه..* 
*الآن أين وجه الإشكال :* 
*الإشكال في أن هذا السجود كان قدام الوثن ،هذا هو تعبير الشيخ وهو تعبير دقيق غاية..* 
*فالشيخ -رحمه الله- لم يقل : فلو قدر أن رجلاً سجد لوثن ،وإنما قال بالحرف : ((فَلَوْ قُدِّرَ أَنَّهُ سَجَدَ قُدَّامَ وَثَنٍ)).* 
*فمحل الإيهام الذي سيقوم به الرجل تقية أو نحوه،ليس أنه سيسجد للوثن ،بل محل الإيهام هو أنه سيسجد لله قدام الوثن ..* 
*فالفعل الظاهر هو السجود لله..* 
*والفعل الباطن هو نية السجود لله..* 
*أما كون ذلك قدام الوثن فهو ليوهم الكفار فعلاً وقصداً غير الفعل والقصد الذي سيفعل..* 
*أمثلة :*  
*1- دين الإسلام دين إرهابي لمن لا ينضوي تحت مظلته و لا يتسامح معهم ويسفك دمائهم.* 
*هذه العبارة تُطلق وتكون عبارة إيمانية ظاهراً وباطناً ..* 
*لكنها بالنسبة لبعض مستمعيها قد تكون: سباً لدين الإسلام وتجريحاً له وهذا كفر.* 
*2- محمد يحب النساء وهو قتال يسفك الدماء،ويدعي أنه نبي.* 
*هذه العبارة تُطلق وتكون إيمانية ظاهراً وباطناً ..*  
*لكنها بالنسبة لبعض مستمعيها قد تكون: سب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتجريح له وهذا كفر.* 

*فهذه العبارات إذاً توهم معان كفرية في نفس مستمعها كما أوهم الفعل محل البحث مراداً كفرياً..* 
*لكن عند التأمل : سنجد أن محل هذا الكفر ليس هو باطن الفاعل أو القائل ؛لأن يقصد معاني صحيحة في نفسها.* 
*وليس محله ظاهر الفاعل ؛لأنه قال أقوالاً لها وجه صحيح وقد أراد هو الوجه الصحيح فكان الوجه الصحيح هو ظاهر قوله الذي قاله وفي مسألتنا : هو قد سجد لله ظاهراً ..* 
*لكن وقوع العبارات بصيغة تحتمل الكفر ووقوع الفعل بصورة توهم الكفر لكونه قدام وثن : هذا الإيهام والاحتمال إنما هو في نظر الناظر وسمع السامع وليس في نفس الأمر الظاهر أو الباطن..* 
*مثالان أخيرن توضيحيان :* 
*1- الصبي الذي قتله الخضر ..* 
*ما باطن فعل الخضر ؟* 
*الجواب : طاعة الله ..* 
*وما ظاهر فعل الخضر في نفس الأمر ؟* 
*الجواب : طاعة الله.* 
*وما هو الظاهر الذي توهمه موسى عليه السلام ؟* 
*الجواب : معصية الله.* 
*2- من انضم لجيش الكفار في حربهم على المسلمين ،وحمل السيف معهم يريد بذلك أن يدل على مقاتلهم بعدُ..* 
*فباطن فعله إيماني ،وظاهر فعله الذي أراده في نفس الأمر : إيماني..*

*بينما ظاهر فعله الذي يتوهمه الناظر هو ظاهر كفري أو على الأقل كبيرة من الكبائر،وهو خيانة المسلمين ..* 

*فحقيقة التعارض في مسألتنا يا أبا محمد ليست بين ظاهر فعل الرجل وباطنه في نفس الأمر ..* 
*بل بين باطن فعله،وظاهر الفعل الذي توهمه الكفار..* 
*فعدم استلزام الظاهر للباطن الواقع هنا إنما هو عدم استلزام الظاهر الذي توهمه الكفار للباطن الذي يقصده الرجل..* 
*وهذا لا إشكال فيه فلا يشترط أن يتلازم باطن الفعل مع الظاهر الذي يتوهمه الناس،وإنما الشرط هو تلازم باطن الفعل مع ظاهر الفعل في نفس الأمر..* 
*و ظاهر فعل الرجل إذا نحينا توهم الكفر كان هو وباطنه متلازمان..* 
*فحقيقة مراد الشيخ الذي لم ينتبه له لا الذي استدل بهذا النقل ولا حتى الشيخ ناصر الفهد في محاولته تأويل هذا النقل= هو تقرير للون من ألوان المعاريض..* 
*وأحب هاهنا أن أسوق كلام الشيخ عن المعاريض ملوناً مواضع معينة من تدبر هذه المواضع المعينة وربطها بمسألتنا = أرجو أن يبين له وجه الحق بإذن الله ..* 
*قال الشيخ : ((الْمَعَارِيضُ وَهِيَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ الرَّجُلُ بِكَلَامٍ جَائِزٍ يَقْصِدُ بِهِ مَعْنًى صَحِيحًا وَيَتَوَهَّمُ غَيْرُهُ أَنَّهُ قَصَدَ بِهِ مَعْنًى آخَرَ , وَيَكُونُ سَبَبُ ذَلِكَ التَّوَهُّمِ كَوْنَ اللَّفْظِ مُشْتَرَكًا بَيْنَ حَقِيقَتَيْنِ لُغَوِيَّتَيْنِ أَوْ عُرْفِيَّتَيْنِ , أَوْ شَرْعِيَّتَيْنِ , أَوْ لُغَوِيَّةٍ مَعَ أَحَدِهِمَا , أَوْ عُرْفِيَّةٍ مَعَ شَرْعِيَّةٍ فَيَعْنِي أَحَدَ مَعْنَيَيْهِ وَيَتَوَهَّمُ السَّامِعُ أَنَّهُ إنَّمَا عَنَى الْآخَرَ لِكَوْنِ دَلَالَةِ الْحَالِ تَقْتَضِيهِ , أَوْ لِكَوْنِهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفْ إلَّا ذَلِكَ الْمَعْنَى , أَوْ يَكُونُ سَبَبُ التَّوَهُّمِ كَوْنَ اللَّفْظِ ظَاهِرًا فِيهِ مَعْنًى فَيَعْنِي بِهِ مَعْنًى يَحْتَمِلُهُ بَاطِنًا فِيهِ بِأَنْ يَنْوِيَ مَجَازَ اللَّفْظِ دُونَ حَقِيقَتِهِ , أَوْ يَنْوِيَ بِالْعَامِّ الْخَاصَّ أَوْ بِالْمُطْلَقِ الْمُقَيَّدَ , أَوْ يَكُونَ سَبَبُ التَّوَهُّمِ كَوْنَ الْمُخَاطَبِ إنَّمَا يَفْهَمُ مِنْ اللَّفْظِ غَيْرَ حَقِيقَتِهِ بِعُرْفٍ خَاصٍّ لَهُ , أَوْ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْهُ , أَوْ جَهْلٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْأَسْبَابِ[وفي مسألتنا سبب التوهم هو كون الرجل سجد قدام الوثن فأوهم أنه يسجد له] مَعَ كَوْنِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ إنَّمَا قَصَدَ حَقِيقَتَهُ [أي قصد حقيقة السجود لله فسجد له].* 
*فَهَذَا - إذَا كَانَ الْمَقْصُودُ بِهِ دَفْعَ ضَرَرٍ غَيْرِ مُسْتَحَقٍّ - جَائِزٌ كَقَوْلِ الْخَلِيلِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " هَذِهِ أُخْتِي " , وَقَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ** نَحْنُ مِنْ مَاءٍ } وَقَوْلِ الصِّدِّيقِ : رَجُلٌ يَهْدِينِي السَّبِيلَ , وَأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ إذَا أَرَادَ غَزْوَةً وَرَّى غَيْرَهَا , وَكَانَ يَقُولُ : ** الْحَرْبُ خَدْعَةٌ }* 
*وَقَدْ يَكُونُ وَاجِبًا إذَا كَانَ دَفْعُ ذَلِكَ الضَّرَرِ وَاجِبًا وَلَا يَنْدَفِعُ إلَّا بِذَلِكَ مِثْلُ التَّعْرِيضِ عَنْ دَمٍ مَعْصُومٍ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ , وَتَعْرِيضُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَدْ يَكُونُ مِنْ هَذَا السَّبِيلِ.* 
*وَهَذَا الضَّرْبُ نَوْعٌ مِنْ الْحِيَلِ فِي الْخِطَابِ , لَكِنَّهُ يُفَارِقُ الْحِيَلَ الْمُحَرَّمَةَ مِنْ الْوَجْهِ الْمُحْتَالِ عَلَيْهِ وَالْوَجْهِ الْمُحْتَالِ بِهِ : أَمَّا الْمُحْتَالُ عَلَيْهِ هُنَا فَهُوَ دَفْعُ ضَرَرٍ غَيْرِ ضَرَرٍ مُسْتَحَقٍّ , فَإِنَّ الْجَبَّارَ كَانَ يُرِيدُ أَخْذَ امْرَأَةِ إبْرَاهِيمَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَوْ عَلِمَ أَنَّهَا امْرَأَتُهُ , وَهَذَا مَعْصِيَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ وَهُوَ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الضَّرَرِ , وَكَذَلِكَ بَقَاءُ الْكُفَّارِ غَالِبِينَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ , أَوْ غَلَبَتُهُمْ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْفَسَادِ فَلَوْ عَلِمَ أُولَئِكَ الْمُسْتَجِيرُو  نَ بِالنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَتَرَتَّبَ عَلَى عِلْمِهِمْ شَرٌّ طَوِيلٌ , وَكَذَلِكَ عَامَّةُ الْمَعَارِيضِ الَّتِي يَجُوزُ الِاحْتِجَاجُ بِهَا فَإِنَّ عَامَّتَهَا إنَّمَا جَاءَتْ حَذَرًا مِنْ تَوَلُّدِ شَرٍّ عَظِيمٍ عَلَى الْأَخْبَارِ ..فكُلُّ مَا حَرُمَ بَيَانُهُ فَالتَّعْرِيضُ فِيهِ جَائِزٌ بَلْ وَاجِبٌ إنْ اُضْطُرَّ إلَى الْخِطَابِ وَأَمْكَنَ التَّعْرِيضُ فِيهِ - كَالتَّعْرِيضِ لِسَائِلٍ عَنْ مَعْصُومٍ يُرِيدُ قَتْلَهُ - , وَإِنْ كَانَ بَيَانُهُ جَائِزًا أَوْ كِتْمَانُهُ جَائِزًا , وَكَانَتْ الْمَصْلَحَةُ الدِّينِيَّةُ فِي كِتْمَانِهِ كَالْوَجْهِ الَّذِي يُرَادُ عَزْوُهُ فَالتَّعْرِيضُ أَيْضًا مُسْتَحَبٌّ هُنَا , وَإِنْ كَانَتْ الْمَصْلَحَةُ الدُّنْيَوِيَّة  ُ فِي كِتْمَانِهِ , فَإِنْ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ ضَرَرٌ فِي الْإِظْهَارِ - وَالتَّقْدِيرُ أَنَّهُ مَظْلُومٌ بِذَلِكَ الضَّرَرِ - , جَازَ لَهُ التَّعْرِيضُ فِي الْيَمِينِ وَغَيْرِهَا ...وَفِي الْجُمْلَةِ فَالتَّعْرِيضُ مَضْمُونُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ قَوْلًا فَهِمَ مِنْهُ السَّامِعُ خِلَافَ مَا عَنَاهُ الْقَائِلُ إمَّا لِتَقْصِيرِ السَّامِعِ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ دَلَالَةِ اللَّفْظِ , أَوْ لِتَبْعِيدِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ وَجْهَ الْبَيَانِ , وَهَذَا غَايَتُهُ أَنَّهُ سَبَبٌ فِي تَجْهِيلِ الْمُسْتَمِعِ بِاعْتِقَادٍ غَيْرِ مُطَابِقٍ , وَتَجْهِيلُ الْمُسْتَمِعِ بِالشَّيْءِ إذَا كَانَ مَصْلَحَةً لَهُ كَانَ عَمَلَ خَيْرٍ مَعَهُ , فَإِنَّ مَنْ كَانَ عِلْمُهُ بِالشَّيْءِ يَحْمِلُهُ عَلَى أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ سُبْحَانَهُ كَانَ أَنْ لَا يَعْلَمَهُ خَيْرًا لَهُ , وَلَا يَضُرُّهُ مَعَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَتَوَهَّمَهُ بِخِلَافِ مَا هُوَ إذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا يُطْلَبُ مَعْرِفَتُهُ , إنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَصْلَحَةً لَهُ بَلْ مَصْلَحَةً لِلْقَائِلِ = كَانَ أَيْضًا جَائِزًا , لِأَنَّ عِلْمَ السَّامِعِ إذَا فَوَّتَ مَصْلَحَةً عَلَى الْقَائِلِ كَانَ لَهُ أَنْ يَسْعَى فِي عَدَمِ عِلْمِهِ , وَإِنْ أَفْضَى إلَى اعْتِقَادٍ غَيْرِ مُطَابِقٍ فِي شَيْءٍ سَوَاءٌ عَرَفَهُ , أَوْ لَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ , فَالْمَقْصُودُ بِالْمَعَارِيضِ فِعْلٌ وَاجِبٌ , أَوْ مُسْتَحَبٌّ أَوْ مُبَاحٌ أَبَاحَ الشَّارِعُ السَّعْيَ فِي حُصُولِهِ , وَنَصَبَ سَبَبًا يُفْضِي إلَيْهِ أَصْلًا وَقَصْدًا , فَإِنَّ الضَّرَرَ قَدْ يُشْرَعُ لِلْإِنْسَانِ أَنْ يَقْصِدَ دَفْعَهُ , وَيَتَسَبَّبَ فِي ذَلِكَ , وَلَمْ يَتَضَمَّنْ الشَّرْعُ النَّهْيَ عَنْ دَفْعِ الضَّرَرِ..* 
*وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمُحْتَالِ بِهِ فَإِنَّ الْمُعْتَرِضَ إنَّمَا تَكَلَّمَ بِحَقٍّ وَنَطَقَ بِصِدْقٍ فِيمَا بَيَّنَهُ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ لَا سِيَّمَا إنْ لَمْ يَنْوِ بِاللَّفْظِ خِلَافَ ظَاهِرِهِ فِي نَفْسِهِ , وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الظُّهُورُ مِنْ ضَعْفِ فَهْمِ السَّامِعِ وَقُصُورِهِ فِي* 
*مَعْرِفَةِ دَلَالَةِ اللَّفْظِ , وَمَعَارِيضُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَمِزَاحُهُ عَامَّتُهُ كَانَ مِنْ هَذَا النَّوْعِ مِثْلُ قَوْلِهِ : " ** نَحْنُ مِنْ مَاءٍ } , وَقَوْلِهِ : ** إنَّا حَامِلُوكَ عَلَى وَلَدِ النَّاقَةِ } ** وَزَوْجُك الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِهِ بَيَاضٌ } , ** وَلَا يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ عَجُوزٌ } .* 
*وَأَكْثَرُ مَعَارِيضِ السَّلَفِ كَانَتْ مِنْ هَذَا .. وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْ وُجُوهِ اخْتِلَافِهِ قَدْ لَا يَبِينُ بِنَفْسِ اللَّفْظِ , بَلْ يُرَاجَعُ فِيهِ إلَى قَصْدِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ , وَقَدْ يَظْهَرُ قَصْدُهُ بِدَلَالَةِ الْحَالِ , وَقَدْ لَا يَظْهَرُ ..*
*وَهُنَا فَرْقٌ ثَالِثٌ , وَهُوَ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْمُعَرِّضُ إمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ أَبْطَلَ بِالتَّعْرِيضِ حَقًّا لِلَّهِ , أَوْ لِآدَمِيٍّ , فَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ , فَلَمْ يُبْطِلْ حَقًّا لَهُ , لِأَنَّهُ إذَا نَاجَى رَبَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ بِكَلَامٍ وَعَنَى بِهِ مَا يَحْتَمِلُهُ مِنْ الْمَعَانِي الْحِسِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَلُومًا فِي ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ كَانَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ النَّاسِ يَفْهَمُونَ مِنْهُ خِلَافَ ذَلِكَ , لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ عَالِمٌ بِالسَّرَائِرِ وَاللَّفْظُ مُسْتَعْمَلٌ فِيمَا هُوَ مَوْضُوعٌ لَهُ , وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْآدَمِيِّ فَلَا يَجُوزُ التَّعْرِيضُ إلَّا إذَا لَمْ يَتَضَمَّنْ إسْقَاطَ حَقِّ مُسْلِمٍ , فَإِنْ تَضَمَّنَ إسْقَاطَ حَقِّهِ حَرُمَ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ . فَثَبَتَ أَنَّ التَّعْرِيضَ الْمُبَاحَ لَيْسَ مِنْ الْمُخَادَعَةِ لِلَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ فِي شَيْءٍ , وَإِنَّمَا غَايَتُهُ أَنَّهُ مُخَادَعَةٌ لِمَخْلُوقٍ أَبَاحَ الشَّارِعُ مُخَادَعَتَهُ لِظُلْمِهِ جَزَاءً لَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ - وَلَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ جَوَازِ مُخَادَعَةِ الظَّالِمِ جَوَازُ مُخَادَعَةِ الْمُحِقِّ , فَمَا كَانَ مِنْ التَّعْرِيضِ مُخَالِفًا لِظَاهِرِ اللَّفْظِ فِي نَفْسِهِ كَانَ قَبِيحًا إلَّا عِنْدَ الْحَاجَةِ , وَمَا لَمْ يَكُنْ كَذَلِكَ كَانَ جَائِزًا إلَّا عِنْدَ تَضَمُّنِ مَفْسَدَةٍ , وَاَلَّذِي يَدْخُلُ فِي الْحِيَلِ إنَّمَا هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ , وَقَدْ ظَهَرَ الْفَرْقُ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَنَّهُ قَصَدَ بِاللَّفْظِ مَا يَحْتَمِلُهُ اللَّفْظُ أَيْضًا . وَأَنَّ هَذَا الْقَصْدَ لِدَفْعِ شَرٍّ , وَالْمُحْتَالُ قَصَدَ بِاللَّفْظِ مَا لَا يَحْتَمِلُهُ وَقَصَدَ بِهِ حُصُولَ شَرٍّ.*
*واعلم أن الْمَعَارِيضَ كَمَا تَكُونُ بِالْقَوْلِ فَقَدْ تَكُونُ بِالْفِعْلِ وَقَدْ تَكُونُ بِهِمَا .* 
*مِثَالُ ذَلِكَ : أَنْ يُظْهِرَ الْمُحَارِبُ أَنَّهُ يُرِيدُ وَجْهًا مِنْ الْوُجُوهِ وَيُسَافِرَ إلَى تِلْكَ النَّاحِيَةِ لِيَحْسَبَ الْعَدُوُّ أَنَّهُ لَا يُرِيدُهُ ثُمَّ يَكِرَّ عَلَيْهِ , أَوْ يَسْتَطْرِدَ الْمُبَارِزُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ خَصْمِهِ لِيَظُنَّ هَزِيمَتَهُ , ثُمَّ يَعْطِفَ عَلَيْهِ , وَهَذَا مِنْ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : ** الْحَرْبُ خَدْعَةٌ } وَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذَا أَرَادَ غَزْوَةً وَرَّى بِغَيْرِهَا )).*

*ومن أصر على أن صورة المسألة هي نية السجود لله بالقلب والسجود للصنم بالجوارح قيل له :*

هذا خطأ في تصور الفعل الظاهر ،ومن أعاجيب هذا الخطأ أنكم قدرتم وقوع ما لا وجود له في الكون ألا وهو وجود فعل بغير نية..

فقد قدرتم أن الظاهر هو السجود للصنم والسؤال أين نية السجود للصنم ،وكيف حصل السجود للصنم من غير نية ؟

هذا رجل نوى بقلبه السجود لله فسجد لله بجوارحه ،من أين أتيتم أنه سجد للصنم بجوارحه؟

الحال أن هذا الفعل الذي هو السجود للصنم لم يقع قط ،وكيف يقع مالم يعمد صاحبه إلى فعله إلا على سبيل الخطأ ..

فظاهر الفعل الذي هو السجود لغير الله لم يقع من الساجد أصلاً ،وغاية ما معكم هو ظن الناظر أنه يسجد للصنم ،وظن الناظر هذا لا هو بباطن الفعل ولا هو بظاهر الفعل ولا هو شيء..

ولو كان السجود للصنم مع نية السجود لله -إن قدر وقوع هذا الخيال- لا يكون كفراً ،لما كان هناك فرق بين المكره وغير المكره في عدم التكفير ولم يكن لكلام الشيخ عن الشيوخ الذين فعلوه تأليفاً له محل..

الآن الجوارح تحركت للسجود للصنم كما تظنون = فأين نية هذا التحرك التي حركت الجسد..

كيف يأمر القلب بالسجود لله فتسجد الجوارح للصنم؟

وكيف تسجد الجوارح للصنم من غير نية القلب السجود للصنم؟؟

كيف ؟؟!!!

 
*هذا ما عندي من البيان وأسأل الله أن يجعله خالصاً صواباً..*
*..*

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

بوركت يا شيخ أبا فهر ..
وإثراء للموضوع 
سأطرح أسئلة
 وتحملنا يا فضيلة مولانا عم الحج أبو فهر  :Smile:   :Smile: 

الذي قال : اللهم أنت عبدي وأنا ربك
وقال فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخطأ من شدة الفرح 
هل الفعل أو القول هنا هو دعاء الله وطاعة الله
وقد علمنا أن قلبه عقد ذلك
هل ما صدر منه وما يفهم من كلامه هو توهم من السامع 
والقول الظاهر في نفس الأمر = طاعة الله ودعاءه 
وهل الظاهر والباطن تلازما هنا في نفس الأمر وإنما قد يحصل التعارض في نفس المستمع
فإن كان كذلك فبين بارك الله وفيك
ولم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخطأ
إن كان هو مصيب في نفس الأمر؟
والخطأ إنما حصل بسبب توهم السامع
وإن كان عكس ذلك 
فأين نية ذلك القول الظاهر؟ 
وهل يكون قولا بغير نية؟
فإن كان عقد قلبه على الطاعة والعبادة فلمَ ظهر عكس ذلك على الجوارح؟

وانظر إلى كلام شيخ الإسلام : *"فَلَوْ قُدِّرَ** أَنَّهُ سَجَدَ قُدَّامَ وَثَنٍ وَلَمْ يَقْصِدْ بِقَلْبِهِ السُّجُودَ لَهُ بَلْ** قَصَدَ** السُّجُودَ لِلَّهِ بِقَلْبِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ كُفْرًا"*

هل أفهم من كلام ابن تيمية أن الفعل الظاهر سجود لغير الله 
وإن كان غير ذلك فأين هو من كلام الشيخ
وخاصة أنه علق المسألة بالقلب.
فقال : ولم يقصد بقلبه السجود له - أي الوثن- بل قصد السجود لله بقلبه لم يكن ذلك كفرا
إلخ إلخ

فإن كان مني سوء فهم لكلامك 
فصحح لي شيخنا الكريم 
والسلام عليكم  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك أبا أويس..

الفعل الظاهر في الخطأ هو أنت عبدي والباطن هو أنت ربي والفعل الظاهر فارق الباطن بسبب خطأ سبق اللسان،ولا إشكال في مفارقة الظاهر للباطن على جهة سبق اللسان وذهول الذهن فهذا خارج عن محل النزاع،وإنما البحث في امتناع وجود عمل ظاهر بغير نيته قصداً،أما وقوعه من غير قصد فمجرد قولك من غير قصد له يعني من غير نية له وهذا مخصوص بحالة الخطأ كما هو معلوم،ومثله في الضد : النوم والجنون،ففيهما لا توجد نية معتبرة،وفي الخطأ لا يوجد فعل معتبر،وفي الإكراه لا تعتبر النية ولا الفعل والجامع لكل هؤلاء هو ارتفاع التكليف..

أما إذا كانت النية من مكلف عاقل لنيته ليس مجنوناً ولا نائماً والفعل من مكلف يُنفذ أمر نيته لم تسبقه جوارحه فتتحرك بغير إرادته حركة الرجفان = فيمتنع صدور فعل إلا عن نية ويمتنع أن تنتج نية الفعل غيره..

وسؤالك الثاني أولى أن تجيب أنت عليه إذا أجبت عن :

أين في كلام الشيخ أن السجود كان لغير الله؟

بوركت أيها المحب..

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

لو أن رجلا  كافرا أعطى لرجل مسلم مالا لأجل  أن يسجد هذا المسلم للصنم
فأخذ المسلم المال وسجد لله أمام الصنم  و أوهم هذا الكافر أنه سجد للصنم فهل يكفر هذا المسلم أم لا ؟

وهل السجود من الأفعال المحتملة  فلا يكفر الساجد للقبر لاحتمال سجوده لله ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

نتفق أولاً على نقطتين محكمتين :

الأولى : أن ما احتمل من الأفعال أن يكون هو الفعل الناقض أو أن يكون فعلاً غير ناقض تشتبه صورته بالفعل الناقض أنه لا يجوز التكفير به قبل الاستفصال،ومثال  ه من فعل نوع جس على المسلمين لمودة ورحم له في الكفار غلبته فإن فعله يشتبه بهذا ،ولكن يدخله أيضاً احتمال تولي الكفار الناقض للإيمان= فوجب الاستفصال..

الثانية : أن من سجد لصنم ولو لغرض دنيوي أنه كافر وأن السجود للصنم ليس من الأفعال المحتملة بل و كفر محض لا استفصال فيه إلا عن الإكراه  

الآن :

هل جهة الاحتمال في مسألتنا هي السجود للصنم وأنه قد يكون كفراً وقد لا يكون؟

الجواب : لا بالطبع ،بل السجود للصنم لا يكون إلا كفراً بل لا يدخله حتى احتمال التحية الذي يدخل السجود للأحياء،وقد بين هذا بياناً مختصراً نافعاً الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك في نصيحته القديمة للأخ عبد العزيز الريس.

وإنما جهة الاحتمال في مسألتنا هي : هل هذا سجود للصنم أم سجود لله بحضرة الصنم وقدامه؟

ومثلها : من رأيناه يذبح عند البدوي؛فإنه يدخله الاحتمال ،هل هو يذبح للبدوي فيكون ناقضاً،أم يذبح لله عند البدوي فيكون بدعة.

ومثلها : من رأيناه رافعاً يده ناكساً رأسه خاشعاً خاضعاً أمام مقام الحسين الفضي ممسكاً بأعواد النعناع ؛فإنه يدخله الاحتمال،هل هو يدعو الحسين ويستغيثه،أم هو يدعو الله عند المقام لشرف المحل وبركة المقبور؟

فالأولى من هذه الاحتمالات: هي كفر ينقض الإيمان..

والثانية : بدعة ضلالة،لكنها لا ترقى لدرجة الكفر بلا نزاع أعلمه.

نأتي لسؤاليك :

1- لو أن رجلا كافرا أعطى لرجل مسلم مالاً لأجل أن يسجد هذا المسلم للصنم فأخذ المسلم المال وسجد لله أمام الصنم و أوهم هذا الكافر أنه سجد للصنم فهل يكفر هذا المسلم أم لا ؟

الجواب : إذا سجد لله أمام الصنم طلباً لمال موهماً أنه سجد للصنم = كان سجوده لله لا للصنم فلا مناط ليكفر به وإنما يأثم إثمين : إثم البدعة وهي عبادة الله  في محل يعبد فيه غير الله،وإثم رضاء أن يتوهم أن أشرك بالله،ومثله من يقبض مالاً ليذبح للبدوي فيأخذه ويذبح لله في حرم البدوي.

2- وهل السجود من الأفعال المحتملة فلا يكفر الساجد للقبر لاحتمال سجوده لله ؟

الجواب : أما في الجملة فنعم،وإلا فليس كل حالة معينة يطرأ عليها هذا الاحتمال،بل ضبط دخول هذا الاحتمال وعدمه وتحقيق مناطاته يرجع لنظر القاضي،وقد يقضي للقرائن بكذب ادعاء المعين أنه ساجد لله لا للصنم.

----------


## محمد الجروان

شيخنا ابا فهر بارك الله فيك 
هل انت تتكلم هنا عن حكم الفعل في مشاركتك الاخيره بالنسبه لمن يقوم بالفعل ام لمن يرى ذلك منه فمرة تقول قطعية الكفر و مرة تقول بالاستفصال 
جزاك الله خيرا فقد استشكلت الكثير مما تقول

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

والله يا سيدنا مش فاهم السؤال بس هحاول : 
1- السجود للصنم كفر لا شك فيه ولا استفصال إلا عن الإكراه ونحوه مما يتصل بعوارض الأهلية لا بصفة الفعل وأنه كفر فهو كفر على كل حال.. 
2- الآن من رأى رجلاً ساجداً قدام صنم ماذا يفعل ؟ 
نقول يجب عليه الاستفصال ،لا لأن السجود للصنم محتمل ؛وإنما لإمكان كون هذا ليس سجوداً للصنم أصلاً.. 
مثلاً : 
مقام الحسين في المسجد يعترض القبلة فلو رأيت رجلاً يصلي فيركع ويسجد لاتجاه المقام متحرفاً عن القبلة ما حكمه ؟ 
الجواب : هذا كفر مستبين لا احتمال فيه ومن فعله كان كافراً (الإكراه والجهل قصة أخرى المهم أن هذا كفر لا احتمال فيه)،فاحتمال كون عبادته لله ملغى بدلالة تحرفه عن القبلة. 
طيب لو رأيت رجلاً يسجد للمقام في الجهة التي يكون المقام والقبلة فيها على خط واحد،في هذه الحالة يقوم احتمالان رئيسان : 
الأول : أنه يسجد للمقام (وهذا كفر). 
الثاني : أنه يسجد لله بحضرة المقام لشرف البقعة (وهذا بدعة لا يكون كفراً). 
وتمام تحقيق الاحتمالات والنظر فيها منوط بالقاضي..

----------


## محمد الجروان

جزاك الله خيرا هكذا اتضحت المسألة لي و قد آتت المحاوله ثمارها ( ابتسامه )

----------


## أبومحمد الغريب

الأخ أبوفهر أليس أخذ الرجل المال مقابل السجود للصنم (وليس مقابل السجود لله عند الصنم) أليس هذا كفر ؟
وهل الإتفاق على أمر كفري معلوم قطعي  لايصير كفرا إلا بعد تنفيذه ام بمجرد الإتفاق ؟ (بغض النظر عن عدم التنفيذ أو التنفيذ بصورة  موهمه)

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

أصدقك القول اخي 
وددت لو استطعت قراءة ماكتبت إلا أنك جعلته بخط يحتاج الى برنامج فك الشيفرات
أخي ليس كل الناس صقور ... إرفق رفق الله بك 

ردي هذا فقط لتأخذ حسابك في المواضيع القادمه بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> الأخ أبوفهر أليس أخذ الرجل المال مقابل السجود للصنم (وليس مقابل السجود لله عند الصنم) أليس هذا كفر ؟






> وهل الإتفاق على أمر كفري معلوم قطعي لايصير كفرا إلا بعد تنفيذه ام بمجرد الإتفاق ؟ (بغض النظر عن عدم التنفيذ أو التنفيذ بصورة موهمه)



بارك الله فيك..

لو كان كذلك = لكان اتفاق العلماء الذين ذكرهم الشيخ على السجود للصنم مع الأقوام المذكورين ثم هم سيسجدون لله ولكن يخادعونهم تأليفاً = لكان ذلك كفراً،ولم ينفعهم غرض التأليف.. 
يقول الشيخ : ((كَمَا ذُكِرَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ عُلَمَاءِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَعُلَمَاءِ* أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ فَعَلَ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مَعَ قَوْمٍ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى** دَعَاهُمْ إلَى* *الْإِسْلَامِ فَأَسْلَمُوا عَلَى يَدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يُظْهِرْ** مُنَافِرَتَهُمْ فِي أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ** )).* 
فأنت ترى معي أن مقتضى هذا أنهم اتفقوا معهم وأروهم أنهم يسجدون للصنم،ولم يكن هذا الاتفاق مكفراً لهم،وأنت خبير أن لو كان الاتفاق وحده مكفراً لما كان هناك صورة في هذا الباب إلا وهي كفر .. 
وإنما الحال : أن هذا المتفق عليه الإثم المذكور ،لكنه لا يؤاخذ بهذا الفعل المكفر إلا إذا فعله بعينه.. 
وإنما يكون الاتفاق كفراً إن كان اتفاقاً على فعل الكفر ظاهراً وباطناً كأن يتفق على السجود للصنم وهو يريد ذلك ،فيكون مناط التكفير هنا هو عزم قلبه على الكفر،أما في مسألتنا فلا قلبه عزم على الكفر ولا جوارحه فعلت الكفر،ولم يكن منه إلا هات وسأسجد للصنم وهو قول ليس معه نية مكفرة دافعة له وإنما هو خداع وكذب قد يكون معصية وقد يكون مباحاًُ= فإذا كان سيسجد ظاهراً قدام الصنم وباطنه سجود لله ولا يكون كافراً بذلك،فمن باب أولى إذا اتفق بلسانه على السجود للصنم وسجد لله بجوارحه وباطنه السجود لله ألا يكون كافراً بذلك.. 
ومثله من يتفق مع العدو على مظاهرتهم على الكفار ونيته من البداية إذا كان في صفوفهم انخذل عنهم إما تخذيلاً لهم فيكون مثاباً غير كافر وإما خداعهم لدنيا فيكون عاصياً غير كافر.. 
=== 
بالنسبة للخط هو عندي ظاهر فلعل المشكلة من إعدادات الوندوز لدى بعض الإخوة،وعموماً أغيره بإذن الله..

----------


## القضاعي

الصواب أن من وقع في الكفر بلا تأويل ولا خطأ ولا جهل ولا إكراه , فقد وقع الكفر عليه ظاهرًا وباطنًا .
ومن يسجد للصنم ظاهرًا مقابل المال لا يكون متأولًا ولا مخطئًا ولا جاهلًا ولا مكرهًا .
ومن كان مؤمن باطنًا يستحيل أن يسجد للصنم مقابل المال , ولو بدعوى أن نيته أن يسجد لله تعالى .
لأن مجرد السجود لغير الله تعالى ناقض للإيمان من كل وجه , وهذا السجود المجرد لا يقع إلا وقد زال الإيمان الباطن حتمًا .
وأما ما ذكره شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله فمختلف وصورته أن ذاك العالم أو الساجد قدام الصنم , إنما أوهم من يريد إيهامهم بأنه يقع في الكفر , وهو لو استنطقوه , بأن يقول : أنا أسجد للصنم , لن ينطق بذلك وهو خالي من الموانع ( الإكراه , أو التأويل ) , ولو رضي بأن يسجد للصنم , أو يصرح بأنه يسجد للصنم ,فهو ليس بمؤمن باطنًا ما دام خلا من التأويل أو الإكراه .
وتنبه أن الحكاية عن فرد من العلماء لا عن جماعة , فقد قال شيخ الإسلام : (( فَعَلَ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ)) .
فبيانك الأول مسدد في شرح كلام شيخ الإسلام , وأما تفريعك عليه فباطل منكر , فحرر المسألة , والله الموفق .

----------


## أبومحمد الغريب

الحمد لله رب العالمين


* لايصح  أن هؤلاء العلماء إتفقوا مع المشركين على السجود للصنم ،فبالنظر لماذكر عن هؤلاء العلماء  لو راجعنا النص قليلا :
  أين في النص أنهم إتفقوا معهم على السجود للصنم ؟ والذي حصل هو الموافقة في صورة الفعل

* عند القول أنهم إتفقوا  مع المشركين على السجود للصنم يعارضه التالي:
1- بهذا يكون هؤلاء العلماء قد خدعوهم ، فكيف سيسلموا بعد ذلك على يد أناس مخادعين نقضوا إتفاقًا بينهم وبين المشركين ؟ مفادة السجود للصنم .
2- لو كانوا إتفقوا  معهم ماهي صورة إتفاقهم ؟ماهو الأساس الذي اخبرو به المشكرين لكي يتفقوا معهم على السجود للصنم !؟ 
3- لو أن مسلمًا إعترض على هؤلاء  المشركين في سجودهم للصنم لماكان لهم من حجة أعظم من إتفاق هؤلاء  العلماء! معهم على السجود للاصنام , ولكانت حجة هؤلاء العلماء أنهم يريدون في خاصة انفسهم شيء آخر في غاية القبح  مع وجود ذلك الإتفاق.
4- منذ متى كانت الدعوة للتوحيد  وتأليف الناس على التوحيد بالإتفاق مع المشركين على السجود لأصنامهم ؟ فهل يدعى للتوحيد بالإتفاق على الشرك ؟
* من صور الإمكان:
أ- حالة الإكراة 
ب- حالة كون القبلة في نفس جهة الصنم 
و السجود مطلقا لايحتاج عند القيام به لوجود طرف ثان ليتفق معك للقيام به فهو فعل إختياري منك

*    المناط هنا:
تجويز الإتفاق على فعل الكفر مقابل الحصول على المال , وفي الثاني تجويز الإتفاق على السجود للأصنام...
وإلا قلي
هل يجوز أن نتفق مع البوذين على السجود لبوذا  مقابل الحصول على المال ؟ ثم فعلا نسجد هناك عند بوذا بس نكون ساجدين لله ؟ 

*  كلامي السابق كله في القطعيات وحال المظاهرة او الإعانة هي اصلا محتمله  لهذا ولهذا , والكلام عن غيرذلك ، وجعل الجزئيات ذات الظروف الخاصة بها في محل العام والكلّي لايصح ،وهو مسلك أهل الضلال .
والنبي صلى الله علية وسلم قال" الحرب خدعة "  ولم يقل "إدعو للإسلام بالإتفاق على الشركيات وأحصلو على الأموال مقابل الإتفاق على فعل الشرك لكن لاتفعلوه"


والله المستعان

----------


## الاوزاعي

> *فمحل الإيهام الذي سيقوم به الرجل تقية أو نحوه،ليس أنه سيسجد للوثن ،بل محل الإيهام هو أنه سيسجد لله قدام الوثن ..* 
> *فالفعل الظاهر هو السجود لله..* 
> *والفعل الباطن هو نية السجود لله..* 
> *أما كون ذلك قدام الوثن فهو ليوهم الكفار فعلاً وقصداً غير الفعل والقصد الذي سيفعل..*



كيف يكون ذلك؟ بارك الله فيك...
فالفعل الظاهر هاهنا هو السجود ((قدام الصنم))!!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
نعم هو السجود قدام الصنم.. 
وهو الذبح عند البدوي.. 
وهو الدعاء عند مقام الحسين.. 
ولكن هل هذا سجود للصنم أم لله عند الصنم؟ 
وهل هو ذبح للبدوي أم لله عند البدوي؟ 
وهل هو دعاء صاحب المقام أم دعاء لله عند المقام ؟ 
كل ذلك يبينه في مسألتنا أنه قصد السجود لله = فيكون الفعل الظاهر الناتج عن تلك النية هو السجود لله.. 
=== 
بالنسبة للمسألة الأخرى فأنا مطمئن لما ذكرته فيها ،وكلام شيخ الإسلام عن العلماء الذين طلبوا الألفة لا يقع إلا إذا كان العلماء والمشركين متفاهمين على أن هذا سجود للصنم،ولا يتصور أن يكون هذا تأليف إلا إذا كانوا متفاهمين على ان هذا سجود للصنم.. 
وليس بحثنا في هل هذا الفعل من العلماء يجوز أم لا -وإن كان الشيخ يرى جوازه- وإنما بحثنا في أن هذا كفر أم لا،وليس بحثنا في كيف سيسلموا لمخادعين إلى آخر هذا.. 

بحثنا في نص الشيخ ودلالته وأني أقول بها فإن كان ثم من يذهب لغير ذلك فهذا حقه ولا شك.. 
والشيخ هنا أباح لهم أن يوهموهم أنهم سيسجدون للصنم وهم ساجدون لله ولا شك أن هذه المفاهمة لن تقع في الهواء،والقول بأنهم سيؤالفونهم من غير كلام يدل على أنهم سيسجدون للصنم=تحكم لا داعي له، وظاهر جداً من عبارة الشيخ أنه لم يجعل هذا الاتفاق كفراً.. 



> ومن يسجد للصنم ظاهرًا مقابل المال لا يكون متأولًا ولا مخطئًا ولا جاهلًا ولا مكرهًا


 
بارك الله فيك..هذا لم ننازع فيه.. 
وإنما نزاعنا فيمن سجد لله عند الصنم موهماً أنه يسجد للصنم مقابل مال،أين هو مناط الكفر في فعله ؟ 
إن قلت أنه قبض مالاً وكذب وخادع وقال إن سيسجد للصنم مقابله = قلنا ليس هذا مناطاً للكفر ،ومن قال قبض مالاً ليقتل ليس قاتلاً حتى يقتل،ومن قبض مالاً ليزني ليس زانياً حتى يزني ،ومن قبض مالاً ليذبح لغير الله فليس مشركاً حتى يقع منه الفعل الناقض للإيمان..ولا يقال هذا قتل وذاك شرك؛لأن الشرك هو شرك فعلي والحجة قائمة أن الفعل لا يقع ولا يكون مناطاً للأحكام حتى يقع هذا الفعل أم مجرد الاتفاق على إيقاعه فليس هو نفسه الإيقاع ليناط به الحكم.. 
فإن قيل : فيكون كفراً قولياً = قلنا : القول هنا صدر عن كذب ومخادعة وعزم القلب على كونه خلاف المراد فبطل أن يكون قولاً كفرياً ،والقول هنا هو نفسه (سأفعل) ولا حجة على أن من قال سأرتد دون أن يعزم قلبه على الردة أنه يرتد بل لا يؤاخذه من كفر القول حتى يقول وبما كان من عمل القلب حتى يعمله وبما كان من فعل الجوارح حتى يفعله،وعبارة سأشرك لا تكون كفراً مالم تقترن بعزم القلب على الشرك فتكون من كفر القلب أو تقترن بفعل عين الشرك فتكون من كفر الجارحة أما هي نفسها فلادليل على جعلها من كفر القول فكيف إذا كانت أصلاً قولاً كاذباً مراداً به الخداع..  
فإذا وقع منه فعل ليس بناقض وأوهم أنه ناقض لم يكن هناك أيضاً مناط للتكفير،وإن كان ضالاً مبتدعاً آثماً عاصياً.. 
=== 
وعموماً فهذه وجهة نظري،والمهم أننا متفقون في أصل الباب والحمد لله رب العالمين..

----------


## أبومحمد الغريب

الحمد لله رب العالمين




> بالنسبة للمسألة الأخرى فأنا مطمئن لما ذكرته فيها ،وكلام شيخ الإسلام عن العلماء الذين طلبوا الألفة لا يقع إلا إذا كان العلماء والمشركين متفاهمين على أن هذا سجود للصنم،ولا يتصور أن يكون هذا تأليف إلا إذا كانوا متفاهمين على ان هذا سجود للصنم..


غير صحيح تمامًا
*أين النص على الإتفاق مع المشركين على السجود للأصنام ؟..لايوجد  الموجود هو الموافقة في صورة الفعل وذكرت لك أمرين
أ- مايبطل فهم الإتفاق ويعارض حصوله ، ثم أمر آخر هنا  أنك تقول أن الشيخ اباح الإيهام والإيهام لايكون إلا بالإتفاق على السجود للصنم! والشيخ أباح الإتفاق و الإيهام..ثم أنت تخالف الشيخ في جواز الإتفاق  وهذا الجواز إنما هو مجرد فهمك أنت ,وهذا دليل آخر على ضعف هذا الفهم 
ب- إمكان الموافقة في صورة الفعل دون إتفاق مع المشركين (الذي تسميه تفاهم !) على السجود للأصنام ، الذي ذكرت انه لايتصور إلا بالإتفاق مع المشركين !





> وإنما نزاعنا فيمن سجد لله عند الصنم موهماً أنه يسجد للصنم مقابل مال،أين هو مناط الكفر في فعله ؟


*عودة للمناط
ليس المال  مقابل الإيهام بالسجود للصنم ، فبمجرد حصول الإتفاق على السجود للصنم أعطي المال  والمناط ذكرته في الأعلى تجويز الإتفاق على السجود للصنم مقابل المال..يجوز أن تتفق على السجود للأصنام مقابل أخذ المال  ,ثم تخدعهم في التنفيذ وتكذب عليهم في التنفيذ  وليس في حصول الإتفاق ،ومابعد الإتفاق لم اتكلم عنه وصورتة إتفاق على السجود للصنم مقابل المال ..النتيجة أخذ المال والسجود قدام الصنم..هنا ثلاثة أشياء لاينكرها  هذا المدعي 1- إتفاقة على السجود للصنم وليس السجود لله  عند الصنم 2- أخذ المال مقابل ذلك 3-  مباشرة السجود عند الصنم
(وإذا سال هذا الشخص عند سجوده لقال  أنا أسجد للصنم ) 
فلا يكون الحكم  تحت رحمة مافي نفس هذ الشخص بعد كل هذا؟
مع تحقق الإتفاق على السجود للأصنام حصول هذا الإتفاق وتقريره بين الطرفين ، ثم الإدعاء بالإيهام في التنفيذ .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بوركت.. 
أنا أقول بعدم جواز الاتفاق لأجل المال،أما الاتفاق لأجل المصلحة العليا كما في المثال الذي ذكره الشيخ فأنا قائل بجوازه،والقول بأن هؤلاء الذين سيسجدون لله عند الصنم ليؤلفوا قلوب هؤلاء ويروهم أنهم موافقين لهم؛ القول أن هذا يخلو من الاتفاق = تحكم. 
وما زلتُ لا أرى حجة تجعل الاتفاق على الفعل الذي لن يُفعل يأخذ نفس الأحكام الشرعية للفعل،وما هاهنا ليس إلا كذباً ومخادعة ولا دليل على كونه من الأفعال الكفرية الناقضة للإيمان.. 
ومن اتفق مع زوجه على أن يطلقها ؛فإنها لا تطلق حتى يطلقها.. 
والنصراني إذا جاء بمحضر القاضي وقال أريد أن أسلم فلما أحضر للشهادتين = نكص،لا يعد مرتداً.. 
وما كان كفره بالقول لا يكفر صاحبها إذا حدثته نفسه أن يقول مالم يقل بالفعل.. 
وما كان كفره بالفعل لا يكفر صاحبها إذا ذكر إرادة الفعل حتى يفعل بالفعل.. 
ومسألتنا تزيد على ذلك بعداً عن الكفر بكون من زعم أنه يريد الفعل إنما زعم هذا كذباً ومخادعة فلا هو فعل الكفر ولا هو أراد أن يفعل الكفر.. 
ولا أعلم دليلاً واحداً يدل على أن من قال إنه يريد أن يكفر ولم يكفر وكان كاذباً في قوله=أنه يكفر.. 
كما أن من قال إنه يريد أن يسلم فلم يسلم وكان كاذباً في قوله = أنه ليس بمسلم اتفاقاً ولا يعد قوله ونكوصه ارتداداً.. 
وكما أن من قال أريد البيع ولم يبع وكان كاذباً في قوله = أنه لا ينتقل ملكه.. 
وكما أن من قال أريد أن أطلق ولم يطلق وكان كاذباً في قوله=أن امرأته لا تطلق.. 
ونظائر هذا في الشرع لا حصر لها ومدعي غيره لا أعلم معه نظيراً واحداً لقوله..

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

> الجواب : إذا سجد لله أمام الصنم طلباً لمال موهماً أنه سجد للصنم = كان سجوده لله لا للصنم فلا مناط ليكفر به وإنما يأثم إثمين : إثم البدعة وهي عبادة الله في محل يعبد فيه غير الله،وإثم رضاء أن يتوهم أن أشرك بالله،ومثله من يقبض مالاً ليذبح للبدوي فيأخذه ويذبح لله في حرم البدوي. 
> 2- وهل السجود من الأفعال المحتملة فلا يكفر الساجد للقبر لاحتمال سجوده لله ؟ 
> 
> الجواب : أما في الجملة فنعم،وإلا فليس كل حالة معينة يطرأ عليها هذا الاحتمال،بل ضبط دخول هذا الاحتمال وعدمه وتحقيق مناطاته يرجع لنظر القاضي،وقد يقضي للقرائن بكذب ادعاء المعين أنه ساجد لله لا للصنم.


ما الفرق  أخي الكريم بين كلامك وكلام الأخ عبدالعزيز الريس الذي انتقده الشيخ البراك 
قال عبدالعزيز الريس - نقلته من موقعه - ( 
والسجود للقبور والأوثان شرك أكبر بالإجماع، أما السجود عندها أو إليها ( قدامها ) لا لها ليس شركاً أكبر، ففرق بين السجود للشيء والسجود إليه، قال ابن تيمية: والساجد للشيء يخضع له بقلبه، ويخشع له بفؤاده. وأما الساجد إليه فإنما يولي وجهه وبدنه إليه ظاهراً كما يولي وجهه إلى بعض النواحي إذا أمه ا.هـ (4 / 358)
وقال ابن تيمية: وكذلك تكذيب الرسول بالقلب وبغضه وحسده والاستكبار عن متابعته أعظم من أعمال ظاهرة خالية عن هذا كالقتل والزنا والشرب والسرقة، وما كان كفراً من الأعمال الظاهرة: كالسجود للأوثان وسب الرسول ونحو ذلك، فإنما ذلك لكونه مستلزماً لكفر الباطن، وإلا فلو قدر أنه سجد قدام وثن ولم يقصد بقلبه السجود له بل قصد السجود لله بقلبه لم يكن ذلك كفراً، وقد يباح ذلك إذا كان بين المشركين من يخافهم على نفسه فيوافقهم في الفعل الظاهر، ويقصد بقلبه السجود لله، كما ذكر أن بعض علماء المسلمين وعلماء أهل الكتاب فعل نحو ذلك مع قوم من المشركين حتى دعاهم إلى الإسلام فأسلموا على يديه، ولم يظهر منافرتهم في أول الأمر ا.هـ ( مجموع الفتاوى (14 / 120) .
فإذا اتضح الفرق بين السجود له وإليه، وأن ما كان ( له ) فهو كفر بالإجماع دون ما كان (إليه) ، فمن سجد للصنم وأخذ مالاً أو لم يأخذ، فقد كفر، ومن أخذ مالاً أو لم يأخذ وسجد إليه فلا يكفر . 
وقد حدثني أحد طلبة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين، وهو طالب علم معروف عند المشايخ، أنه سأل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين عن هذه المسألة أيام دروسه في عنيزة فأجاب: بنحو هذا الجواب – والحمد لله رب العالمين - .
فمن وقع في أحد هذه المكفرات العملية المخرجة من الملة بعد توافر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع، فقد كفر ظاهراً وباطناً، لكن بشرط أن يثبت كفره ظاهراً بالشرع، فمن سجد للصنم كفر ظاهراً وباطناً ، ومن ذبح لصنم أو قبر فقد كفر ظاهراً وباطناً وهكذا…
وأنبه أن ( اللام) في اللغة تطلق بمعنى ( إلى) كقوله تعالى( أوحى لها) والمراد إليها ، كما أفاده ابن هشام في مغني اللبيب ، فمن أطلق: السجود للصنم ليس كفراً، وأراد باللام هنا بمعنى ( إلى ) فإطلاقه صحيح لغة ، وتقريره الشرعي صحيح كما سبق، لا سيما إذا بين أن مراده باللام معنى ( إلى) ، ومن يثرب متهماً عقيدته بسوء فقد جانب الصواب ومن علم أن أحداً أطلق ( اللام) وأرادها بمعنى (إلى) فسكت مدلساً كاتماً للمراد فليبوء بالإثم فإن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء ،إلا أن ترك مثل هذه التعبيرات أولى سداً لباب النزاعات والخصومات، قال ابن تيمية: وكثير من منازعات الناس في مسائل الإيمان ومسائل الأسماء والأحكام هي منازعات لفظية، فإذا فصل الخطاب زال الارتياب. والله سبحانه أعلم بالصواب ا.هـ (مجموع الفتاوى ( 18/ 279) . أعوذ بالله أن أَظلم أو أُظلم .
وصورة الذابح عند القبر يحتمل أن يكون إليه فلا يكفر، ويحتمل أن يكون للميت فيكفر، فصورته الظاهرة محتملة للكفر وغيره فلا يكفّر به إلا بعد الاستفصال، إذ الكفر لا يكون في الأعمال المحتملة، قال الإمام ابن تيمية: فإن التكفير لا يكون بأمور محتملة ا.هـ. ( الصارم المسلول (3/ 963) فإن ثبت أنه ذابح له كفر ظاهراً وباطناً، ومثله تماماً الساجد عند الصنم . ) 

أرجو أن تتحملني أخي الفاضل وتوضح الفرق بين كلامك وكلامه لأني أراه واحدا والله اعلم

----------


## أبومحمد الغريب

الحمد لله وحده




> أنا أقول بعدم جواز الاتفاق لأجل المال،أما الاتفاق لأجل المصلحة العليا كما في المثال الذي ذكره الشيخ فأنا قائل بجوازه،والقول بأن هؤلاء الذين سيسجدون لله عند الصنم ليؤلفوا قلوب هؤلاء ويروهم أنهم موافقين لهم؛ القول أن هذا يخلو من الاتفاق = تحكم.


قلت لك هذا  التجويز الذي فهمته عن شيخ الإسلام لايسلم  وقد ذكرت مايبطله  ويمنعه  وسأذكر مايمنع فهمه عن شيخ الإسلام خصوصًا
وتأليف قلوبهم لايكون بمفسدة كبرى هي الإتفاق معهم على السجود لإصناهم ،ثم هذه المصلحة(تأليفهم على التوحيد والإسلام ) في محل معارضة كليّة  بالإتفاق معهم على تجويز ضد التوحيد من حيث الإتفاق معهم على ضد التوحيد ودعوتهم للتوحيد!
فصح بطلان هذه المصلحة العليا ! لانه من يحث مايدخلونهم للإسلام يخرجونهم منه 
وأنت لم تذكر ولن تذكر إن شاء الله  الأساس الذي اخبرو به المشكرين لكي يتفقوا معهم على السجود للصنم !؟  
وهذا الفهم عن شيخ الإسلام  يبطلة قوله بعدم جاوز وسيلة هي السماع الصوفي  من أجل مصلحة حصول الخشية والرقة وتوبه العصاه  ويرى بدعيته ..(الفتاوى 14/468-469)
فهل سيجيز الإتفاق على أمر مخرج من المله(ثم العمل مع أنفسنا بعكسه) من أجل إدخالهم في المله!
ومن المحرمات مالايباح منه شيئًا لالضرورة ولا لغيرضرورة كاشرك بالله...الفتاوى( 14 469-478)
وفرّق  رحمه الله في  نفس رد هذه الوسيلة البدعة " بين مايفعل في الإنسان ويأمر به ويبيحه ، وبين مايسكت عن نهي غيره عنه وتحريمه عليه ،فإذا كان من المحرمات مالو نُهي عنه حصل ما هو اشد تحريما منه لم ينه عنه، ولم يبحه أيضا" الفتاوى 14/469-478)
فالحاصل في الدعوه إلى الله لايصح إباح المحرمات كيف وهي شركيات!! ولا الإتفاق على إباحتها في الظاهر ثم القول بالمخادعة في الباطن ,, وتجويز ذلك من اجل مصلحة عليا وهنا عندنا السجود للأصنام غاية القبح .



> وما زلتُ لا أرى حجة تجعل الاتفاق على الفعل الذي لن يُفعل يأخذ نفس الأحكام الشرعية للفعل،وما هاهنا ليس إلا كذباً ومخادعة ولا دليل على كونه من الأفعال الكفرية الناقضة للإيمان..


الفعل الكفري ليس متعلق فقط بفعله ولكن له تعلق بتصحيح فعله على سبيل الإتفاق وله تعلق بتجويز أن يتفق الناس على السجود للاصنام تحت ذرائع شتى .. والكلام عن إتفاق بين طرفين يقرران هذا الإتفاق ويعلنانه ويظهران إتفاق على فعل الكفر  القطعي .
وماذكرته من  نماذج تستشكل بها لاتعلق  لهابكون الإتفاق يكون بإتفاق الطرفين فلو لم تتفق المرأه مع الزوج على الطلاق هل لن يحصل الطلاق؟ وبعضه له وجه لكنه ليس متعلق بحصول بالإتفاق على الكفر القطعي الذي له خصويه تجويز مالايجوز الإتفاق عليه أصلا! ، أو وجوب تنفيذ الإتفاق.
ثم  لو أن شخصا اعطى رجل مالا مقابل  شراء سيارتة واتفق مع الرجل على البيع لكنه أخر التسليم للغد وجاءا لرجل يريد السياة فأعطاها له لكن في نفسه على سبيل الأمانه مع إيهامه انه يعطيهاله بيعا ثم طلبها منه بعد ايام فهل لايصح البيع بحجه كونه  كان مخادعا في نفسه  وانه اعطاه في صورة البيع وليس حقيقه البيع ، مع إقراره بالإتفاق على البيع. 
وحصول الإتفاق مع الشروع  (في صورته) مع القول بعد ذلك انه كان مخادعا لايصح به نفي حصول الإتفاق .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك...

هو اخترع شيئاً وسماه سجوداً إلى الصنم وأناط به الأحكام التي ذكرها ،وهذه نخعة لا وجود لها،ولو رجعنا عليه فسألناه : هذا السجود إلى الصنم ما حكمه ؟

لأجاب بأنه حرام ولاشك..

فلو سألناه ما وجه حرمته؟

لم يُجب إلا بأنه سجود إلى الصنم ..

ولو سألناه فما هو الفرق الشرعي المضمن في السجود للصنم الذي هو كفر ،وفي السجود إلى الصنم الذي هو حرام وليس بكفر لم يُحر جواباً ،فكلامه بدعة ضلالة لا أصل لها ولا جنس لمناطها في الشرع..

ولا حل  يخرجه من الإشكال إلا بأن يدع عنه تلك المخترعة (إلى-لل) وأن يعود للمناطات الشرعية بأن يفرق بين السجود إلى الصنم وللصنم وبين السجود لله وإلى الله بحضرة الصنم..

كما في التقرير الذي ذكرناه..

فالفرق إنما هو بين السجود للصنم وإليه (فكل ذلك كفر مستبين ) وبين السجود لله قدام الصنم وعنده وهذا ليس كفراً كما أن الذبح لله والاستغاثة بالله عند البدوي أو بحضرة الأصنام ليست كفراً بالاتفاق..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك .. 
مسألة الاتفاق قد أبديتُ فيها حجتي بنظائرها في الشرع ،ولم أر للآن حجة تنقلني عنها،ومثال البيع الذي استشكلت به لا يتم ؛لأن الرجل قد باع البيع الشرعي بقبض الثمن وتسليم المثمن وهذا هو مدار عقد البيع مع الإيجاب والقبول اللفظي فلا تنفعه نيته كما لا تنفع نية من قال لامرأته أنت طالق،فهذا باع والثاني طلق،ومسألتنا فيمن قال سأبيع وقال سأطلق ولم يجترح فعل البيع ولا فعل الطلاق،كما في مسألتنا فالرجل قال سأسجد ولم يسجد للصنم أصلاً ،وبالتالي فلم يفعل الفعل الكفري ولا دليل على أن مجرد إيهام أنه سيكفر يُعد بمجرده كفراً.. 
وأما تجويز الفعل المذكور فظاهر جداً من عبارة الشيخ هاهنا خاصة مع ضبط أصله في المعاريض وإليك نص الشيخ مع تلوين موضع دلالة الجواز فيه: 
((وَمَا كَانَ كُفْرًا مِنْ الْأَعْمَالِ الظَّاهِرَةِ : كَالسُّجُودِ* لِلْأَوْثَانِ وَسَبِّ الرَّسُولِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّمَا ذَلِكَ لِكَوْنِهِ** مُسْتَلْزِمًا لِكُفْرِ الْبَاطِنِ** وَإِلَّا فَلَوْ قُدِّرَ** أَنَّهُ سَجَدَ قُدَّامَ وَثَنٍ وَلَمْ يَقْصِدْ بِقَلْبِهِ السُّجُودَ لَهُ بَلْ** قَصَدَ* *السُّجُودَ لِلَّهِ بِقَلْبِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ كُفْرًا**وَقَدْ** يُبَاحُ ذَلِكَ إذَا كَانَ بَيْنَ* *مُشْرِكِينَ يَخَافُهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ** فَيُوَافِقُهُمْ فِي الْفِعْلِ الظَّاهِرِ وَيَقْصِدُ* *بِقَلْبِهِ السُّجُودَ** لِلَّهِ ،كَمَا ذُكِرَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ عُلَمَاءِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَعُلَمَاءِ** أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ فَعَلَ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مَعَ قَوْمٍ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى** دَعَاهُمْ إلَى* *الْإِسْلَامِ فَأَسْلَمُوا عَلَى يَدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يُظْهِرْ** مُنَافِرَتَهُمْ فِي أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ**)).*

والذي يعلم نهج الشيخ يعلم أنه لو لم يكن يبيح ذلك لعقب على الصورة بما ينقضها ولم يسو بين الصورتين في الإباحة،ومحاولة إيهام أن الشيخ لا يجوز ذلك = تكلف ظاهر.. 
وليس هاهنا شرك أبيح للمصلحة وذكر هذا عجيب جداً بعد كل هذا البيان،بل الذي هاهنا هو من جنس المعاريض وهو فعل المباح وإن ظن المعرض عليه أنه حرام أو شرك وهذا ليس شركاً  
((وَإِنَّمَا غَايَتُهُ أَنَّهُ مُخَادَعَةٌ لِمَخْلُوقٍ أَبَاحَ الشَّارِعُ مُخَادَعَتَهُ لِظُلْمِهِ جَزَاءً لَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ - وَلَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ جَوَازِ مُخَادَعَةِ الظَّالِمِ جَوَازُ مُخَادَعَةِ الْمُحِقِّ , فَمَا كَانَ مِنْ التَّعْرِيضِ مُخَالِفًا لِظَاهِرِ اللَّفْظِ فِي نَفْسِهِ كَانَ قَبِيحًا إلَّا عِنْدَ الْحَاجَةِ , وَمَا لَمْ يَكُنْ كَذَلِكَ كَانَ جَائِزًا إلَّا عِنْدَ تَضَمُّنِ مَفْسَدَةٍ)). 
ومثله : 
((أَوْ يَسْتَطْرِدَ الْمُبَارِزُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ خَصْمِهِ لِيَظُنَّ هَزِيمَتَهُ , ثُمَّ يَعْطِفَ عَلَيْهِ )) 
وتقدير نفع هذه الأشياء في هداية المدعوين راجع للمجتهدين ولا يقال فيه بحكم عام،واهتداء المذكورين به للتوحيد أمر واقع كما حكاه الشيخ فلا محل لنفي وقوعه أصلاً.. 
رحم الله الشيخ ما كان أجل فقهه..

----------


## القضاعي

تنبيه : شيخ الإسلام يتحدث عن فرد لا عن جماعة من العلماء سواء من المسلمين أو من أهل الكتاب فانتبهوا بارك الله فيكم .
يقول شيخ الإسلام: ((كَمَا ذُكِرَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ عُلَمَاءِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَعُلَمَاءِ* أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ فَعَلَ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مَعَ قَوْمٍ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى** دَعَاهُمْ إلَى* *الْإِسْلَامِ فَأَسْلَمُوا عَلَى يَدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يُظْهِرْ** مُنَافِرَتَهُمْ فِي أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ** )).*
ويجب الانتباه أيضًا إلى أن هذا الخبر المرسل من شيخ الإسلام ليس من محكم الكتاب أو السنة حتى يُفرّع عليه تلكم التفريعات الباطلة .
وغاية ما أراد تقريره شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله هو مقرر بلا خلاف بين أئمة الدين : وهو أن مجرد الموافقة في الفعل الظاهر لا تستلزم الموافقة في الباطن حال وجود المانع من التلازم .
فقول شيخ الإسلام : (( يَخَافُهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ )) يدل على أن يتحدث عمن فعل ذلك تقية , وفعله في الأصل ليس بوقوع في الكفر , وإنما هو إيهام بالوقوع فيه .
وهذا يختلف عمن يقع في الكفر وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان , فإن الأول لم يفعل الكفر أصلًا وإنما أوهم بذلك تقية أو لغرض صحيح لذلك قال شيخ الإسلام (( وقد يباح ذلك )) , وإنما الثاني وقع في الكفر فعلًا ومنع من وقوع الكفر عليه مانع الإكراه .
فمن يرضا بالوقوع بالكفر لحظ دنيوي , فلا يكون إلا كافرًا عينًا , لتخلف الموانع التي تدرء عنه الكفر , ولا ينفعه أن يقع في الكفر ويزعم بأنه مطمئن قلبه بالإيمان فهذا كاذب .
وأما من أوهم بأنه يقع في الكفر لحظ دنيوي ففي هذا يكون البحث :
والحق أنه كافر ظاهرًا , ولا سبيل لمعرفة باطنه , وهل مثل هذا يستقر في قلبه الإيمان ؟
فالحكم الأخروي لمثل هذا لا نجزم به .
وأما الحكم الدنيوي فهو على الظاهر والموانع منتفية في حق مثل هذا , لأنه ليس متأولًا ولا مخطئًا ولا جاهلًا ولا مكرهًا , فهو كافرًا ظاهرًا بلا إشكال .
بل حتى ذاك العالم الذي أوهم بفعله الوقوع في الكفر , وهو متأول حقًا وصدقًا , فإن لم يقبل القاضي تأويله , فحكمه الكفر ظاهرًا , وأما إيمانه الباطن فإنما ينفعه عند مولاه جل في علاه . 
فالحكم في الأفعال الكفرية إنما تبنى على الظاهر , والله يتولى السرائر , والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
كونه فرد أو جماعة هذا لا تأثير له.. 
والشيخ ذكر صورتين : 
الأولى : الإكراه. 
والثانثية : إرادة التأليف وإظهار عدم المنافرة. 
وصدقت أن الحكم في الأفعال الكفرية أنها تبنى على الظاهر.. 
لكن المهم أن تكون أفعالاً كفرية.. 
وكلامنا فيما يحتمل ظاهره أن يكون هو الفعل الكفري وأن يكون غيره،كمن رأيناه يذبح بساحة البدوي فهاهنا الظاهر نفسه محتمل ،إما الذبح للبدوي وهو كفر،وإما الذبح لله في حضرة البدوي وليس كفراً. 
أما إذا كان نفس الفعل الظاهر لا يحتمل كالصلاة للمقام مستدبراً القبلة وكسب الله وكلفظ الاستغاثة المسموع وما جرى مجرى ذلك من الأفعال الذي لا يكون الظاهر فيها محتملاً ،فلا نزاع أن الكفر الظاهر فيها يثبت..

والصورة المفرعة المتنازع فيها ليس فيها رضى بوقوع الكفر وإنما هي إظهار إرادة فعل الكفر من غير عقد القلب على فعله ومن غير فعله بالفعل،ولا نزاع أن من وقع في الفعل المكفر أنه ذلك كفر سواء كان له غرض صحيح أو غرض غير صحيح..

كما أننا نقرر أن من لم يقع في الكفر أنه لا يكفر سواء قال إنه سيقع أو لم يقل ،ولا يؤاخذه الله  بجريرة الكفر إلا إذا وقع منه الكفر،كما أن من قال سأسلم ثم نكص قبل فعل الإسلام أنه لا يعد مرتداً..

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك يا أبا فهر، لا حرمك الله الأجر.
تم الرجوع لكلام شيخ الإسلام، لمعرفة سياقه، وهو (14/120) ط المجمع، (14/74) ت الجزار/الباز
قال شيخ الإسلام:
وَكَذَلِكَ تَكْذِيبُ الرَّسُولِ بِالْقَلْبِ وَبُغْضُهُ وَحَسَدُهُ وَالِاسْتِكْبَا  رُ عَنْ مُتَابَعَتِهِ أَعْظَمُ إثْمًا مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ ظَاهِرَةٍ خَالِيَةٍ عَنْ هَذَا كَالْقَتْلِ وَالزِّنَا وَالشُّرْبِ وَالسَّرِقَةِ وَمَا كَانَ كُفْرًا مِنْ الْأَعْمَالِ الظَّاهِرَةِ : كَالسُّجُودِ لِلْأَوْثَانِ وَسَبِّ الرَّسُولِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّمَا ذَلِكَ لِكَوْنِهِ مُسْتَلْزِمًا لِكُفْرِ الْبَاطِنِ وَإِلَّا فَلَوْ قُدِّرَ أَنَّهُ سَجَدَ قُدَّامَ وَثَنٍ وَلَمْ يَقْصِدْ بِقَلْبِهِ السُّجُودَ لَهُ بَلْ قَصَدَ السُّجُودَ لِلَّهِ بِقَلْبِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ كُفْرًا وَقَدْ يُبَاحُ ذَلِكَ إذَا كَانَ بَيْنَ مُشْرِكِينَ يَخَافُهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ فَيُوَافِقُهُمْ فِي الْفِعْلِ الظَّاهِرِ وَيَقْصِدُ بِقَلْبِهِ السُّجُودَ لِلَّهِ كَمَا ذُكِرَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ عُلَمَاءِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَعُلَمَاءِ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ فَعَلَ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مَعَ قَوْمٍ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى دَعَاهُمْ إلَى الْإِسْلَامِ فَأَسْلَمُوا عَلَى يَدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يُظْهِرْ مُنَافِرَتَهُمْ فِي أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ . اهـ
الأصل الذي بنى عليه شيخ الإسلام قوله، هو قول الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِهِ إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْإِيمَانِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .
والسجود للوثن كفر.
وأما مسألة (قدام) فلم نسمع أن هناك من يسجد للوثن من خلفه ولا من على جانبه، ولكن يسجد قدامه.
فالتفصيل بأن يكون قدامه أو للوثن هما سواء، في حق المتعبد.
إذ العابد إنما يسجد بين يدي معبوده للتعظيم والاجلال، سواء أكان معبودا بحق أو بباطل.
فإن سجد له فهو كافر (إلا) من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان... وهذا دل عليه كتاب الله -عز وجل-.
ويوضح هذا في ما حدث مع عمار -رضي الله عنه-، وإقرار رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لهذا، ونزول الآية.
والسجود للصنم، هو من الأفعال الظاهرة الدالة على الكفر ولم أجد استثناء غير الذي ذكرتُ.
ولكن، لو قدر أنه سجد قدام وثن [فعل ظاهر]، ولم يقصد بقلبه السجود له، بل لله [فعل باطن] لم يكن ذلك كفرًا... كيف يكون هذا؟
مثال ذلك:
أحد المساجد التي تحوي أوثانا بداخلها، ودخل أحد العامة للصلاة، ولا يدري عن حكم الصلاة في مثل هذه المساجد، وقام وصلى وسجد وكان هذا الوثن قدامه، لازدحام في المسجد أو إتخذه سترة له أثناء الصلاة.
فهل هو كافر بهذا الفعل أم لا؟
الجواب: ليس كافرًا.

هذا المثال بعينه، الذي يُظهر السجود قدام الوثن وقلبه ليس فيه شىء إلا التعبد لله -عز وجل-.
فرغم وقوعه في محاذير شرعية، إلا أنه لم يقصد الفعل الكفري وكان غافلا عنه، هذا من ناحية.
وكذلك الجهل؛ فيعذر بالجهل حينئذ، لعدم علمه بالنصوص الموجبة لمعرفة الحق.

وإما أن يكون بين المشركين ويخافهم على نفسه، هنا وقع الخوف. والخوف هو الداعي للسجود.. وإلا فلن يفعله.. فحكمه حينئذ حكم المكره.

وأما قوله: كما ذُكر.. وهي صيغة تمريض.
وقوله هذا إنما هو تكملة لما سبقه، والذي حكمه حكم المكره، لا أن يفعله وهو لا يخشى على نفسه.
ولكن يعترض هذا قوله (ولم يُظهر منافرتهم في أول الأمر)، وظاهر الكلام/ أن هناك من فعل هذا مستخدمًا التقية للوصول إلى مصلحة يراها، وهي دعوتهم إلى الإسلام.
بمعنى آخر؛ وازن بين المصالح والمفاسد، فأداه اجتهاده إلى أن يداهن في دينه من أجل مصلحة رأها، فهذا الرجل فعل فعلاً كفريًا ظاهريًا، وقلبه متوجه لله -عز وجل-.
واجتهد وأداه اجتهاده لخطأ عظيم، ولكنه أخف حالا من الذي يُكذب النبي بقلبه ويبغضه ويحسده ويستكبر عن متابعته لأن الأول كفر محض.
فالشيخ يوازن في كلامه بين الفعل الكفري الذي قد يقع فيه آحاد الناس (ما بين جاهل، ومكره، ومتأول) وبين الأصل الذي هو فساد الأصل القلبي الذي هو أعظم.
وبيان أن الفساد القلبي أعظم لأنه كفر محض، عكس مثل هذه الأفعال، وإن كان منها بعض الأفعال الكفرية.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

جزاك الله خيراً ولا حرم الله جميع من اجتهد في طلب الحق أجراه..

----------


## أبومحمد الغريب

الحمد لله رب العالمين





> فالرجل قال سأسجد ولم يسجد للصنم أصلاً ،وبالتالي فلم يفعل الفعل الكفري ولا دليل على أن مجرد إيهام أنه سيكفر يُعد بمجرده كفراً..





> بل الذي هاهنا هو من جنس المعاريض وهو فعل المباح وإن ظن المعرض عليه أنه حرام أو شرك وهذا ليس شركاً


* الكلام ليس  عن عدم فعل الرجل للكفر في خاصة نفسه ,وإنما عن حصول إتفاق بين طرفين على فعل الكفرالقطعي ( الإتفاق على السجود للاصنام)
فلاتوجد معاريض!! من إتفاقة معهم على السجود للأصنام كما لاتوجد معاريض في حاله سجوده للصنم ..فهو هنا إتفق معهم على السجود للصنم . 
والصورة الصحيحة والتي هي إن قدّر حصولها وقد تباح أن يفعل فعل عبادي لله يحصل للقوم توهم به فلا إتفاق  بين الطرفين على السجود للأصنام.
وإتفاقه معهم  على السجود للأصنام مشتمل ماذكرته سابقا
"الفعل الكفري ليس متعلق فقط بفعله ولكن له تعلق بتصحيح فعله على سبيل الإتفاق وله تعلق بتجويز أن يتفق الناس على السجود للاصنام تحت ذرائع شتى .. والكلام عن إتفاق بين طرفين يقرران هذا الإتفاق ويعلنانه ويظهران إتفاق على فعل الكفر القطعي "
ومثاله : يجوز الإتفاق بين الطرفين المسلمين و البوذيين على السجود لبوذا (فعل ذلك من أجل مصلحه عليا  هي تأليفهم!)(مع كوننافي أنفسنا لن نسجد ) ثم نذهب ونسجد لله عند بوذا !





> والذي يعلم نهج الشيخ يعلم أنه لو لم يكن يبيح ذلك لعقب على الصورة بما ينقضها ولم يسو بين الصورتين في الإباحة،ومحاولة إيهام أن الشيخ لا يجوز ذلك = تكلف ظاهر..


هنا أمرين 
أ-  ليس الكلام عن لو قدّر فعل الفعل العبادي لله بحيث يكون في صورة الفعل الظاهر  وهو شيء قد يباح!
ب-  جواز الإتفاق بين الطرفين المذكور سابقا  والذي بينت بطلانه ..
وهو شيء لاوجود له في كلام الشيخ  ولا في المثال عن الصورة التي قد يباح فيها الامر (أنظر أ) الذي ذكره عن أحد العلماء ولا يفهم منه ذلك  ,,


ومن ناحية منهجية
لو قدّر إختلال المثال لايصح أبدا بإن يقال أنه قرر صورة أخرى إنما يكون الخطأ في تطبيق الصورة ,وهذا من باب التنزل ،وقد ذكرت بطلان هذا الفهم من قبل .



وأرجو أن يكون فيما ذكر زيادة توضيح ... 

اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وأرزقنا إتباعه

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

لا جديد فيما تفضلتَ به،وقد أبديتُ ما عندي من الرأي،ولا أرى حجة تنقلني عنه،وجزاك الله خيراً على مباحثتك المفيدة..

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

جزاك الله خيرا سيدي أبو فهر المصري..تقريرات رائعة.

----------


## شذى الجنوب

شيخ أبا فهر..وفقك الله،،
ما الفرق بين ما قررته هنا، وبين ما قرره عبدالعزيز الريس وفنده الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن البراك في فتوى مشهورة هذا نصها:

يقو الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك في رسالته :

"إلى الأخ المكرم/ عبدالعزيز بنريس الريس.
السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وبعد:

فقد ذكر لي الأخبندر الشويقي، أنك تقول : إن الرجل لو قصد وتعمد السجود بين يديالصنم طمعاً في دنيا، وصرح بلسانه أنه يقصد عبادته ، فإنه يحكم بكفره ، لكن لايقطعبكفر باطنه ، لاحتمال كذبه في إخباره عن نفسه ، فمثله كمن يقول: أنا أعتقد أن اللهثالث ثلاثةٍ، فهذا يكفر لكن لا يقطع بكفره الباطن لاحتمال كذبه في إخباره عننفسه.
وهذا ـ إن صح عنك ـ فأنت ضالٌٌ في فهمك ضلالاًبعيداً ، وقد قلت إفكاً عظيماً ، فإن مقتضى هذا : أنا لانقطع بكفر الجاحدين لنبوةالرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مع تصديقهم له في الباطن ، كما قال تعالى : (فإنهملايكذبونك ، ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون).
وكذلك لا يقطع بكفر كل النصارى ،لقولهم: المسيح ابن الله ، أو قولهم بالتثليث ، لاحتمال أنهم قالوا ذلك مجاملةً أوتعصباً لأقوامهم ، لااعتقاداً لحقيقة قولهم.
وأن المسلم لو أظهر موافقتهم علىذلك لغرضٍ من الأغراض من غير إكراهٍ ، أو أظهر لهم تكذيب الرسول ـ صلى الله عليهوسلم ـ ، لم يكن مرتداً إلا ظاهراً ، وأما في الباطن فهو في عداد المؤمنين ، ومقتضىهذا انه لو مات على تلك الحال ، لكان من أهل الجنة بإيمانه الذي كتمه من غيراضطرارٍ ولا إكراهٍ.
لذلك أوصيك بالتريث ، وترك الاندفاع ، كما أوصيك باللجأ إلىالله ، بسؤال الهداية ، فيما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه ، إنه ـ تعالى ـ يهدي من يشاءإلى صراطٍ مستقيم.

أسأل الله أن يلهمك الصواب ، وأن يرينا وإياك الحق حقاً ،ويرزقنا اتباعه ، ويرينا الباطل باطلاً ، ويرزقنا اجتنابه ، وأن لايجعله ملتبساًعلينا فنتبع الهوى" اهـ .

قاله : عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيكم.. 
هذا سبق الجواب عليه .. 
وأن من سجد للصنم طلباً لدنيا أو غيرها أنه كافر بالله العظيم كفراً ظاهراً وباطناً.. 
ومثله : من قال عبادة الأصنام جائزة ونحوه.. 
ومثله : من قال إن الله ثالث ثلاثة.. 
ومثله : من أظهر أنه يكذب الرسول.. 
ومثله : كل من فعل فعلاً كفرياً أو قال قولاً كفرياً فإنه يكفر ولو كان لغرض دنيوي .. 
وأن كلامنا هو فيمن سجد لله أمام الصنم وفيمن ذبح لله بحضرة البدوي وفيمن استغاث الله أمام قبر الحسين موهماً أنه يسجد للصنم أو يذبح للبدوي أو يستغيث الحسين أو تقدم صفوف الكفار في محاربة المسلمين ثم انخذل عنهم ولم يقاتل،أو قال له الكفار: قال نبيك ربيع أمتي البطيخ والعنب فقال هذا كذب فأوهمهم تكذيب الرسول ومراده تكذيب الخبر.. 
فهذه الصورة : الفعل الظاهر والباطن فيها ليس كفراً ،وإنما حصل إيهام للناظر ونحوه أن هذا فعل كفري فهذا الإيهام ليس كفراً ولا دليل على جعله كفراً،وإنما يكون حكمه بحسب قصد الموهم من فعله ،مثله مثل التعريض تماماً بتمام يختلف حكمه بحسب قصد فاعله،فمالم يقع المُعرض الموهم في قول ناقض بنفسه أو فعل ناقض بنفسه فلا سبيل للحكم بكفره...

----------


## محمد الجروان

بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

سل ما شئت فهذا مجلس تفقه ومذاكرة وربما يبين لي بأسئلتكم ما قد يخفى علي،بل مناقشة الأخ الفاضل أبي محمد الغريب أفادتني كثيراً ،وبمثل هذا المذاكرات يُنقح الرأي الفطير..

واسمح لي أن أجيب سؤالك باسئلة وجواباتها؛ لتحرير محل البحث..

1- من الناحية النظرية : أليس قد يعرض في أكثر المكفرات القولية والعملية احتمال صدورها بخطأ أو بإكراه أو بجهل أو بتأويل؟

وأكثرها لا يخلو من واحدة من هذه ؟

الجواب ولا أظنك تخالفه : نعم ولاشك..

2- هل في مجرد عروض تلك الاحتمالات بأس،وهل أمرنا بالتكفير قبل الاستفصال عنها ؟

الجواب : في دين أهل السنة ليس في عروض تلك الاحتمالات بأس والخطأ في العفو أحسن من الخطأ في العقوبة.

3- أيهما أوسع دائرة عروض احتمالات الخطأ والجهل والتأويل والإكراه أم عروض احتمال كون الفعل هو الناقض أو فعل آخر يشتبه به ؟

الجواب : لاشك أن دائرة الاحتمالات الأولى أوسع..

وإذن : فأي شيء يضرنا لو ضممنا للاستفصال عن الجهل والإكراه والخطا = الاستفصال عن نوع الفعل وصفته؟

مع التنبيه : على أن هذا تقرير نظري أما عند التطبيق العملي فقد يرد القاضي ادعاء الجهل ولا يقبله وقد يرد ادعاء التأويل ولا يقبله وقد يرد ادعاء إرادة الإيهام وقصد الفعل غير الكفري ولا يقبله،وقد يكون رد القاضي مبنياً على بينة خاصة ككون صلاة الرجل للصنم كانت لغير القبلة مما يرد احتمال إرادة الصلاة لله،وقد يكون لبينة عامة كأن نعهد من الرجل المعين خيانة الأمة فلا يقبل منه إذا ضُبط في صف العدو أنه كان يريد الانخذال عنهم قبل القتال.

فالسألة ليست تجريدية نظرية،كما أن اعتقاد المكلف العادي في فعل مكلف آخر أنه كفر هذا شأنه واعتقاده الذي سيسأل هو عنه فليعتقد ما شاء ظاهراً أو باطناً،أما القاضي الذي سيهدر الدم ويضرب العنق فمجال نظره في الاحتمالات دقيق غاية..

----------


## القضاعي

> ما الفرق بين ما قررته هنا، وبين ما قرره عبدالعزيز الريس


 الحق يا أبا فهر أن ما تكلم عنه الريس هو هو ما تتكلم عنه أنت ولا فرق .
وهذه هي الصورة التي أقررت بها أنت يا أبا فهر وقلت أنها ليست بكفر هي :



> وأما من أوهم بأنه يقع في الكفر لحظ دنيوي ففي هذا يكون البحث : والحق أنه كافر ظاهرًا , ولا سبيل لمعرفة باطنه , وهل مثل هذا يستقر في قلبه الإيمان ؟
> فالحكم الأخروي لمثل هذا لا نجزم به .


فالريس وفقه الله لا يقول أن السجود للصنم ليس بكفر ردة , ولكنه يقول : من سجد تجاه الصنم وهو ما يعني بها بـ ( إلى ) الصنم , ويفرق بينها وبين ( ل ) الصنم , فيجعل الأولى مجرد سجود قدام الصنم , والثانية سجود للصنم , وهو عين تفريقك وهو معنى كلام شيخ الإسلام كما ذكرته أنت كذلك .
ولكنكما جعلتما الباعث على الفعل حظ دنيوي خالي عن الموانع .
فهذه الصورة التي دندنت حولها أنت والريس عفا الله عنكما , من الكفر الأكبر ظاهرًا , والله يتولى السرائر والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
أنا فرقتُ كما فرق شيخ الإسلام بين السجود للصنم وبين السجود لله قدام الصنم،وهو نفس تفريق أهل العلم بين الذبح للبدوي وبين الذبح لله عند البدوي.. 
ولم أجعل مناط التفريق هو السجود(لل) والسجود(إلى) فهذا مناط مبتدع لا حقيقة تحته .. 
أما المناط الذي ذكرناه فهو مناط تفريق مشهور ونظائره شتى في تقريرات أهل العلم.. 
فالساجد للصنم وإلى الصنم لغرض دنيوي أو لتأليف قلب أو لمصلحة دينية أو نحوه هو كافر عندي ظاهراً وباطناً.. 
أما الساجد لله بحضرة الصنم فهو دائر بين الابتداع والإثم أو الإباحة إن كان لغرض مصلحة دينية كما مثل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.. 
والقول بأن السجود لله بحضرة الصنم كفر أكبر يلزم منه جعل كل العبادات التي يمكن أن يُتقرب بها لله إن فعلت في مشاهد الأصنام والأوثان ولو مراعاة لجاهها المتوهم ؛ تكون كفراً أكبراً وإن تقرب بها لله وحده ولم يُشرك معه غيره = وهذا قول باطل مبتدع لا أعلم حجة عليه ولا قائلاً به من أهل العلم.. 

...

----------


## القضاعي

أخي أبو فهر سلمك الله .
لا فرق بين السجود إلى الصنم وللصنم .
ولا فرق بين السجود للصنم وقدام الصنم .
وإنما الفارق في حقيقة السجود وهل هو لله أو للصنم .
وإن كان السجود لله تعالى , فما الباعث على تقصد السجود لله عند الصنم , وهنا تفترق الصور وإن اتحد الفعل أو اُوهم اتحاده .
فالباعث الدنيوي المحض فيه النقاش , وأنت وعبد العزيز الريس متوافقان في الباعث وأنه دنيوي محض .
فالحكم فرع عن هذا التصور , ولا يوجد مانع يمنع من الحكم بالكفر الأكبر على من هذه حاله , ومجرد زعمه بأنه إنما سجد لله لا للصنم وباعثه الحظ الدنيوي لا يمنع من إيقاع الكفر عليه فتنبه , والله يتولى سريرته والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## القضاعي

> والقول بأن السجود لله بحضرة الصنم كفر أكبر يلزم منه جعل كل العبادات التي يمكن أن يُتقرب بها لله إن فعلت في مشاهد الأصنام والأوثان ولو مراعاة لجاهها المتوهم ؛ تكون كفراً أكبراً وإن تقرب بها لله وحده ولم يُشرك معه غيره = وهذا قول باطل مبتدع لا أعلم حجة عليه ولا قائلاً به من أهل العلم.....


بل قد حكم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله على الطائف حول القبر بالردة .
سئل الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : ما حكم الطواف بالقبور ؟
أجاب الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله بقوله : 
" الطواف بالقبورشرك لا شك في ذلك ولا ريب ... فإذا طاف الطائف حول القبر فمعنى ذلك أنه نقل عبادة هي لله وحده لا شريك له إلى ذلك المقبور ... فمن وجه عبادة من العبادات التي تعبد بها الله عز وجل عبادة إلى غيره عز وجل فقد أتخذه معه إلهاً .
فقال سائل : هل نسأل الطائف هل يعتقد أم لا , أم ظاهره أنه شرك ؟
فأجاب الشيخ بقوله :
" هذا سؤال حينما يراد إقامة الحد عليه لأنه بهذا العمل يرتد فإذا كان هناك من يقيم الحد أي القتل على المرتد حينذاك هذا الإنسان يؤتى به فيستتاب , لا يُسأل تعتقد أو لا تعتقد ؟
لأن عمله برهان على عقيدته إنما يستتاب بعد أن تقام عليه الحجة , أن هذا الطواف هو لبيت الله فقط عبادة وخضوع لله كالسجود لا فرق فلو أن إنساناً سجد لشيخ له أو أمير له فهذا لا يُسأل لماذا أنت تسجد وهل تعتقد أن هذا يستحق التعظيم ؟
لأن فعله يدل على التعظيم لكنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل ". انتهى من رحلة النور شريط رقم 2 .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك..

أنهينا الكلام عن إلى وأختها..

ومجرد الاتفاق في الباعث الدنيوي لا صلة له بمناط مسألتنا ،فالباعث الدنيوي عنده هو الذي يمنع الكفر ،والباعث الدنيوي عندي لا يمنع الكفر..

فمناط الكفر عندي هو هل السجود عبادة للصنم أم عبادة لله بحضرته ..

فإن كان السجود للصنم أو إليه فهذا كفر عندي ولو كان الباعث دنيوياً.

وإذا كان السجود لله لم يكن ذلك كفر عندي ولو كان سجد لله بحضرة الصنم لتحصيل مصلحة دنيوية؛لأن غايته أنه فعل معصية وهي السجود لله بحضرة صنم وهذا ليس كفراً..

أما الباعث على عبادة الله بحضرة الصنم فقد يكون :

1- دنيوياً فيكون معصية.
2- اعتقاد بركة المحل وجاه صاحبه فيكون بدعة.
3- لمصلحة دينية فيكون مباحاً على أقل تقدير.

والذي يمنع من الحكم بكفر من سجد لله بحضرة الصنم هو أنه ليس هناك مناط كفري ليُكفر به أصلاً،ولذلك لم يقل أحد من أهل العلم بكفر من صلى العصر لله في الحسين أو ذبح لله عند البدوي أو استغاث الله أمام قبر زيد ..

نعم قد يُنظر في صدق دعواه أنه سجد لله لكن محل النزاع أنه إذا ثبت للقاضي صدقه= لم يجز له الحكم بكفره؛لعدم المناط الكفري الذي يُكفر به..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> فإذا طاف الطائف حول القبر فمعنى ذلك أنه نقل عبادة هي لله وحده لا شريك له إلى ذلك المقبور


هذا هو مناط الحكم بالكفر عند الشيخ الألباني،ولم ننازع في أن هذا إذا صح =أن فاعله يكون كافراً؛لأن الطواف هو هنا عبادة للمقبور.. 
ومحل بحثنا هو في عبادة الله بحضرة المقبور.. 
ولذلك الذي نازع في الطواف كالشيخ ابن باز يرى أن الطواف هنا هو لله،ومخالفه لم يقل له سلمنا لك أن الطواف لله ومع ذلك فهو كفر؛فهذا لم يقل به أحد،وإنما يمنعون أن يكون الطواف لله ويرون أنه للمقبور فصح لهم مناط التكفير.. 
وكلام الشيخ عن الاستفصال عن الاعتقاد صحيح فالاستفصال عن الاعتقاد لا محل له في النواقض القولية والعملية.. 
أما باقي كلام الشيخ عن السجود للأمير فهو خطأ منه-رحمه الله- والسجود للأحياء يجب الاستفصال فيه فإن كان للتحية لم يكن كفراً فالسجود للأحياء أصلاً ليس من العبادات المحضة التي لا يستفصل فيها،وإنما السجود للأصنام هو الذي قيل إنه لا يحتمل سوى التعظيم.. 
قال شيخ الإسلام : ((*السُّجُودُ عَلَى ضَرْبَيْنِ سُجُودُ عِبَادَةٍ مَحْضَةٍ وَسُجُودُ تَشْرِيفٍ . فَأَمَّا الْأَوَّلُ فَلَا يَكُونُ إلَّا لِلَّهِ وَأَمَّا الثَّانِي فَلِمَ قُلْت إنَّهُ كَذَلِكَ ؟)).*

*
*

----------


## القضاعي

> أما باقي كلام الشيخ عن السجود للأمير فهو خطأ منه-رحمه الله- والسجود للأحياء يجب الاستفصال فيه فإن كان للتحية لم يكن كفراً فالسجود للأحياء أصلاً ليس من العبادات المحضة التي لا يستفصل فيها،وإنما السجود للأصنام هو الذي لا يحتمل سوى التعظيم..


قبل إدراج هذه التخطئة أبا فهر راجع نفسك , لتعلم بأنك مخالف لاهل العلم .
فهم لا يفرقون , فالساجد عند الأصنام , والطائف حول القبور , والذابح عند الأضرحة , ظاهر فعله أنه صرف عبادة لغير الله جل وعز .
والأصل في هذا الفعل كفر الردة .
وأما باب العوارض والأهلية والإعذار , فهو باب أخر , لا يخلط أهل العلم بين هذا وذاك , فمجرد قولهم : أن المانع منع من تكفير هذا الطائف أو الذابح أو الساجد , فاعلم بأن معنى ذلك أنهم حكموا عليه بالوقوع في الكفر , وإنما درء عنه الكفر مانع ( الجهل , التأويل , الخطأ , الإكراه ) .
فليس عند أهل العلم هذا التقسيم : سجد للصنم أو لله عند الصنم .
وإنما هذا عارض ومانع قد يمنع من الحكم الطردي بأن كل من سجد أمام الصنم فهو ساجد للصنم وهو كافر .
وأكثر الخلط عند طلبة العلم هو في عدم فهمهم لإطلاق أهل العلم , وعدم تفريقهم بين الكلام على النوع والكلام على العين .
بل وأكثر من هذا من يقصر التكفير في تحقيقه بالمعين , فإن لم يتحقق بالمعين فلا يحكم على الفعل بالكفر وهو ما تفعله أنت يا أبا فهر هنا .
أرجو أنك تنبهت الآن للفرق بين قولك وقول أهل العلم .

----------


## القضاعي

> أما الباعث على عبادة الله بحضرة الصنم فقد يكون :
> 
> 
> 
> 1- دنيوياً فيكون معصية.


هذا فاسد , لأنك لن تجد مسلمًا يرضى أن يسجد لله عند صنم بلا غرض شرعي ولا إكراه , فإن كان الغرض لا يبلغ به لئن يدرء عنه الكفر , فلن يعتبر يا أبا فهر , وهذا عند الحكم على عينه , وإلا ففعله محكوم عليه بالكفر نوعًا فتنبه .

----------


## القضاعي

> قال شيخ الإسلام : ((*السُّجُودُ عَلَى ضَرْبَيْنِ سُجُودُ عِبَادَةٍ مَحْضَةٍ وَسُجُودُ تَشْرِيفٍ . فَأَمَّا الْأَوَّلُ فَلَا يَكُونُ إلَّا لِلَّهِ وَأَمَّا الثَّانِي فَلِمَ قُلْت إنَّهُ كَذَلِكَ ؟)).*


أبعدت النجعة أبا فهر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
فشيخ الإسلام يتحدث عن سجود الملائكة لآدم عليه الصلاة والسلام , وليس كما فهمت وأن من السجود لغير الله ما يكون تشريفًا , فإن زعمت بأنه كان كذلك قبل نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , فلا دلالة فيه لنسخه والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..


سبق وبينا أن الكلام ليس في باب عوارض الأهلية وإنما في باب ضبط الفعل الظاهر ما هو ثم ما حكمه ثم ما عوارض الأهلية التي تمنع من إلحاق الحكم بالفاعل..

والذي نحن فيه هو دخول الاحتمال على الفعل الظاهر ما هو..

هل جهة الاحتمال في مسألتنا هي السجود للصنم وأنه قد يكون كفراً وقد لا يكون؟

الجواب : لا بالطبع ،بل السجود للصنم لا يكون إلا كفراً بل ربما لا يدخله حتى احتمال التحية الذي يدخل السجود للأحياء

وإنما جهة الاحتمال في مسألتنا هي : هل هذا سجود للصنم أم سجود لله بحضرة الصنم وقدامه؟

ومثلها : من رأيناه يذبح عند البدوي؛فإنه يدخله الاحتمال ،هل هو يذبح للبدوي فيكون ناقضاً،أم يذبح لله عند البدوي فيكون بدعة.

ومثلها : من رأيناه رافعاً يده ناكساً رأسه خاشعاً خاضعاً أمام مقام الحسين الفضي ممسكاً بأعواد النعناع ؛فإنه يدخله الاحتمال،هل هو يدعو الحسين ويستغيثه،أم هو يدعو الله عند المقام لشرف المحل وبركة المقبور؟

فالأولى من هذه الاحتمالات: هي كفر ينقض الإيمان..

والثانية : بدعة ضلالة،لكنها لا ترقى لدرجة الكفر بلا نزاع أعلمه.

فلم يثبت أصلاً أن هذا المكلف قد ارتكب ناقضاً لنبحث في عوارض الأهلية هل تمنع من إلحاق أحكام هذا الناقض بمرتكبه أم لا،وإنما لا زلنا في مرحلة ضبط الفعل هل هو الفعل الناقض أم هو فعل غيره يشتبه به لا يستويان..




> هذا فاسد , لأنك لن تجد مسلمًا يرضى أن يسجد لله عند صنم بلا غرض شرعي ولا إكراه , فإن كان الغرض لا يبلغ به لئن يدرء عنه الكفر , فلن يعتبر يا أبا فهر فتنبه .


ما كان كفراً فلا يدرأه غرض ولا حاجة وإنما تدرأه عوارض الأهلية وما كان كفراً فهو كفر سواء أريد به غرض شرعي أو مصلحة دنيوية..




> أبعدت النجعة أبا فهر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فشيخ الإسلام يتحدث عن سجود الملائكة لآدم عليه الصلاة والسلام , وليس كما فهمت وأن من السجود لغير الله ما يكون تشريفًا , فإن زعمت بأنه كان كذلك قبل نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , فلا دلالة فيه لنسخه والله المستعان


لا نزاع في أن السجود لغير الله تشريفاً قد نسخ،إنما نثبت أن السجود لغير الله يفعل على غير جهة العبادة فيكون معصية ؛لأنه غير مشروع في ديننا،لكنه لا يكون كفراً وعليه فالسجود ليس عبادة محضة تكون كفراً مطلقاً بل ربما احتمل الكفر وغيره..

----------


## شذى الجنوب

يوجد اشكالات كثيرة لدي..
كيف يسجد عند الصنم وينوي بقلبه السجود لله لأجل المال ثم نقول أنه لم يكفر..لأن سجوده لم يكن للصنم؟؟وكيف يكون التعريض بفعل وقول محرم دون وجود محذور (من خوف ونحوه) جائزا..كالذي سجد عند الصنم طلبا للمال؟؟
وهل كلما رأينا ساجدا عند صنم محاذي للقبلة توقفنا في تكفير فعله لأنه ربما يسجد لله لا للصنم؟؟
وحقيقة لا أجد فرقا بين ما قررتم وما قرر الريس وفق الله الجميع للخير.
والأمثلة التي أوردتم –وفقكم الله- أرى أن فيها تجاوزا في حق النبي  قد يصل إلى سوء الأدب فكيف يقال محمد يحب النساء..هكذا؟؟
النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-  قال حبب إلي من دنياكم ولم يقل أنا أحب النساء!!
وأختم بفتوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي نفع الله بعلمه وبعلمكم.

السجود لغير الله سجد رجل أمام حجرة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في المدينة فلما أنكر عليه قال: هذا سجود احترام، مثل سجود أبوي يوسف ليوسف فكيف يجاب عليه؟ 
يجاب عنه كما أجبنا عن الصوفي الذي يسجد للشيخ، ويقول: وضع الرأس قدام الشيخ احتراما له، وتواضعا، نقول: هذا سجود ولو سميته احتراما وتواضعا ما دام قصد السجود للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فهذا شرك، وكونه يقول: هذا احترام وتواضع، لا يغير من الأمر شيئا؛ لأن العبرة بالحقيقة المعنى، ليست العبرة بالتسمية، فلو سمى الناس الخمر شراب الروح فهو خمر، ولا تزيل التسمية تحريمه، ولو سمى الناس الربا الفائدة أو العمولة، أو الربح المركب فهو ربا؛ لأن العبرة بالمعاني والحقائق، فإذا سمى هذا سجودا للنبي، أو للقمر، أو للنجم تواضعا، واحتراما، فهو سجود، ولو سماه تواضعا واحتراما؛ لأن العبرة بالمعنى والحقيقة، لا بالتسمية. 
أما سجود أبوي يوسف وإخوته له فهذا سجود احترام، وهو جائز في شريعتهم - في شريعة يعقوب - ولهذا رأى الرؤيا في أول الأمر حينما كان صغيرا، قال: يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ هذه وهو صغير، ثم بعد ذلك لما كبر، وتولى خزائن الأرض، وأتاه الناس يكيل لهم، ثم أتاه إخوته، ثم أخذ أخاه، ثم بعد ذلك أرسل قميصه قال لأخوته: وَأْتُونِي بِأَهْلِكُمْ أَجْمَعِين جاء أبوه وأمه وإخوته - أحد عشر أخا -، وأمه وأبوه، فلما جاءوا رفع أبويه على العرش، وخروا له سجدا - سجود تحية واحترام، لا سجود عبادة، وهذا جائز في شريعتهم، لكن شريعتنا أكمل الشرائع، لا يجوز في شريعتنا التحية بالسجود. 
ولما سجد معاذ للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لما جاء من اليمن وقال: إنه رآهم يسجدون للملوك أنكر عليهم النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لأحد، لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها. 
المقصود أن السجود لا يجوز في شريعتنا، أما في شريعة يعقوب ويوسف فهو جائز، وليس سجود عبادة، بل تحية وإكرام. 
ولما سجدوا قال: يَا أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقًّا تحققت الرؤيا، وقعت الرؤيا، هذا التأويل بمعنى الحقيقة التي يؤول إليها الشيء، التأويل أنواع، يأتي بمعنى التفسير، ويأتي بمعنى الحقيقة التي يؤول إليها، فهذه حقيقة الرؤيا قد وقعت.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

1- من قال إن السجود لله عند الصنم ؛لأجل المال مباح؟
بل هو حرام بلا نزاع وإنما البحث في جعله مكفراً ولا دليل على التكفير ولا مناط له.
2- ليس كلما رأينا وإنما يرجع هذا للقاضي فقد يعتبر الاحتمال وقد لا يعتبره بحسب ما يظهر له من القرائن.
3-قد أبنتُ عن الفرق بعربية فصيحة وحجة صحيحة،و لا أملك عليك قلبك-وفقك الله للخير- فكذلك الناس يختلف نظرهم.
4-حبب إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم من دنيانا النساء فهو يحبهم وبيان هذا بعبارة غير محلاة بالأدب هو نفسه التعريض لمصلحة وهو جائز إن كان لها، ولا يجوز إن لم توجد المصلحة لمقام الأدب الذي ذكرتيه؛لكنه لا يكون كفراً وإن ظنه الحاضرون سباً مكفراً.
5-فتوى الشيخ هي في السجود للشيخ وكلامنا في السجود لله بحضرة الشيخ أو الحجرة،ومع ذلك ففتوى شيخ الإسلام في السجود للأحياء لم يجعلها كفراً،ولو كان السجود كفراً مطلقاً لما جاز أن يكون حلالاً في شريعة يوسف ولا غيره فتحريم الشركيات دين الأنبياء جميعاً..

وإذا ثبت أن السجود يكون تحية فقد صارت حقيقته ومعناه يمكن أن تكون تحية وليس مجرد ادعاء من الساجد..

غاية ماذهب إليه بعض أهل العلم أن احتمال التحية لايرد مع الأموات فيتمحض السجود لهم للعبادة ولذلك وجه..

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

أخي أبا فهر 
عند التحقيق قولك هو قول الشيخ الريس وقد حصلت مناقشة بيني وبنيه قديما فقوله عين قولك و ان اختلف التعبير  و لكن لعلك تخشى من من أن تكون تابعا له في فتوى الشيخ البراك . فعند التحقيق النزاع بينك وبين الشيخ الريس  لفظي





> بل قد حكم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله على الطائف حول القبر بالردة .
> سئل الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : ما حكم الطواف بالقبور ؟
> أجاب الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله بقوله : 
> " الطواف بالقبورشرك لا شك في ذلك ولا ريب ... فإذا طاف الطائف حول القبر فمعنى ذلك أنه نقل عبادة هي لله وحده لا شريك له إلى ذلك المقبور ... فمن وجه عبادة من العبادات التي تعبد بها الله عز وجل عبادة إلى غيره عز وجل فقد أتخذه معه إلهاً .
> فقال سائل : هل نسأل الطائف هل يعتقد أم لا , أم ظاهره أنه شرك ؟
> فأجاب الشيخ بقوله :
> " هذا سؤال حينما يراد إقامة الحد عليه لأنه بهذا العمل يرتد فإذا كان هناك من يقيم الحد أي القتل على المرتد حينذاك هذا الإنسان يؤتى به فيستتاب , لا يُسأل تعتقد أو لا تعتقد ؟
> لأن عمله برهان على عقيدته إنما يستتاب بعد أن تقام عليه الحجة , أن هذا الطواف هو لبيت الله فقط عبادة وخضوع لله كالسجود لا فرق فلو أن إنساناً سجد لشيخ له أو أمير له فهذا لا يُسأل لماذا أنت تسجد وهل تعتقد أن هذا يستحق التعظيم ؟
> لأن فعله يدل على التعظيم لكنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل ". انتهى من رحلة النور شريط رقم 2 .


الممثل الذي يمثل  في "مسلسل " أنه يسجد لصنم ! وهو يسجد حقيقة لصنم  لكنه تمثيل ؟ هل هو كافر عندك ؟

الألباني أجاب بإنه ليس بكافر لأنه لم يقصد عبادة هذا الصنم بالسجود . فهل توافقه على هذا ؟

----------


## القضاعي

> فالسجود ليس عبادة محضة تكون كفراً مطلقاً بل ربما احتمل الكفر وغيره..


يا أخي أبا فهر السجود لغير الله تعالى , ووطء المصحف , وسب الله تعالى ورسله عليه الصلاة والسلام , أفعال لا يدخلها الاحتمال .
فالسجود لصنم أو لمعظم أو نحوهما , أو وطء المصحف , أو سب الله تعالى أو أحد رسله عليهم السلام , لا يكون إلا كفرًا , لأنه يضاد الإيمان من كل وجه .
فهل تقول : يجوز أن يكون هناك من يطأ المصحف وهو لا يقصد بوطئه الكفر , إنما وطئه وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان , وباعثه دنيوي محض ؟
فكذلك من سجد في الظاهر لغير الله تعالى , ولو كان قصده أنه لله تعالى , لن يصدق له هذا القصد ويصح له إلا بعوارض وموانع صحيحة .
فإن لم توجد عوارض ولا موانع صحيحة , كان فعله لهذا السجود على الأصل وهو الكفر الأكبر .

----------


## القضاعي

> الممثل الذي يمثل في "مسلسل " أنه يسجد لصنم ! وهو يسجد حقيقة لصنم لكنه تمثيل ؟ هل هو كافر عندك ؟
> 
> الألباني أجاب بإنه ليس بكافر لأنه لم يقصد عبادة هذا الصنم بالسجود . فهل توافقه على هذا ؟


أحيلني على كلام الألباني رحمه الله ويأتيك الجواب .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> الممثل الذي يمثل في "مسلسل " أنه يسجد لصنم ! وهو يسجد حقيقة لصنم لكنه تمثيل ؟ هل هو كافر عندك ؟


لا علم لي بقول الشيخ ومن سجد للصنم جاداً أو هازلاً لدنيا أولدين فهو كافر..

وأنت وفقهك فيما تراه من الفرق وعدمه أما أنا فلا أخشى فتوى أحد من البشر ولا أحني رأسي وقلبي وما فقهته به من الدين إلا لكتاب أو سنة أو إجماع..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> يا أخي أبا فهر السجود لغير الله تعالى , ووطء المصحف , وسب الله تعالى ورسله عليه الصلاة والسلام , أفعال لا يدخلها الاحتمال .
> فالسجود لصنم أو لمعظم (إذا كان حيا احتمل التحية فلم يكن كفراً)أو نحوهما , أو وطء المصحف , أو سب الله تعالى أو أحد رسله عليهم السلام , لا يكون إلا كفرًا , لأنه يضاد الإيمان من كل وجه .
> 
> كلام صحيح.. 
> فهل تقول : يجوز أن يكون هناك من يطأ المصحف وهو لا يقصد بوطئه الكفر , إنما وطئه وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان , وباعثه دنيوي محض ؟
> 
> لا يجوز ومن وطأ المصحف فهو كافر مالم يكن مخطئاً أو مكرهاً.. 
> فكذلك من سجد في الظاهر لغير الله تعالى
> 
> ...


نعم السجود الذي على الأصل ربما كان كفراً أكبراً هو السجود لغير الله ومحل بحثنا هو في السجود لله بحضرة غير الله من صنم ونحوه ،وهذا كالذبح لله بساحة البدوي ليس كفراً..

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

> أحيلني على كلام الألباني رحمه الله ويأتيك الجواب .


سلسلة الهدى والنور | شريط رقم -487-

وأيضا
سلسلة الهدى والنور | شريط رقم -719-

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

> لا علم لي بقول الشيخ ومن سجد للصنم جاداً أو هازلاً لدنيا أولدين فهو كافر..
> 
> 
> وأنت وفقهك فيما تراه من الفرق وعدمه أما أنا فلا أخشى فتوى أحد من البشر ولا أحني رأسي وقلبي وما فقهته به من الدين إلا لكتاب أو سنة أو إجماع..


يعني الممثل الذي يحكي فعل الكفار  بفعله هو في كيفية السجود للصنم كافر ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

من سجد للصنم ولو هزلاً فهو كافر.. 
والممثل الذي يسجد للصنم بمقتضيات الدور التمثيلي هو كالممثل الذي يسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمقتضيات الدور التمثيلي،كلاهما ارتكب الناقض الكفري الذي هو مناط الكفر ولا ينفعه قصد الهزل.. 
ولا تعلق لكل ذلك بمسألتنا وهو أجنبي عنها؛فبحثنا فيمن لم يرتكب الناقض الكفري أصلاً؛ وإنما سجد لله وذبح لله وصلى لله واعتكف لله بمحل وأرض وموضع يسجد فيه ويذبح فيه ويصلى فيه ويعتكف فيه لغير الله؛فظاهر فعله وباطنه عبادة لله ،ولكن توهم من فعله؛ لاشتباه الموضع أنه يصرف تلك العبادات لغير الله = فلا عبرة بالظاهر المتوهم وإنما العبرة بالظاهر الذي عمد إلى إظهاره القلب..

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

> من سجد للصنم ولو هزلاً فهو كافر..
> 
> والممثل الذي يسجد للصنم بمقتضيات الدور التمثيلي هو كالممثل الذي يسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمقتضيات الدور التمثيلي،كلاهما ارتكب الناقض الكفري الذي هو مناط الكفر ولا ينفعه قصد الهزل..


هذا غريب يخالف تأصيلك
فسب الله والرسول كفر يضاد الإيمان من كل وجه فهو لا يحتمل إلا الكفر
بخلاف السجود لغير الله عندك فهو يحتمل الكفر وغيره
quote=أبو فهر السلفي;367645] 



لا نزاع في أن السجود لغير الله تشريفاً قد نسخ،إنما نثبت أن السجود لغير الله يفعل على غير جهة العبادة فيكون معصية ؛لأنه غير مشروع في ديننا،لكنه لا يكون كفراً وعليه فالسجود ليس عبادة محضة تكون كفراً مطلقاً بل ربما احتمل الكفر وغيره..[/quote] 


فالذي يظهر أن هناك خللا في التأصيل عندك في هذا الباب
فمرة تفرق بين الأفعال التي تحتمل الكفر وغيرها  ومرة لا تفرق

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

هذا خطأ من وجهين :

الأول : أن كون الفعل المعين يحتمل الفعل الناقض وغيره ليس معناه أن الفعل الناقض يحتمل الكفر وغيره..

فعندما أرى رجلاً يركل كتاباً مزخرف التجليد زخرفة تشبه المصحف بقدميه فأقول يحتمل أن يكون هذا الكتاب مصحفاً ويحتمل أن يكون كتاباً آخر فلا يكفر حتى أتبين أن هذا ركل للمصحف = فليس معنى هذا أني أقول إن ركل المصحف لا يضاد الإيمان من كل وجه وأنه يحتمل الكفر وغيره ،بل معناه أن الفعل المشتبه الذي رأيته يحتمل أن يكون هو الفعل الناقض ويحتمل أن يكون غيره.

الوجه الثاني : أن مطلق السجود وإن كان يحتمل الكفر وغيره فهو يكون كفراً إن كان سجود عبادة للأموات والأوثان،ويكون غير كفر إن كان سجود تحية لأمير ونحوه.فحينها يكون معصية فقط؛لكونه شرع من قبلنا حرمه شرعنا.

وأنت في سؤالك قد عينتَ نوع الفعل بأنه سجود للصنم والسجود للصنم كفر.
 مثل أن تقول لمن لا يكفر بمطلق الموالاة:  فلان والى الكفار محبة لنصر دينهم = فحكم بكفره فهل تكفيره له يخدش في أن الموالاة عنده تحتمل الكفر وغيره؟

الجواب : لا ؛لأنك عينت له الصورة التي هي عنده كفر.

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

سؤال لشيخي وأستاذي أبو فهر  :Smile: 
ألا يدخل سجود الممثل سجود قدام الصنم؟
وحينها يدخل احتمال سجوده لله أمام الصنم لغرض دنيوي؟

وأنبه على أن من تأمل مشاركات أبي فهر وجد بينه وبين قول الشيخ الريس عفا الله عنه بونا شاسعًا ..
وقد نبه على ذلك مرات عديدة وبين قوله الذي يدين الله به ..
فالمرجو من الإخوة تأمل كلامه وستتضح لهم الصورة ونقطة البحث التي يدندن حولها 

في انتظار جوابكم شيخنا  :Smile:

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك أبا أويس.. 
أنا لم أر الممثل ولم أسأله عمن قصد بالسجود.. 
ولكن قيل لي :  



> الممثل الذي يمثل في "مسلسل " أنه يسجد لصنم ! وهو يسجد حقيقة لصنم لكنه تمثيل


الجواب : كافر . 
لأن صورة السجود للصنم لا تحتمل السجود لله كم أن السجود لله لا يحتمل السجود للصنم.. 
وإنما المحتمل هو سجود قدام صنم أو ذبح بحضرة البدوي فيحتمل أنه سجود لله أو للصنم وذبح لله أو للبدوي.. 
أما إذا تمحض كما في السؤال سجود للصنم = فهو كفر؛لا يدخله احتمال السجود لله و لا ينفعه قصد الهزل والتمثيل..

وهذا هو المناط الشرعي في المسألة والذي ذكره شيخ الإسلام و الذي التبس ضبطه على عبد العزيز الريس فاخترع هذا المناط المبتدع الذي ذكره وظنه هو مراد الشيخ..

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

بارك الله فيك ..
حصل المقصود 
ودمت مباركًا

----------


## القضاعي

يعني يا أفهر سلمك الله , إذا سجد الممثل أمام الصنم , وغرضه التمثيل , واضمر أنه لله تعالى لا يكون كفرًا ؟

----------


## القضاعي

وكذلك أذا سب الممثل الدين , وغرضه التمثيل , ويزعم أن قلبه مطمئن بالإيمان , فلا يكون كفرًا ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

إذا سب الممثل الدين وغرضه التمثيل كان كافراً ؛لارتكابه ناقضاً من نواقض الإسلام،وقصده لفعل كفري وإظهاره له، ولا ينفعه قصد التمثيل فعدم قصد الكفر ليس عذراً.. 
وإذا سجد الممثل لله أمام الصنم كان عاصياً آثماً ؛لارتكابه معصية وقصده لفعل إيماني وإظهاره له في محل منهي عن العبادة فيه وهو السجود لله بحضرة صنم ،مثله مثل من يصلي لله في الحسين،ويذبح لله عند البدوي.. 
ولما كان دافعه لذلك التمثيل كان معصية وإثماً،ولو كان دافعه اعتقاد جاه الصنم وبركة محله زاد على ما تقدم بدعة أخرى،لكن ذلك ليس ناقضاً للإسلام ولا دليل على ارتكابه لفعل مكفر..

----------


## القضاعي

> إذا سب الممثل الدين وغرضه التمثيل كان كافراً ؛لارتكابه ناقضاً من نواقض الإسلام،وقصده لفعل كفري وإظهاره له، ولا ينفعه قصد التمثيل فعدم قصد الكفر ليس عذراً..
> 
> وإذا سجد الممثل لله أمام الصنم كان عاصياً آثماً ؛لارتكابه معصية وقصده لفعل إيماني وإظهاره له في محل منهي عن العبادة فيه وهو السجود لله بحضرة صنم ،مثله مثل من يصلي لله في الحسين،ويذبح لله عند البدوي.. 
> 
> ولما كان دافعه لذلك التمثيل كان معصية وإثماً،ولو كان دافعه اعتقاد جاه الصنم وبركة محله زاد على ما تقدم بدعة أخرى،لكن ذلك ليس ناقضاً للإسلام ولا دليل على ارتكابه لفعل مكفر..


 يا أبا فهر هذا التخليط عجيب !
فيا رجل كيف عرفت أن الساجد أمام الصنم , هو ساجد لله ؟
إن قلت : بعد التحقق من حاله .
قلت لك : ولا سبيل إلى هذا التحقق إلا بسؤال هذا الساجد .
فإن كنت صدّقت هذا الساجد , في أن سجوده لله وليس لهذا الصنم الذي أمامه , فما المانع من تصديق الساب , إذا قال : إنما سببت الدين تمثيلًا , وقلبي مطمئن بالإيمان ؟؟؟  
فلو قلت : السب ناقض .
قلنا : وكذلك السجود أمام الصنم ناقض .
وخلطك يا رحمك الله سببه , إدخال عباس في دعباس !!
أي أنك تدخل مسألة الحكم على المعين , على مسألة الحكم على النوع .
فنحن إذا قلنا الساجد والساب والذابح , كان الكلام بالإطلاق وعلى الأنواع وليس على الأعيان , لذلك عندما تريد أن تدرء الكفر عن الساجد تحتاج إلى استفصال ,ولا يكون الاستفصال إلا مع معين .
وهذا من أكبر الأسباب التي أدت الى الخلط في مسائل الأسماء والأحكام , فمن لم يضبط الفرق بين الحكم على الأنواع وبين الحكم على الأعيان , وفصل ما بينهما , فهو إلى الخلط صائر ولابد , والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> فإن كنت صدّقت هذا الساجد , في أن سجوده لله وليس لهذا الصنم الذي أمامه , فما المانع من تصديق الساب , إذا قال : إنما سببت الدين تمثيلًا , وقلبي مطمئن بالإيمان ؟؟؟


أنا قد أصدق من يصف لي فعله الظاهر ما هو ؛لأن صفة الفعل مؤثرة في مناط الحكم الشرعي؛هل هو الفعل الناقض أم فعل غيره يشتبه به فقصدُ الفعل الناقض شرط في المؤاخذة به.. 
أما من قصد الفعل الناقض نفسه فلا أسأله هل قصد أن يكفر بالناقض أم قصد أن يهزل ؛لأن قصد الكفر من الفعل الناقض المقصود ليس شرطاً في المؤاخذة به.. 



> قلنا : وكذلك السجود أمام الصنم ناقض


هذا هو مكمن الخطأ في تقريرك.. 
فمن قال إن السجود قدام الصنم وأمامه يكون ناقضاً أبداً ؟ 
ومن قال إن الذبح بحضرة البدوي يكون ناقضاً أبداً ؟ 
ومن قال إن الصلاة في الحسين من نواقض الإيمان أبداً؟ 
بل كل هذه الأفعال تفعل على جهة تكون فيها هي الفعل الناقض كأن يكون السجود قدام الصنم له وأن يكون الذبح في ساحة البدوي له وأن تكون الصلاة في مسجد الحسين له..
وتفعل على جهة تكون فيها فعلاً غير ناقض كأن يكون السجود قدام الصنم لله وأن يكون الذبح في ساحة البدوي لله وأن تكون الصلاة في مسجد الحسين لله وإنما عبد الله في هذا الموضع؛ لاعتقاد بركة المحل وجاه الوثن ونحوه من أبواب البدع التي ليست كفراً أكبراً باتفاق.. 
فمكمن الخطأ أنك لا تفرق بين الفعل يحتمل أن يكون هو الفعل الناقض ويحتمل أن يكون فعلاً غير ناقض = وبين الفعل الناقض الذي لم يحتف به ما يوجب الاشتباه .. 
أما مسألة الفرق بين الأنواع والأعيان فقد فرغنا من تقرير عدم تعلقها بمسألتنا منذ زمن؛ولم أورد أنا شيئاً في مناط الأحكام التي قررتها يتعلق بها أصلاً.. 
فبحثنا هل هذا زنا أصلاً أم ليس بزنا وليس في أنه زنا لكن يعذر الزاني المعين أو لا يعذر.. 
بحثنا في هل هذا الفعل هو الفعل الناقض أم هو فعل بدعي لا يرقى لرتبة الناقض وإن كان يشتبه به،وليس بحثنا في أنه ناقض ولكن يعذر فاعله المعين أو لا يعذر.. 
ونعم يكون الاستفصال مع المعين ولكن من قال إن الاستفصال لا يكون سوى بعد ثبوت أن الفعل ناقض؟ 
بل يكون الاستفصال أحياناً لتحقيق صورة الفعل الذي فعل هل هو الفعل الناقض أم فعل آخر يشتبه به،ولا يقال حينها يكون الفعل كفراً حتى نستفصل فهذه خفة لا تعرفها الأحكام الشرعية.. 
ومثله  
إذا قيل فلان يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ؛فالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله له صور يكون فيها كفراً ويكون فيها معصية لا تنقض الإيمان فيُستفصل عن الصور التي جرى عليها حكم المعين بغير ما أنزل الله، ولا أستطيع أن أقضي أنه فعل ناقضاً حتى أستفصل عن صورة فعله هل هي من صور الحكم الناقضة أم من صور الحكم غير الناقضة،وظاهر جداً أن هذا ليس استفصالاً عن عوارض الأهلية بل هو استفصال عن صورة الفعل ما هي لما أمكن أن يشتبه الناقض بغير الناقض،وظاهر جداً أنه لا يمكنني أن أقول قبل الاستفصال: أنه وقع في ناقض ونثبت له الكفر الظاهر وإنما يكون الاستفصال لرفع حكم الكفر عن المعين = هذا لا يقال أبداً بل هو باطل ظاهر البطلان؛لأن الوقوع في الكفر لم يثبت أصلاً بل لا زال محتملاً أن يكون وقع في التقنين  الذي يكون كفراً أو في مجرد الحكم في الوقائع الذي لا يكون كفراً.. 
فكلامنا أن السجود قدام الوثن والذبح بساحة البدوي له صورة يكون فيها ناقضاً إن كان السجود للصنم والذبح للبدوي وله صورة يكون فيها غير ناقض إذا كان السجود لله والذبح لله ،وإنما فقط راعى الجاه والتبرك،والاستف  صال عن صورة الفعل ما هي=  يسبق تحديد الفعل وأنه ناقض ويسبق تحديد عوارض الأهلية وهل تتوفر أم ترتفع..

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

صور السجود عندك يا أبا فهر أربعة

- سجود للصنم بقصد عبادته فهذا كفر
-سجود أمام الصنم وهو لله لأجل غرض دنيوي فهذا ليس بكافر
-سجود الحي للحي سجود تحية وليس بعبادة فهذا عاصي وليس بكافر
-سجود الممثل للصنم وهو لا يقصد عبادته و لا تحيته إنما يحكي فعل الكفار فهذا كافر !

هل لاحظت الاضطراب الذي عندك و أنه تحكم دون دليل تمشي عليه !
فإما أن تقول أن السجود لا يكون كفرا إلا إذا قصد به العبادة ، لأن الكفر هو صرف عبادة لله لغير الله ، وبذلك يخرج كما قلت سجود الحي للحي ولا يكفر بسجود التحية

و إما أن تقول أن فعل السجود كفر بذاته سواء قصد به العبادة أو لم يقصد ، فمبجرد سجوده لغير الله فهذا كفر أكبر وبذلك يكون كافرا خارجا من الملة

ولكن أنت تفرق بلا دليل  بين الأمرين !
و أيهما أولى بالكفر الذي يسجد للحي بقصد التحية كما زعمت
أو الممثل الذي لم يقصد لا تحية و لا عبادة و إنما حكاية فعل الكفار مع أصنامهم ، فتأثم الأول الذي يسجد تحية ويتضمن تعظيما للحي و تكفر الثاني

أما مسألة : سب الرب نسأل الله العافية والسلامة وسب الرسول فهي مضادة للإيمان من كل وجه فيس لها دخل بمسألتنا

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> أما مسألة : سب الرب نسأل الله العافية والسلامة وسب الرسول فهي مضادة للإيمان من كل وجه فيس لها دخل بمسألتنا




وكذلك السجود للصنم سواء قصد عبادته أو قصد الهزل؛فالسجود للصنم نفسه عبادة للصنم تضاد الإيمان من كل وجه،كما أن الاستغاثة بالبدوي نفسها عبادة فهي كفر حتى لو ادعى أنه يهزل أو أنه يعتقد أن البدوي لا يضر ولا ينفع..

فقولك عن الممثل سجد للصنم ولم يقصد العبادة هو نفسه قولك سجد للصنم ولم يقصد الكفر وهو نفسه قول القبوريين استغاث بالبدوي ولم يقصد أن يعبده ولم يعتقد أنه يضر وينفع = كل ذلك تعليق لمناط الكفر على أمور غير مؤثرة ،فمناط الكفر هو هل عبد غير الله أم لا؟
الجواب : من سجد للصنم فقد عبد غير الله ولو لم يقصد أن يعبد فنفس فعله عبادة وإنما حقيقة الأمر أنه لم يقصد أن يكفر بعبادته وإنما قصد المحاكاة،ومثله مثل من مثل دور رجل يأكل فأكل هل يقول لم أقصد الأكل ؟

الجواب : بل هو قد أكل بالفعل وإنما حقيقة قوله أنه يريد أن يقول أنه لم يقصد تحصيل الغاية من الأكل ولم تحركه النهمة وكل ذلك غير مؤثر في أنه قد أكل،كما أن قصد صاحبنا للمحاكاة غير مؤثر في كونه قد ارتكب الناقض وسجد للصنم..

فليس مناط الكفر أنه يمثل أو يحاكي وإنما مناطه بما مثل وحاكى ؛ولذا لو مثل دور أبي جهل من غير ارتكاب ناقض = لم يكن كافراً ..

لو مثل دور معاذ وسجد للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم = لم يكن كافراً..

 ولو سجد للصنم وهو يمثل كان كافراً..

وأما السجود لله عند الصنم فعبادة ولكن لله فلا يكفر من عبد الله وإنما هو إثم وبدعة ؛لأثر محل العبادة.. 

والسجود للحي يحتمل العبادة ويحتمل التحية بدليل سجود الملائكة وسجود إخوة يوسف ولو كان شركاً محضاً لما أبيح في أي شريعة ؛ فإن كان تحية وتشريفاً (ولا دليل على تضمنه المحبةوالرهبة  التعظيم والخضوع المحققين لمعنى العبادة) فليس كفراً باتفاق..

فالباب منضبط مطرد منعكس بالفروق المؤثرة وليس فيه اضطراب والحمد لله وحده..

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

> والسجود للحي يحتمل العبادة ويحتمل التحية بدليل سجود الملائكة وسجود إخوة يوسف ولو كان شركاً محضاً لما أبيح في أي شريعة ؛ فإن كان تحية وتشريفاً (ولا دليل على تضمنه المحبةوالرهبة التعظيم والخضوع المحققين لمعنى العبادة) فليس كفراً باتفاق..


يقول العلامة ابن القيم في "مدارج السالكين " ( ومن أنواع الشرك : سجود المريد للشيخ فإنه شرك من الساجد والمسجود له والعجب : أنهم يقولون : ليس هذا سجود وإنما هو وضع الرأس قدام الشيخ احتراما وتواضعا فيقال لهؤلاء : ولو سميتموه ما سميتموه فحقيقة السجود وضع الرأس لمن يسجد له وكذلك السجود للصنم وللشمس وللنجم وللحجر كله وضع الرأس قدامه ومن أنواعه : ركوع المتعممين بعضهم لبعض عند الملاقاة وهذا سجود في اللغة وبه فسر قوله تعالى : ادخلوا الباب سجدا  أي منحنين وإلا فلا يمكن الدخول بالجبهة على الأرض ومنه قول العرب : سجدت الأشجار إذا أمالتها الريح  )

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
سجود المريد للشيخ الذي تفعله الصوفية والذي يتكلم عنه الشيخ مراده أن هذا سجود العبادة وليس سجود التحية،ولا نزاع أن سجود العبادة شرك أكبر، أما سجود التحية الذي قد يفعل تحية للشيوخ والملوك وتشريفاً لهم فليس من الشرك الأكبر.. 
ولذلك يقول شيخ الإسلام فارقاً بين سجود التحية والسجود الذي يتدين به تعظيماً وعبادة : 
((*تَقْبِيلُ الْأَرْضِ وَرَفْعُ الرَّأْسِ وَنَحْوُ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا فِيهِ السُّجُودُ مِمَّا يُفْعَلُ قُدَّامَ بَعْضِ الشُّيُوخِ وَبَعْضِ الْمُلُوكِ : فَلَا يَجُوزُ ؛ بَلْ لَا يَجُوزُ الِانْحِنَاءُ كَالرُّكُوعِ أَيْضًا كَمَا { قَالُوا لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الرَّجُلُ مِنَّا يَلْقَى أَخَاهُ أَيَنْحَنِي لَهُ ؟ قَالَ : لَا } { وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُعَاذٌ مِنْ الشَّامِ سَجَدَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . فَقَالَ : مَا هَذَا يَا مُعَاذُ ؟ قَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ رَأَيْتهمْ فِي الشَّامِ يَسْجُدُونَ لِأَسَاقِفَتِهِ  مْ وَيَذْكُرُونَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ . فَقَالَ : كَذَبُوا عَلَيْهِمْ لَوْ كُنْت آمِرًا أَحَدًا أَنْ يَسْجُدَ لِأَحَدِ لَأَمَرْت الْمَرْأَةَ أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِزَوْجِهَا مِنْ أَجْلِ حَقِّهِ عَلَيْهَا يَا مُعَاذُ إنَّهُ لَا يَنْبَغِي السُّجُودُ إلَّا لِلَّهِ } .* 
*وَأَمَّا فِعْلُ ذَلِكَ تَدَيُّنًا وَتَقَرُّبًا فَهَذَا مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْمُنْكَرَاتِ وَمَنْ اعْتَقَدَ مِثْلَ هَذَا قُرْبَةً وَتَدَيُّنًا فَهُوَ ضَالٌّ مُفْتَرٍ بَلْ يُبَيَّنُ لَهُ أَنَّ هَذَا لَيْسَ بِدِينِ وَلَا قُرْبَةٍ فَإِنْ أَصَرَّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ اُسْتُتِيبَ فَإِنْ تَابَ وَإِلَّا قُتِلَ )).* 
*وقال الشيخ : ((وَأَمَّا الِانْحِنَاءُ عِنْدَ التَّحِيَّةِ : فَيُنْهَى عَنْهُ كَمَا فِي التِّرْمِذِيِّ { عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُمْ سَأَلُوهُ عَنْ الرَّجُلِ يَلْقَى أَخَاهُ يَنْحَنِي لَهُ ؟ قَالَ : لَا } وَلِأَنَّ الرُّكُوعَ وَالسُّجُودَ لَا يَجُوزُ فِعْلُهُ إلَّا لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ؛ وَإِنْ كَانَ هَذَا عَلَى وَجْهِ التَّحِيَّةِ فِي غَيْرِ شَرِيعَتِنَا كَمَا فِي قِصَّةِ يُوسُفَ : ( { وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ } وَفِي شَرِيعَتِنَا لَا يَصْلُحُ السُّجُودُ إلَّا لِلَّهِ بَلْ قَدْ تَقَدَّمَ نَهْيُهُ عَنْ الْقِيَامِ كَمَا يَفْعَلُهُ الْأَعَاجِمُ بَعْضُهَا لِبَعْضِ فَكَيْفَ بِالرُّكُوعِ وَالسُّجُودِ ؟ وَكَذَلِكَ مَا هُوَ رُكُوعٌ نَاقِصٌ يَدْخُلُ فِي النَّهْيِ عَنْهُ )).**

وقال : ((فَإِنَّ أَحَدًا مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ عَلَيْهِمْ السَّلَامُ لَمْ يُعْبَدْ فِي حَيَاتِهِ بِحُضُورِهِ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْهَى مَنْ يَعْبُدُهُ وَيُشْرِكُ بِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ شِرْكًا أَصْغَرَ كَمَا نَهَى النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَنْ سَجَدَ لَهُ عَنْ السُّجُودِ لَهُ )).

فتأمل كيف جعل السجود هنا شركاً أصغراً؛لأنه سجود تحية. 
ويقول الشيخ مفصلاً سجود التحية نافياً تمحض السجود للعبادة : ((وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُمْ : لَا يَجُوزُ السُّجُودُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ . فَيُقَالُ لَهُمْ : إنْ قِيلَتْ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةُ عَلَى الْجُمْلَةِ فَهِيَ كَلِمَةٌ عَامَّةٌ تَنْفِي بِعُمُومِهَا جَوَازَ السُّجُودِ لِآدَمَ وَقَدْ دَلَّ دَلِيلٌ خَاصٌّ عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ سَجَدُوا لَهُ وَالْعَامُّ لَا يُعَارِضُ مَا قَابَلَهُ مِنْ الْخَاصِّ . ..
وَرَابِعُهَا : أَبُو يُوسُفَ وَإِخْوَتُهُ خَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَيُقَالُ : كَانَتْ تَحِيَّتَهُمْ ؛ فَكَيْفَ يُقَالُ : إنَّ السُّجُودَ حَرَامٌ مُطْلَقًا ؟ وَقَدْ كَانَتْ الْبَهَائِمُ تَسْجُدُ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْبَهَائِمُ لَا تَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ . فَكَيْفَ يُقَالُ يَلْزَمُ مِنْ السُّجُودِ لِشَيْءِ عِبَادَتُهُ ؟ وَقَدْ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . { وَلَوْ كُنْت آمِرًا أَحَدًا أَنْ يَسْجُدَ لِأَحَدِ لَأَمَرْت الْمَرْأَةَ أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِزَوْجِهَا } لِعِظَمِ حَقِّهِ عَلَيْهَا وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُلْ : لَوْ كُنْت آمِرًا أَحَدًا أَنْ يَعْبُدَ ..
أَمَّا الْخُضُوعُ وَالْقُنُوتُ بِالْقُلُوبِ وَالِاعْتِرَافُ بِالرُّبُوبِيَّ  ةِ وَالْعُبُودِيَّ  ةِ فَهَذَا لَا يَكُونُ عَلَى الْإِطْلَاقِ إلَّا لِلَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى وَحْدَهُ وَهُوَ فِي غَيْرِهِ مُمْتَنِعٌ بَاطِلٌ . وَأَمَّا السُّجُودُ فَشَرِيعَةٌ مِنْ الشَّرَائِعِ إذْ أَمَرَنَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَنْ نَسْجُدَ لَهُ وَلَوْ أَمَرَنَا أَنْ نَسْجُدَ لِأَحَدِ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ غَيْرِهِ لَسَجَدْنَا لِذَلِكَ الْغَيْرِ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ إذْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ نُعَظِّمَ مَنْ سَجَدْنَا لَهُ وَلَوْ لَمْ يَفْرِضْ عَلَيْنَا السُّجُودَ لَمْ يَجِبْ أَلْبَتَّةَ فِعْلُهُ فَسُجُودُ الْمَلَائِكَةِ لِآدَمَ عِبَادَةٌ لِلَّهِ وَطَاعَةٌ لَهُ وَقُرْبَةٌ يَتَقَرَّبُونَ بِهَا إلَيْهِ وَهُوَ لِآدَمَ تَشْرِيفٌ وَتَكْرِيمٌ وَتَعْظِيمٌ . وَسُجُودُ إخْوَةِ يُوسُفَ لَهُ تَحِيَّةٌ وَسَلَامٌ أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ يُوسُفَ لَوْ سَجَدَ لِأَبَوَيْهِ تَحِيَّةً لَمْ يُكْرَهْ لَهُ )).
*

----------


## ابن الرومية

> فقولك عن الممثل سجد للصنم ولم يقصد العبادة هو نفسه قولك سجد للصنم ولم يقصد الكفر


ألا ترى شيخنا ان هنا خلطا؟؟ ألا ترى ان القصد عند الأول ليس عدم قصد الكفر..بل عدم قصد الفعل نفسه المفضي للكفر- وهو العبادة-...اما عند الثاني فقصد الفعل و ان لم يقصد الكفر...فافترقا؟   فالأول لا يقصد الفعل و لا الكفر و الثاني قصد الفعل و لم يقصد الكفر...فالأول لم يقصد لا سجود العبادة -و في حالة الممثل و لا حتى سجود التحية  :Smile: - و لا قصد الكفر بينما الثاني قصد سجود العبادة و لم يقصد الكفر..فكفر الثاني دون الأول...بل يبدو انه لن يأثم حتى... *

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
عدم قصد الفعل تعني إحدى صورتين لا ثالث لهما : 
الأولى : أنه فعل مكرهاً. 
الثانية : أنه فعل مخطئاً. 
ولا صورة ثالثة يطلق عليها أنه لم يقصد الفعل.. 
وصاحبنا أقدم على فعله الذي هو السجود للصنم غير مكره ولا مخطيء فهو قاصد للفعل بيقين،وإنما يقصد من يعبر هنا بعدم قصد الفعل أي أنه لم يقصد أن يعبد الصنم = أنه لم يلاحظ في الفعل الذي قصد له وفعله عامداً غير مكره ولا مخطيء معنى عبادة الصنم المتضمن للفعل،وهذا في أبواب النواقض غير معتبر ولذلك كفر الذين قالوا إنما كنا نخوض ونلعب ،وكذلك من يستغيث بالبدوي لا يقصد فعل العبادة لغير الله،بل هم ينازعون في أن نداء الأموات عبادة،وقل مثل ذلك في سائر النواقض القولية والعملية من هذا الباب،ولا يرفع ذلك عنهم قصد الفعل ولا يرفع عنهم الكفر.. 
وإنما قد ينفع عدم ملاحظتهم لمعنى العبادة في باب آخر وهو أن يلاحظوا أن مثل فعلتهم تلك يبيحها لهم الشرع أو يستحبها لهم ولا يجعلها كمن قصد لعبادة الصنم وهذا قد ينفعهم في باب الإعذار بالتأويل. 
أما أنهم سجدوا للصنم عامدين غير مكرهين ولا مخطئين فهذا لا يمكن نفيه،والسجود للصنم نفسه عبادة كما أن الذبح للبدوي نفسه عبادة،لا يرفع عنهما تلك الصفة الشرعية أن الساجد يظن أن فعله ليس ملحقاً بصورة العبادة،وإن كان قد ينفعه ظنه في أبواب التأويل،فتأويله وظنه أنه يفعل فعلاً إيمانياً قد ينفعه وقصد الفعل الإيماني سيكون هو عذره وعدم قصده لعبادة غير الله سيحصل بطريق العرض وليس هو مناط العذر.. 
مثال : الذي قال بنفي الرؤية تنزيهاً لله عن الجهة والجسمية هل نفى الثابت لله قاصداً لفعل النفي؟ 
الجواب : نعم لأنه نفى الرؤية قاصداً فليس مكرهاً ولا مخطئاً .. 
طيب نحن متفقون أنه لم يقصد لنفي الثابت بمعى لم يلاحظ معنى أنه ينفي ثابتاً ، لكن عدم ملاحظته لا تمنع أنه نفى ثابتاً في نفس الأمر قاصداً للنفي وإنما تنفعه ملاحظته في باب الإعذار بالتأويل .. 
فعدم قصد المناط الكفري وملاحظته (عبادة غير الله) لا يسمى عدم قصد للفعل ،وقصد الفعل يثبت بعدم الإكراه وبعدم الخطأ،وعدم قصد المناط الكفري هو نفسه عدم قصد الكفر أي فعل الفعل مع عدم ملاحظة أثره أو عدم ملاحظة السبب المناط المتضمن في الفعل والمنتج للأثر،وإنما قد ينفعه عدم القصد إن كان يظن أن فعل هذا الفعل مما يبيحه الشرع أو أنه فعل إيماني فيعذر بهذا ويكون عدم قصد المناط الكفري حصل بطريق العرض وليس هو مناط الإعذار.. 
أما في نفس الأمر : فالنواقض القولية والعملية لا توجد في الخارج خالية من المناط الكفري وبالتالي كل من فعلها غير مكره ولا مخطيء فقد قصد الفعل وعدم ملاحظته للمناط الكفري في الفعل لا تسمى عدم قصد للفعل..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وهذا تلخيص لمسألة قصد الكفر للفائدة..



الواقع في الكفر له أربعة أحوال:



الحال الأول : ألا يقصد الفعل المكفر كأن يكون مكرهاً أو مخطئاً خطأ سبق اللسان فهذا معذور.
الحال الثاني : أن يكون قاصداً للفعل عالماً بحرمته وبكونه ليس من الدين قاصداً أن يكفر فهذا غير معذور.



وهذان الحالان لا إشكال في تصورهما.



الحال الثالث : أن يكون قاصداً للفعل عالماً بكونه ليس من الدين لكنه لا يعلم أنه كفر أو لا يقصد أن يكفر بفعله ،وهذا غير معذور والقول بإعذاره قول مبتدع محدث.



الحال الرابع : أن يكون قاصداً للفعل غير عالم بكونه ليس من الدين بل يظنه من الدين الذي أتى به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،وهذا يمكن أن يُعذر في الجملة..وينظر القاضي في حاله وفق قاعدة الإعذار وقانون التأويل ليحكم عليه بالحكم الدنيوي وعقوبة الكفر، أو يعذره..
والله عز وجل وحده هو الذي يعلم مدى اجتهاده وعدم تقصيره وصدقه في طلب الحق من جهة الوحي وبالتالي فهو وحده يعلم كفره الباطن من عدمه.

===

وتقريراً لبطلان الإعذار في الحالة الثالثة :

أصل هذا الباب أن الإعذار في هذا الدين هو لمن قصد الفعل لغاية طاعة الله والرسول ،أما من قصد ما يعلم كونه حراماً ولكنه لا يريد أن تترتب آثار هذا الفعل عليه فإن إرادته غير معتبرة،فتترتب المسببات على أسبابها ولا يحول بين ترتب المسبب على السبب مجرد إرادة الفاعل ألا يترتب المسبب على السبب..

فأصل الإعذار في دين الله هو لمن لم يتمكن من معرفة الدين ما هو ففعل ما يظنه ديناً ..

أما من فعل ما يعرف أنه ليس ديناً وأن الله يحرمه عليه فهذا لا يوجد دليل شرعي واحد يحول بينه وبين ترتب آثار فعله عليه والتي منها التكفير والعقوبة..

وهذا أصل مطرد في الشريعة أن كل من قصد تصرفاً معيناً ولكنه لم يُرد أن يترتب على هذا التصرف موجباته الشرعية أ إرادته تلك مهدرة وأن مجرد إرادته وقصده للتصرف يوجب أن تترتب على التصرف موجباته الشرعية ومثال ذلك صحة نكاح الهازل ولو أنه لا يريد ترتب موجبات الفعل الذي فعله وإنما قصد الهزل.والهازل ونحوه لم يوجد منهم قصد يخالف موجب العقد وإنما الذي وقع هو أنه لم يوجد منهم القصد إلى تحقق موجب العقد .

وكما أنه لا خلاف بين الصدر الأول في صحة نكاح الهازل فلا خلاف في عدم صحة من نطق بكلمة النكاح أو الطلاق نائماً أو مخطئاً خطأ سبق اللسان ولا فرق بين المسألتين إلا ما أوضحناه وهو التفريق بين من لم يقصد الفعل أصلا وبين من قصده ولكن لم يرد ولم يقصد أن تترتب موجباته عليه.

وهو ما لخصه شيخ الإسلام بقوله : ((فَإِنَّ الْهَازِلَ قَصَدَ قَطْعَ مُوجَبِ السَّبَبِ عَنْ السَّبَبِ وَهَذَا غَيْرُ مُمْكِنٍ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ قَصْدٌ لِإِبْطَالِ حُكْمِ الشَّارِعِ فَيَصِحُّ النِّكَاحُ وَلَا يَقْدَحُ هَذَا الْقَصْدُ فِي مَقْصُودِ النِّكَاحِ إذَا لَمْ يَتَرَتَّبْ عَلَيْهِ حُكْمٌ)).

ثم يقول الشيخ : ((وَمِمَّا يُقَارِبُ هَذَا أَنَّ كَلِمَتَيْ الْكُفْرِ وَالْإِيمَانِ إذَا قَصَدَ الْإِنْسَانُ بِهِمَا غَيْرَ حَقِيقَتِهِمَا صَحَّ كُفْرُهُ وَلَمْ يَصِحَّ إيمَانُهُ . فَإِنَّ الْمُنَافِقَ قَصَدَ بِالْإِيمَانِ مَصَالِحَ دُنْيَاهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَقِيقَةٍ لِمَقْصُودِ الْكَلِمَةِ فَلَمْ يَصِحَّ إيمَانُهُ , وَالرَّجُلُ لَوْ تَكَلَّمَ بِكَلِمَةِ الْكُفْرِ لِمَصَالِحِ دُنْيَاهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَقِيقَةِ اعْتِقَادٍ صَحَّ كُفْرُهُ بَاطِنًا وَظَاهِرًا ; وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ مَأْمُورٌ بِأَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِكَلِمَةِ الْإِيمَانِ مُعْتَقِدًا لِحَقِيقَتِهَا , وَأَنْ لَا يَتَكَلَّمَ بِكَلِمَةِ الْكُفْرِ أَوْ الْكَذِبِ جَادًّا وَلَا هَازِلًا , فَإِذَا تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكُفْرِ أَوْ الْكَذِبِ جَادًّا , أَوْ هَازِلًا كَانَ كَافِرًا , أَوْ كَاذِبًا حَقِيقَةً ; لِأَنَّ الْهَزْلَ بِهَذَا الْكَلِمَاتِ غَيْرُ مُبَاحٍ , فَيَكُونُ وَصْفُ الْهَزْلِ مُهْدَرًا فِي نَظَرِ الشَّرْعِ ; لِأَنَّهُ مُحَرَّمٌ فَتَبْقَى الْكَلِمَةُ مُوجِبَةً لِمُقْتَضَاهَا . وَنَظِيرُ هَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَاهُ أَنَّ قَصْدَ اللَّفْظِ بِالْعُقُودِ مُعْتَبَرٌ عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ , بِحَيْثُ لَوْ جَرَى اللَّفْظُ فِي حَالِ نَوْمٍ , أَوْ جُنُونٍ , أَوْ سَبْقِ اللِّسَانِ بِغَيْرِ مَا أَرَادَهُ الْقَلْبُ لَمْ يَتَرَتَّبْ عَلَيْهِ حُكْمٌ فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ , ثُمَّ إنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ صَحَّحُوا عُقُودَ السَّكْرَانِ مَعَعَدَمِ قَصْدِهِ اللَّفْظَ قَالُوا : لِأَنَّهُ لَمَّا كَانَ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يُزِيلَ عَقْلَهُ كَانَ فِي حُكْمِ مَنْ بَقِيَ عَقْلُهُ . وَمِمَّا يُوَضِّحُ هَذَا : أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ الْهَازِلِ وَالْمُخَادِعِ لَمَّا أَخْرَجَا الْعَقْدَ عَنْ حَقِيقَتِهِ . فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَقْصُودُهُمَا مِنْهُ مَقْصُودَ الشَّارِعِ عُوقِبَا بِنَقِيضِ قَصْدِهِمَا . وَمَقْصُودُ الْهَازِلِ نَفْيُ ثُبُوتِ الْمِلْكِ لِنَفْسِهِ فَيَثْبُتُ . وَمَقْصُودُ الْمُحَلِّلِ ثُبُوتُ الْحِلِّ لِلْمُطَلِّقِ , وَثُبُوتُ الْحِلِّ لَهُ لِيَكُونَ وَسِيلَةً فَلَا يَثْبُتُ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ . وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ مِنْ الْفُقَهَاءِ مَنْ قَالَ بِعَكْسِ السُّنَّةِ فِي هَاتَيْنِ الْمَسْأَلَتَيْ  نِ فَصَحَّحَ نِكَاحَ الْمُحَلِّلِ دُونَ نِكَاحِ الْهَازِلِ , نَظَرًا إلَى أَنَّ الْهَازِلَ لَمْ يَقْصِدْ مُوجَبَ الْعَقْدِ , فَصَارَ كَلَامُهُ لَغْوًا وَالْمُحَلِّلُ قَصَدَ مُوجَبَهُ لِيَتَوَصَّلَ بِهِ إلَى غَرَضٍ آخَرَ . وَهَذَا مُخَيَّلٌ فِي بَادِئِ الرَّأْيِ , لَكِنْ يَصُدُّ عَنْ اعْتِبَارِهِ مُخَالَفَتُهُ لِلسُّنَّةِ , وَبَعْدَ إمْعَانِ النَّظَرِ يَتَبَيَّنُ فَسَادُهُ نَظَرًا كَمَا تَبَيَّنَ أَثَرًا , فَإِنَّ التَّكَلُّمَ بِالْعَقْدِ مَعَ عَدَمِ قَصْدِهِ مُحَرَّمٌ , فَإِذَا لَمْ يَتَرَتَّبْ عَلَيْهِ الْحُكْمُ فَقَدْ أُعِينَ عَلَى التَّحْرِيمِ الْمُحَرَّمِ , فَيَجِبُ أَنْ يَتَرَتَّبَ عَلَيْهِ إفْسَادٌ لِهَذَا الْهَزْلِ الْمُحَرَّمِ وَإِبْطَالُ اللَّعِبِ يَجْعَلُ الْهَزْلَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ جِدًّا , كَمَا جُعِلَ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ فِي الِاسْتِهْزَاءِ بِاَللَّهِ وَبِآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ , وَقَصْدُ الْمُحَلِّلِ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ لَيْسَ بِقَصْدِ الشَّارِعِ , فَإِنَّهُ إنَّمَا قَصَدَ الرَّدَّ إلَى الْأَوَّلِ , وَهَذَا لَمْ يَقْصِدْهُالشَّ  ارِعُ , فَقَدْ قَصَدَ مَا لَمْ يَقْصِدْهُ الشَّارِعُ , وَلَمْ يَقْصِدْ مَا قَصَدَهُ , فَيَجِبُ إبْطَالُ قَصْدِهِ بِإِبْطَالِ وَسِيلَتِهِ , وَاَللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ أَعْلَمُ)).

قلت : فهذا هو تأصيل فقه هذا الباب..

أما تأصيل كون القول المخالف بدعة محدثة فهو في النقاط التالية :

*1-* *النص الثابت في هذا الباب هو قول الله تعالى : ((وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ ، لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ إِنْ نَعْفُ عَنْ طَائِفَةٍ مِنْكُمْ نُعَذِّبْ طَائِفَةً بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ}.*
*وسواء قيل إنهم كانوا منافقين أم لا(وهو الصواب)،فإن الآية أناطت كفرهم الظاهر هاهنا بفعل كفري وهو الاستهزاء ،وهم دفعوا هذا الحكم بأنهم أرادوا اللعب وبين أنهم لم يريدوا الكفر ؛لأنهم إما غير منافقين فلايريدون الكفر،وإما منافقون فلا يريدون إظهار الكفر،فلما ثبت لهم الكفر رغم كونهم لم يريدوا حصوله = دل ذلك على إهدار اشتراط قصد الكفر لحصول التكفير بالفعل المكفر،وعلى العكس من ذلك كان اشتراط قصد الفعل المكفر ثابتاً بآية الإكراه وحديث الخطأ ،وكل ذلك بين جداً في الدلالة على هذا الأصل في دين الله عز وجل.*
*قال الشيخ : ((فَصَدَرَ مِنْهُمْ قَوْلٌ وَفِعْلٌ قَالَ تَعَالَى : (( وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ } فَاعْتَرَفُوا وَاعْتَذَرُوا ؛ وَلِهَذَا قِيلَ : (( لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إيمَانِكُمْ إنْ نَعْفُ عَنْ طَائِفَةٍ مِنْكُمْ نُعَذِّبْ طَائِفَةً بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ } فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا عِنْدَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَدْ أَتَوْا كُفْرًا بَلْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ بِكُفْرِ فَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ الِاسْتِهْزَاءَ بِاَللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُفْرٌ يَكْفُرُ بِهِ صَاحِبُهُ بَعْدَ إيمَانِهِ فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ إيمَانٌ ضَعِيفٌ فَفَعَلُوا هَذَا الْمُحَرَّمَ الَّذِي عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ مُحَرَّمٌ وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَظُنُّوهُ كُفْرًا وَكَانَ كُفْرًا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْتَقِدُوا جَوَازَهُ)).*

*2-* *ويعضد ذلك قول الله : ((ولكن من شرح بالكفر صدراً)) فإن هذا لو كان عذراً ثابتاً في حق كل من نطق أو فعل الكفر أنه لا يكفر مالم يقصد الكفر ويشرح به صدراً = لما احتاج ذلك لاستثناء المكره .*
*يقول الشيخ : ((قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ** إلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } وَهَذِهِ الْآيَةُ مِمَّا يَدُلُّ عَلَى فَسَادِ قَوْلِ جَهْمٍ وَمَنْ اتَّبَعَهُ فَإِنَّهُ جَعَلَ كُلَّ مَنْ تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكُفْرِ مِنْ أَهْلِ وَعِيدِ الْكُفَّارِ إلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْإِيمَانِ . فَإِنْ قِيلَ : فَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى : ** وَلَكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا } قِيلَ : وَهَذَا مُوَافِقٌ لِأَوَّلِهَا فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ كَفَرَ مِنْ غَيْرِ إكْرَاهٍ فَقَدْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا وَإِلَّا نَاقَضَ أَوَّلُ الْآيَةِ آخِرَهَا وَلَوْ كَانَ الْمُرَادُ بِمَنْ كَفَرَ هُوَ الشَّارِحُ صَدْرَهُ وَذَلِكَ يَكُونُ بِلَا إكْرَاهٍ لَمْ يُسْتَثْنَ الْمُكْرَهُ فَقَطْ بَلْ كَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُسْتَثْنَى الْمُكْرَهُ وَغَيْرُ الْمُكْرَهِ إذَا لَمْ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ وَإِذَا تَكَلَّمَ بِكَلِمَةِ الْكُفْرِ طَوْعًا فَقَدْ شَرَحَ بِهَا صَدْرًا وَهِيَ كُفْرٌ وَقَدْ دَلَّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى(( يَحْذَرُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ قُلِ اسْتَهْزِئُوا إنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَا تَحْذَرُونَ } ** وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ } (( لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إيمَانِكُمْ إنْ نَعْفُ عَنْ طَائِفَةٍ مِنْكُمْ نُعَذِّبْ طَائِفَةً بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ } . فَقَدْ أَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إيمَانِهِمْ مَعَ قَوْلِهِمْ : إنَّا تَكَلَّمْنَا بِالْكُفْرِ مِنْ غَيْرِ اعْتِقَادٍ لَهُ بَلْ كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ وَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ الِاسْتِهْزَاءَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ كُفْرٌ وَلَا يَكُونُ هَذَا إلَّا مِمَّنْ شَرَحَ صَدْرَهُ بِهَذَا الْكَلَامِ وَلَوْ كَانَ الْإِيمَانُ فِي قَلْبِهِ مَنَعَهُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَذَا الْكَلَامِ )).*
*3-**ثبت عن السلف تكفير جملة من الأنواع والأعيان ومن المعلوم أن أكثر الأعيان المكفرين لم يقصد واحد منهم أن يكفر بقوله الذي قال ومع ذلك لم يثبت أن واحداً من السلف أناط الحكم بالتكفير على هل قصد الكفر أم لا ،بل الحكم مناط عندهم كما هو ظاهر في تصرفاتهم بمدى علم هذا المعين بالدين الحق وكان هذا هو مناط إقامة الحجة مما يُظهر أن مدار حكم التكفير إنما هو على تحرير مدى علم المعين بالدين الحق وزوال الشبهة التي تجعله يظن الكفر حقاً ،أما إذا علم هذا المعين كون قوله ليس من الدين بل هو من المحرمات فلم يرفعوا عنه حكم التكفير لمجرد كونه لا يقصد الكفر بهذا المحرم،ويوضحه ما بعده.*
*4-* *سواء قلنا بإجماع الصحابة على كفر تارك الصلاة أم خلافهم فإن القدر الثابت هو أنه لم يكن من المقالات القائمة بين السلف : هل يمتنع تكفير تارك الصلاة لأنه مجرد متكاسل ولا يقصد الكفر،فهذا باب لم يطرقوه قط ولا أصل له في نظرهم،فنحن الآن متفقون على أن من السلف من كفر تارك الصلاة تكاسلاً،ومتفقون على أن التارك تكاسلاً لم يقصد الكفر،ومع ذلك فلا الذين كفروه اعتبروا كونه لم يقصد الكفر،ولا الذين لم يكفروه حاجوا مخالفيهم بأنه لم يقصد الكفر.وهذا بين جداً في كون هذا الباب باب محدث مبتدع لم يعرفه الصدر الأول.*
*5-* ويتمم إيضاح ذلك : أنه لو كان مناط إيقاع التكفير هو قصد الكفر من عدمه لما تكلم السلف في أبواب إقامة الحجة والإعذار بالجهل والتأويل ونحوها ؛لأن عدم قصد الكفر سيكون كافياً لمنع التكفير ولا يقصد الكفر أحد إلا ما شاء الله ،فما الحاجة لأبواب الإعذار كلها إذاً.

ومن كلام الشيخ في نقضه قوله : ((وَلَوْ كَانَ الْكُفْرُ لَا يَكُونُ إلَّا بِتَكْذِيبِ الْقَلْبِ وَجَهْلِهِ لَمْ يَسْتَثْنِ مِنْهُ الْمُكْرَهَ ؛ لِأَنَّ الْإِكْرَاهَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ مُمْتَنِعٌ فَعُلِمَ أَنَّ التَّكَلُّمَ بِالْكُفْرِ كُفْرٌ لَا فِي حَالِ الْإِكْرَاهِ . وقَوْله تَعَالَى ** وَلَكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا } أَيْ : لِاسْتِحْبَابِه  ِ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ** يُصْبِحُ الرَّجُلُ مُؤْمِنًا وَيُمْسِي كَافِرًا وَيُمْسِي مُؤْمِنًا وَيُصْبِحُ كَافِرًا يَبِيعُ دِينَهُ بِعَرَضِ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا } وَالْآيَةُ نَزَلَتْ فِي عَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ وَبِلَالِ بْنِ رَبَاحٍ وَأَمْثَالِهِمَ  ا مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَا  لْمُسْتَضْعَفِي  نَ لَمَّا أَكْرَهَهُمْ الْمُشْرِكُونَ عَلَى سَبِّ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِ الْكُفْرِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَجَابَ بِلِسَانِهِ كَعَمَّارِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ صَبَرَ عَلَى الْمِحْنَةِ كَبِلَالِ وَلَمْ يُكْرَهْ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى خِلَافِ مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ بَلْ أُكْرِهُوا عَلَى التَّكَلُّمِ فَمَنْ تَكَلَّمَ بِدُونِ الْإِكْرَاهِ لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ إلَّا وَصَدْرُهُ مُنْشَرِحٌ بِهِ)) .

وقوله : ((فصار كل من تكلم بالكفر كافرا إلا من أكره فقال بلسانه كلمة الكفر وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان وقال تعالى في حق المستهزئين: {لا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ} فبين أنهم كفار بالقول مع أنهم لم يعتقدوا صحته وهذا باب واسع والفقه فيه ما تقدم من أن التصديق بالقلب يمنع إرادة التكلم وإرادة فعل فيه استهانة واستخفاف كما أنه يوجب المحبة والتعظيم واقتضاؤه وجود هذا وعدم هذا أمر جرت به سنة الله في مخلوقاته كاقتضاء إدراك الموافق للذة وإدراك المخالف للألم فإذا عدم المعلول كان مستلزما لعدم العلة وإذا وجد الضد كان مستلزما لعدم الضد الآخر فالكلام والفعل المتضمن للاستخفاف والاستهانة مستلزم لعدم التصديق النافع ولعدم الانقياد والاستسلام فلذلك كان كفرا.))

وقوله : ((ثم إن هذا الرجل لم يذكر في الحديث أنه قصد الطعن والإزراء وإنما قصد تحصيل شهوته بالكذب عليه وهذا شأن كل من تعمد الكذب عليه فإنه إنما يقصد تحصيل غرض له إن لم يقصد الاستهزاء به والأغراض في الغالب إما مال أو شرف كما أن المسيء إنما يقصد إذا لم يقصد مجرد الإضلال إما الرياسة بنفاذ الأمر وحصول التعظيم أو تحصيل الشهوات الظاهرة وبالجملة فمن قال أو فعلما هو كفر كفر بذلك وإن لم يقصد أن يكون كافرا إذ لا يقصد الكفر أحد إلا ما شاء الله)).



فالدين فرق بين بابين :

من قصد الفعل يظن الفعل ديناً أتى به الوحي فهذا يعذر في الجملة ولا تترتب على فعله آثاره كمن شرب الخمر يظنه ماء قراحاً..فهذا لا يقام عليه الحد..

ومن قصد الفعل يعلم أنه ليس الدين وأنه حرام فهذا لا يعذر وتترتب على فعله آثاره كمن شرب الخمر ولم يُرد أن يقام عليه الحد..فلا عبرة بإرادته ويقام عليه الحد..

وبعض الباحثين حاول التسوية بين الإعذار بالتأويل والإعذار بعدم قصد الكفر أو عدم قصد مناط التكفير فيقال :


بلا شك مانع التأويل قال به السلف..


ومانع التأويل متضمن لعدم قصد الكفر ولذا ذكرته أنا في أقسام قصد الكفر وهو النوع الرابع..

وهو من لم يقصد الكفر لأنه قصد الإيمان..

ولكن قصد الكفر هنا هو لازم نتج عن المانع الحقيقي وليس هو المانع ؛فمانع التأويل هو في لبه إعذار بقصد الإيمان وإرادة الحق وعدم قصد الكفر إنما نتج ولزم عن قصد الإيمان..

أما الصورة محل النزاع فقد قصد صاحبها العصيان ولكن لم يقصد ترتب أثر العصيان عليه..

فالوصف المؤثر في مانع التأويل ليس هو عدم قصد الكفر ؛لأن عدم قصد الكفر يقع من المتأول ومن غير المتأول ..

وإنما الوصف المؤثر في الإعذار بالتأويل هو ما يتضمنه معنى التأويل نفسه وهو إرادة الحق من جهة الله والرسول وقصد فعل الإيمان وظن الفعل المكفر من الدين الذي أتى به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم..

ولو عدنا للمثال المذكور :

رجل شرب الخمر يظنها ماء قراحاً بدلالة العبوة المعبأ فيها فهذا لم يرد أن يحد..

ورجل شرب الخمر وهو يعلم أنها خمر محرمة ولكنه شربها على سبيل الهذر ولم يرد أن يقام عليه الحد..

كلاهما لا يريد أن يقام عليه الحد لشربه الخمر..

ولكن عدم الإرادة هذا وإن إشتركا فيه إلا أنه ليس وصفاً مؤثراً في الإعذار ،وإنما يعذر الأول ولا يعذر الثاني..

ولو طلبت الوجه الذي منه أُعذر الأول ولم يعذر الثاني لوجدت أن الأول متأول أن ما سيشربه ليس محرماً بل هو مما أباحه الوحي..

أما الثاني فيعلم أن ما سيشربه حرمه الوحي ولكن غاية ما معه أنه لم يرد أن يصاب بحد..

ولذا وعلى الرغم من كون العذر بالتأويل مجمع عليه بين السلف إلا أن أحداً منهم لم يدخل تحته العذر بعدم قصد الكفر مع العلم بالحرمة وإلا لما تصور أن يقول واحد منهم قط بكفر تارك واحد من المباني الأربعة تكاسلاً..

----------


## ابن الرومية

> عدم قصد الفعل تعني إحدى صورتين لا ثالث لهما :
> 
> الأولى : أنه فعل مكرهاً.
> 
> الثانية : أنه فعل مخطئاً.
> 
> ولا صورة ثالثة يطلق عليها أنه لم يقصد الفعل..


أخشى أن الخلط أتى من هنا سيدي بارك الله فيكم..فالخلط لا بد حاصل في التأصيل لأنه ظاهر في النتائج كما بينه الأخ النعيمي..
يبينه التالي: ان المقصود بالفعل عندك هو نفس السجود...فالممثل لم يقصد نفس فعل السجود..و انما قصد حكاية فعل السجود..و فرق بين ان يقصد الممثل فعلا هو فعل السجود...و بين ان يقصد فعلا هو فعل حكاية السجود
يبينه التالي : ان الأصول التي ذكرتها تشمل الأقوال و الأفعال بلا فرق..فالأحكام تسري على الظواهر سواء ما كان منها فعلا او قولا....فالحاكي للكفر قولا كالحاكي له فعلا..و الممثل في أحواله جميعا لا يخرج عن حكاية الكفر قولا او فعلا...فان استغاث و هو يمثل فهو يحكي قولا..و ان سجد و هو يمثل فهو يحكي فعلا...فقصده حكاية الفعل و القول لا نفس القول و الفعل...

فكما انه في كلامه بحكاية الاستغاثة  لم يكفرمع انه ليس بمكره و لا مخطئ ...فكذلك فعله بحكاية السجود لم يكفر مع انه ليس بمكره و لا مخطئ...أماالمستغ  ثين فلا احد منهم يقول بأنه بقصد حكاية الفعل لا الفعل نفسه..او حكاية القول لا القول نفسه ..و هذا هو الفرق بين الصورتين الذي عليه عول الشيخ الألباني..وهو في نظري مصيب جدا.

----------


## عبد الله آل سيف

فهمت من كلامك أن ابن تيمية يجيز الطرق البدعية في الدعوة ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك أخي ابن الرومية.. 
ما تفضلتَ به خطأ لا شك فيه،وهو تسوية بين مفترقين.. 
وهما : الحكاية والمحاكاة 
فحاكي الكفر هو من يقول : قال فلان أو فعل فلان أو قالت جماعة أو فعلت جماعة : كذا وكذا.. 
أما الممثل : فتسميته حاكياً للكفر تسمية خاطئة بل هو ممارس له قائم به قاصد له؛فالحكاية في التمثيل تكون بغير واسطة، وإنما تكون بالتلبس بنفس الذي فعله المحاكى ،ولذلك كان الصواب أنه من أبواب الهزل والقيام بالأفعال والأقوال من غير إرادة لأثرها ومقصودها ،وحكم ذلك في الشرع سبق بيانه،وليس هو من باب حكاية الأقوال والأفعال.. 
ففرق بين الحكاية وبين المحاكاة،ولذلك لو لم يقل الحاكي قال فلان كذا،وإنما نطق بالقول الكفري من غير ذكر حكايته كان ذلك ناقضاً لإيمانه ،كالممثل الذي يمثل دور أبي جهل فيسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.. 
ولذلك لو قام نصراني فأذن،ثم زعم أنه كان يقلد المؤذن ولا يقصد أن يسلم = لما قبل منه ولقتل ردة إن لم يثبت على إسلامه(وقد حدثت هذه الواقعة بالفعل لأحد الممثلين النصارى وكان سيثبت على دينه لولا مفت جاهل) 
وقولك : أن الممثل لم يقصد السجود مكابرة للواقع والعربية،وإنما مرادك كما بينت لك من قبل أنه لم يقصد مقصود الساجد المُحاكى من السجود،وقد بينتُ لك من قبل أن إرادة الأثر والغاية من الفعل ليست شرطاً في التكفير بالنواقض وإنما شرط التكفير بالنواقض أن يفعل الفعل الناقض من غير إكراه ولا خطأ.. 
فالحكاية من باب النقل المسند لقائله،أما المحاكاة فهي من باب الهزل وعدم إرادة غاية الفعل وأثره وإنما هي فعل للفعل وقصد له لكن إرادة لمقصود آخر وغاية أخرى وهي المحاكاة عدم قصد الكفر ليس عذراً وإنما الشرط هو القصد للفعل وهذا القصد للفعل ثابت في المحاكاة واقعاً وصورة وعربية وبالتالي فهو ثابت من جهة الصفات والمناطات الشرعية.. 
يوضحه :  
أن من طلق امرأته هزلاً فإنه يصح أن يقال على مفهومك : إنه لا يقصد الفعل ؛أي ِإنه لا يقصد أن تطلق امرأته ،ومع ذلك فعدم قصده هذا ليس معتبراً وإنما المعتبر هو قصده للفعل الذي يسمى قصداً للفعل في الشرع وهو ما ينافي الإكراه والخطأ،أما المذكور فليس عدم قصد للفعل وإنما هو عدم قصد لترتب آثار الفعل عليه وهذا ليس معتبراً؛لأن الأحكام الوضعية وترتب المسببات الشرعية على أسبابها هو قضاء الله وحكمه ما دام قد صدر الفعل من مكلف صحيح التكليف فعدم إرادة المكلف لحصول المسببات التي رتبها الشرع على أسبابها = ليس معتبراً.. 
يوضحه 
أن هذا الممثل لو حاكى من يشرب الخمر فشرب خمراً هل يحد؟ 
إن قلت لا يحد؛لأنه يمثل ويحكي فعل شارب الخمر والحاكي ليس عليه إثم = أتيتَ بما لا يقول به فقيه. 
وإن قلت يحد؛إذ قد شرب خمراً، ولم تجعل التمثيل مانعاً من الحد = أبطلت أصلك وقيل لك هو إنما يحاكي من يشرب الخمر ويحكي فعله. 
فإن قلت :لكن هذا شرب الخمر بالفعل فتضمنت محاكاته مناط الحد= قلنا : وكذلك صاحبنا سجد للصنم بالفعل فتضمنت محاكاته مناط الكفر. 
وأنت ترى الآن أنه لا يستوي من قال فلان يشرب الخمر (وهو الحاكي ولا شيء عليه) 
ومن شرب ماء موهماً أنه يشرب الخمر ؛ليمثل دور من يشرب الخمر (وهو المُعَرِض بفعله فيأثم إن كان لغير مصلحة وفي مسألتنا مثله من سجد لله بحضرة صنم وأوهم أنه يسجد للصنم) 
ومن شرب خمراً ليمثل لنا دور من يشرب الخمر(وهو من سجد للصنم ليمثل دور من يسجد للصنم وهذا كفر أكبر). 
وهذا التقسيم واضح جداً لا يخفى وجهه وصوابه على منصف مثلك إن شاء الله..

----------


## أبو حاتم الرازي

الأخ الفاضل أبو فهر قرأت كلامك فلم أجد فرق بينه وبين كلام الأخ الفاضل عبدالعزيز الريس كما هو حال بعض الإخوة المداخلين وأنقل هنا كلامه لأجد الفرق بينكما فتتم الفائدة 

خامساً / أن من المهمات والضروريات التفريق بين الأعمال الظاهرة التي لا تحتمل إلا الكفر الأكبر (تضاد الإيمان من كل وجه ) كقتل النبي وإهانة المصحف ونحو ذلك ، والأعمال التي تحتمل الكفر وغيره (لا تضاد الإيمان من كل وجه ) .
فإن النوع الأول يكفر صاحبه مطلقاً إذا توافرت في حقه الشروط وانتفت الموانع .
أما النوع الثاني فلا يكفر إلا بعد سؤاله واستبانة حاله فإن كان مريداً الاحتمال الكفريّ فهو كافر وإن لم يكن مريداً الاحتمال الكفريّ فليس كافراً، وقد درج العلماء على هذه القاعدة قولاً وفعلاً . 
قال الشافعي : في هذا الحديث - حديث حاطب بن أبي بلتعة لما كاتب قومه في مكة يخبر بقدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم -مع ما وضحنا لك طرح الحكم باستعمال الظنون لأنّه لما كان الكتاب يحتمل أن يكون ما قال حاطب كما قال من أنّه لم يفعله شاكاً في الإسلام وأنّه فعله ليمنع أهله ، ويحتمل أن يكون زلّة لا رغبة عن الإسلام ،واحتمل المعنى الأقبح ،كان القول قوله فيما احتمل فعله ، وحكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن لم يقتله  ا.هـ[1]
فهنا الشافعي يقرر أنّ الكفر لا يكون في الأعمال المحتملة (لا تضاد الإيمان من كل وجه ) إلا بعد  الاستفصال . 
قال الإمام ابن تيمية : فإن التكفير لا يكون بأمر محتمل ا.هـ[2]
وقال : وكذلك تكذيب الرسول بالقلب وبغضه وحسده والاستكبار عن متابعته أعظم إثماً من أعمال ظاهرة خالية عن هذا كالقتل والزنا والشرب والسرقة ، وما كان كفراً من الأعمال الظاهرة كالسجود للأوثان وسب الرسول ونحو ذلك ، فإنما ذلك لكونه مستلزماً لكفر الباطن ،وإلا فلو قدّر أنّه سجد قدام وثن ، ولم يقصد بقلبه السجود له ، بل قصد السجود لله بقلبه لم يكن ذلك كفراً ا.هـ[3] . 
وقال ابن القيم : أما كفر العمل ، فينقسم إلى ما يضاد الإيمان وإلى ما لا يضاده ا.هـ[4]
قال ابن رجب: وكذلك ألفاظ الكفر المحتملة تصير بالنية كفراً ا.هـ[5] فمعنى هذا أنّه لا يكفر مطلقاً إلا إذا أراد الاحتمال الكفري وهذا لا إشكال فيه . 
قال الإمام محمد ناصر الدين الألباني : ومن الأعمال أعمال قد يكفر بها صاحبها كفراً اعتقادياً ، لأنها تدل على كفره دلالة قطعيةً يقينية بحيث يكون فعله هذا منه مقام إعرابه بلسانه عن كفره ، كمثل من يدوس المصحف ، مع علمه به ، وقصده له ا.هـ[6]

وقد عمل بالإستفصال في المكفرات العملية المحتملة جمع من أهل العلم منهم :
1- الإمام أحمد بن حنبل . قال ابن القيم: فائدة : في الفنون ، سئل أحمد بن حنبل عن رجل سمع مؤذناً يقول : أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله . فقال:كذبت ، هل يكفر ؟ فقال :لا ،لا يكفر لجواز أن يكون قصده تكذيب القائل فيما قال ، لا في أصل الكلمة فكأنه قال : أنت لا تشهد هذه الشهادة كقوله ) والله يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون (ا.هـ[7] . 
2- ابن قدامة المقدسي .  في كتابه المغني[8] لم يكفر الممتنعين عن دفع الزكاة في عهد الصحابة لاحتمال أن يكون بخلاً لا إنكاراً لوجوبها .
3- اللجنة العلمية للإفتاء بالسعودية برئاسة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز . قالت في إحدى الفتاوى : ولا يجوز الطواف بالقبور بل هو مختص بالكعبة المشرفة ، ومن طاف بها يقصد بذلك التقرب إلى أهلها كان ذلك شركاً أكبر وإن قصد بذلك التقرب إلى الله فهو بدعة منكرة فإن القبور لا يطاف حولها ولا يصلى عندها ولو قصد وجه الله ا.هـ[9] . 
4- الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم .قال :  وأما الذبح الذي يوجد أثره في داخل الحجرتين فلا يخلو من أمرين : أحدهما :أن يكون لله . والثاني : أن يكون لصاحب القبر . فإن كان لله فهو معصية ولا يجوز لأنه وسيلة إلى الذبح لصاحب القبر والوسائل لها حكم الغايات في المنع ، وأما إذا كان لصاحب القبر فهو شرك أكبر  ا.هـ[10]
وقال لما سئل عن رجل سب دين رجل: لم يظهر لنا ما يوجب على سعدٍ إقامةَ الحد ؛ إذ إنه لم يصرح بسب الإسلام ، وإنما سب دين ذلك الرجل ، وهذا يحتمل أنه أراد أن تدين الرجل رديء ، والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات ، وبهذا تكون إحالة المذكور إلى قاضي المستعجلة لتقرير التعزير اللازم عليه وجيهاً ،أما سجنه فإنه يكتفى بما مضى له في السجن .والله يحفظكم ا.هـ[11] . 
5- الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني . قال في حكم الذبح عند القبر : وهذا إذا كان الذبح هناك لله تعالى ( أي مذموم وبدعة )، وأما إذا كان لصاحب القبر كما يفعله بعض الجهال فهو شرك صريح وأكله حرام وفسق ا.هـ[12] .
6 - الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين . قال في حكم المستهزئين بالملتزمين : ثم إن كانوا يستهزئون بهم من أجل ما هم عليه من الشرع فإن استهزاءهم بهم استهزاء بالشريعة والاستهزاء بالشريعة كفر ، أما إذا كانوا يستهزئون بهم يعنون أشخاصهم وزيهم ، بقطع النظر عما هم عليه من اتباع للسنة ، فإنهم لا يكفرون بذلك ، لأن الإنسان قد يستهزئ بالشخص نفسه، بقطع النظر عن عمله وفعله ، لكنه على خطر عظيم ا.هـ[13] .   
فإن قيل : قد بان أن الأعمال غير المحتملة ( تضاد الإيمان من كل وجه ) يكفر المتلبس بها مطلقاً إذا توافرت في حقه الشروط وانتفت عنه الموانع وأن الأعمال المحتملة ( لا تضاد الإيمان من كل وجه ) لا يكفر المتلبس بها إلا إذا أراد الاحتمال الكفري وتوافرت في حقه الشروط وانتفت عنه الموانع . لكن ما الضابط في التفريق بين الأعمال المحتملة وغير المحتملة ؟ 
فالجواب أن الضابط في ذلك الشرع المطهر ، فما كفر به الشرع مطلقاً من غير استفصال كفر به ولم يكن محتملاً ، وما استفصل فيه الشرع صار محتملاً. فمما كفر به الشرع من غير استفصال الاستهزاء بالدين كما قال تعالى ))لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ  )(التوبة: من الآية65)(فالسب وقتل النبي وإهانة المصحف من باب أولى إذ هي أعظم من الاستهزاء فمن ثم لا يستفصل فيها . 
ومما استفصل فيه الشرع ولم يكفر به بمجرد فعله ، فعل حاطب بن أبي بلتعة إذ قال رسول الله : (يا حاطب ما هذا) ؟ قال لا تعجل علي ، إني كنت امرءاً ملصقاً في قريش ولم أكن من أنفسهم ، وكان من معك من المهاجرين لهم قرابات يحمون أهليهم بمكة ، فأحببت إذ فاتني ذلك من النسب فيهم أن أتخذ فيهم يداً يحمون بها قرابتي ، وما فعلت ذلك كفراً ولا ارتداداً عن ديني ، ولا رضاً بالكفر بعد الإسلام ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( إنه صدقكم )) رواه الجماعة إلا ابن ماجه . فلما كان فعل حاطب محتملاً لم يكفره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم مباشرة ، بل سأله :(يا حاطب ما هذا ؟ ).


[1] كتاب الأم (4/250) .

[2] الصارم المسلول (3/963 ) .

[3] مجموع الفتاوى (14 /120) .

[4] كتاب الصلاة ص55 .

[5] فتح الباري (1/114) .

[6] حاشية التحذير من فتنة التكفير ص72 .

[7] البدائع (4/42 ) .

[8] (4/9) .

[9] رقم (9879 ) .

[10] الفتاوى (1/131 ) ، وبنحو هذا التفصيل قال في الصلاة عند القبور (1/132 ) .

[11] الفتاوى (12/186) .

[12] أحكام الجنائز ص203 في الحاشية .

[13] المجموع الثمين ( 1/ 65 ) .

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن البجيدي

شيخنا أبا فهر

بارك الله فيك

كلام منضبظ ومؤصل

لا عدمنا فوائدك

----------


## القضاعي

أما كلام الشيخ الألباني عن الممثلين , فظاهر أن الشيخ رحمه الله إنما يدرء عنهم الحكم بالكفر لموانع منها الجهل والتأويل .
والشيخ الألباني رحمه الله إنما أوتي فى هذا الباب من اسرافه رحمه الله في تحقيق حقيقة الكفر بالأعيان .
فالشيخ الألباني لا يثبت الكفر بمعين إلا إذا تحقق التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن في الكفر .
ولكن أهل العلم يفرقون بين الحكم الدنيوي والحكم الأخروي , فُيحكم على المعين بحسب ظاهره والله يتولى السرائر .
ونعود لبحثنا مع أبي فهر وفقه الله لترك هذا التخليط !؟
أقول مستعينًا بالله : اعلم أبا فهر بأن تقريرك هذا يمنع تكفير أعتى الكفرة والملحدين !؟
لأن قصد عبادة غير الله ليس شرط في التكفير , وإنما الشرط هو قصد الفعل المكفر وخلو الفاعل مما يُعذر به .
فلن يُسمع لرجل يسجد أمام صنم بأنه إنما يسجد لله تعالى ؟!
وفساد تقريرك يتبين بجوابك عن هذه الأمثلة :
من تسمعه يسب الرب - عافانا الله من ذلك - , فإذا سألته قال لك : إنما عنيت رب الأسرة الفلانية !!!!؟
من تجده يسجد في الحسين أو في غيره من المشاهد البدعية , مستقبلًا القبر , ومستدبرًا القبلة , فإن سألته قال : إنما أسجد تبركًا بهذه البقعة المباركة زعم !!!!
فكل هؤلاء في زعمك أبا فهر , لم يفعلوا الناقض الكفري , وإنما فعلوا بدعًا شركية شركًا أصغرًا أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الكريم..اذن عندكم الممثل لو أسند في سجوده و قال : أبو لهب يسجد للصنم هكذا...و سجد..على هذا لا يكون فعله كفرا؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

إذا قال : أبو لهب يسجد للصنم من غير محاكاة بفعله =  فهذه حكاية لا شيء عليه فيها..

أما إن سجد لصنم بالفعل فهذه محاكاة وهي إتيان منه بمناط التكفير وهو السجود للصنم ،وحكمها نفس حكم ممثل قال : فلان يشرب الخمر هكذا واحتسى كأساً من الخمر= فقد أتى بمناط الحد لا ينازع في ذلك فقيه..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> أقول مستعينًا بالله : اعلم أبا فهر بأن تقريرك هذا يمنع تكفير أعتى الكفرة والملحدين !؟
> لأن قصد عبادة غير الله ليس شرط في التكفير , وإنما الشرط هو قصد الفعل المكفر وخلو الفاعل مما يُعذر به .


بارك الله فيك..

لا نزاع في هذا وقد قررناه بأحسن عبارة ،وأن من أتى بعبادة غير الله فقد كفر ولو لم يقصد أن يعبد غير الله.. 
البحث في أن من سجد لله عند الصنم وذبح لله بساحة البدوي فهذا لم يعبد غير الله وإنما عبد الله ولم يقصد الفعل المكفر الذي هو السجود للصنم والذبح للبدوي وهذا هو ما لم تتفضل علينا بحجة واحدة تدفعه حتى الآن.. 
وإلزاماك لا محل لهما فالسجود لا تشترط له القبلة ومن سجد لغير القبلة في الحسين احتمل سجوده أن يكون لله واحتمل أن يكون للحسين فلا يكون كفراً إلا أن يبين للحسين،أما لو صلى لغير القبلة تجاه القبر فلا يحتمل إلا الصلاة للحسين فيكون كفراً.. 
ومن سب الرب فقد قلت أنت أنه سب الرب فأين الدليل في عبارته على أنه يقصد غير الرب سبحانه،فمنشؤ الاحتمال في الأقوال يكون بحسب ما يقتضيه لسان الرجل ولسان قومه،ومنشؤ الاحتمال في الأفعال يكون بحسب صفات الفعل الشرعية وما يعتريها من الاحتمالات وليست تثبت الاحتمالات بمجرد الدعاوى.. 
ولذلك قد يعتبر الاحتمال تارة وقد لا يعتبر أخرى.. 
ولذلك ترى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ قد حكم بعدم كفر من سب دين رجل ؛لقيام الاحتمال في الواقعة أنه عنى بدينه أي سلوكه وخلقه التديني وليس دين الإسلام.. 
ونفس الشيخ حكم بكفر رجل سب دين رجل ؛لعدم قيام الاحتمال عنده في الواقعة ورأى أن مراد الرجل هو دين الإسلام.. 
وغير الفقهاء بهذا الباب اتهموه بالتناقض وإنما العيب في قصور فهمهم عن مجال اجتهاد القاضي في لإعمال الاحتمالات وإهدارها..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> شيخنا أبا فهر
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> 
> كلام منضبظ ومؤصل
> 
> لا عدمنا فوائدك


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم..

----------


## ابن الرومية

اذا على هذا شيخنا ابا فهر من قال سوف أسجد سجود تحية و سجد يكفر لأن السجود عندك بمعنى واحد وهو العبادة لا يحتمل غيرها ..لا التحية و لا الحكاية و لا غير ذلك
هذا من جهة و من جهة أخرى لدي سؤال أعده لك بعد ان تفرغ من هذا  :Smile:  
و ملخصه : ان كان الممثل ان قال هكذا سجد أبو لهب ثم سجد لا يدرء عنه الكفر لايتانه بنفس الفعل ....
فما الفرق بينه و بين الممثل الذي يقول : هكذا يستغيث الناس بالبدوي ثم  يقول : يا بدوي....فلم تدرأ عنه الكفر مع أنه أيضا أتى بنفس مناط الكفر عندك و هو نفس قول الكفر
و ما الفرق بين هاذين و بين السيناريست الذي يكتب قال أبولهب ثم يكتب : اعل هبل ..- على طريقة الأفلام الدينية القديمة بتاعت يوسف شاهين  :Smile: - و لم يكفر كذلك مع أنه أتى بنفس مناط الكفر عندك و هو كتابة القول الكفري...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك أبا حاتم..

ما تفضلتَ بنقله عن عبد العزيز الريس هو كلام صحيح لا نزاع فيه ولا أخالفه فيه،وليس هو الكلام الذي أختلف أنا وإياه فيه ويزعم الإخوة أننا متفقان،بل ذاك موضع آخر وهو الذي يشرح فيه فهمه لمسألة السجود قدام الصنم التي ذكرها الشيخ ..

وهو زعمه أن من سجد إلى الصنم لغرض دنيوي أنه لا يكفر،وجعله السجود للصنم من الأفعال المحتملة أن يكون له أو إليه،وهذا باطل لا شك فيه قاده إليه أنه أدرك أن في مسألة السجود بحضرة الصنم محل استفصال ولكنه أخطأ في ضبط موضع الاستفصال فيه ..

وموضع الاستفصال في السجود بحضرة الصنم هو ما فصلناه أن يكون سجوداً لله أو للصنم أما التفريق بين للصنم وإلى الصنم الذي يدعيه الريس ، فهو مناط غير صحيح ولا يدفع به مناط التكفير عن الساجد، والساجد إلى الصنم لو لم يُرد سجوداً لله فهو كافر سواء كان سجوده لغرض دنيوي أو لغرض ديني..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> اذا على هذا شيخنا ابا فهر من قال سوف أسجد سجود تحية و سجد يكفر لأن السجود عندك بمعنى واحد وهو العبادة لا يحتمل غيرها ..لا التحية و لا الحكاية و لا غير ذلك


لو قالها غيرك ؟؟!!!!! 
هذه تعاتب عليها للسنة الجاية.. 
هل أنا قلت أن السجود لا يكون إلا عبادة؟؟ 
وهل نزاعنا في الحكاية ؟ 
وهل من مثل أن يشرب الخمر فشربها يقال له حاكي ؟ 
وهل أنا قلت إن السجود لا يكون تحية ؟؟؟ 
ينفع كده يا مولانا ؟؟!!!

----------


## ابن الرومية

و السؤال الثاني يا شيخ..أنا كنت أعدل في الجواب فكنت تلقفته....أعد تحديث الصفحة يا شيخ و اعذر تسرعي ... :Smile: 
أما عن مذهبك في السجود فأنا أعرف أنك لا تكفر الساجد سجود التحية و انما نبهت الى أنه هكذا يلزمك ان قلت بأن الممثل الساجد لا ينفعه ما ذكر من قصد الحكاية تماما كما لا ينفع الساجد سجود التحية ما قدم من تفصيل قبل سجوده..فأردت التنبيه الى الخلل في الأخذ بالمناط...لاأنه مذهبك في سجود التحية...فالساجد سجود التحية قد اتى هو أيضا بنفس المناط الذي أتى به شارب الخمر...و مع ذلك درأنا عنه...فلم؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

جواب السؤال تقدم : وهو أن قوله هكذا يستغيث الناس بالبدوي : يا بدوي = هي نفسها يستغيث الناس بالبدوي قائلين يا بدوي.. 
ومثلها يقول أبو جهل : اعل هبل.. 
ومثلها كانت قريش تسب النبي فتقول : يا مذمم 
كل تلك حكايات وليست محاكاة.. 
وفعل القول فيها مسند لقائلها المحكي عنه وليس قولاً للمتكلم ليقال قد أتى بمناط الكفر.. 
ولا تحكى مقالات الناس إلا بذكر أقوالهم ومادام قد تقدم في الكلام ما يدل على أن تلك حكاية للقول يحكيها المتكلم عن قائل غيره = فلا يكون ذلك محاكاة للمتكلم،وإنما في المحاكاة يتلبس المتكلم بالقول والفعل بحيث ينسب له ولا يكون حاكياً له عن غيره.. 
فالمحاكاة لا يقول فيها الممثل: هكذا يستغيث الناس (هذا لن يكون تمثيلاً فما تقعدش تخترع يا مولانا)  :Smile:  
وإنما ينتصب في مشهد صوفي قائلاً : يا بدوي  
وهذه كما إذا سجد هو فكلاهما كما إذا شرب الخمر هو.. 
تنبيه : يوسف شاهين معملش أفلام دينية  :Smile: 
=== 
الساجد سجود تحية أتى بمناط هو سجود التحية وسجود التحية ليس كفراً،فالتحية ليست مقصوداً للسجود منفكاً عن صفته وإنما هي صفة السجود ومقصوده ؛لأن السجود ليس عبادة محضة.. 
بعبارة أخرى : سجود التحية ليس سجود عبادة غرضه التحية ،بل هو سجود تحية غرضه التحية.. 
وأما السجود للصنم فهو سجود عباده فسواء كان غرضه المحاكاة أو غيرها فقد أتى بمناط الكفر وهو سجود العبادة فاستحق حكمها.. 
ومثله من أتى بمناط السجود لله= فقد انفك عنه مناط السجود لغيره.. 
والممثل الساجد هذه ليست حكاية إلا إذا كان شرب الخمر حكاية.. 
كل تلك محاكاة وإتيان بالمناطات وليست حكايات..

----------


## ابن الرومية

يعني مباشرة الى المقصود يا شيخنا...في التمثيل بصفة عامة التلبس  بالأقوال و الأفعال الى أصحابها قائم على معنى الحكاية ..يعني ما قلته : ان الممثل يقول أبا لهب يقول أستعيث بالعزى..أو يقول ان ابا لهب يسجد هكذا و يسجد ...هذا البيان يبينه أهل هذا الفن قبل أن يخوضوا في خوضهم على هذا المعنى من الاسناد ....و الناس فقهت هذا المعنى بلا نزاع بحيث لن تجد أحدا يرى فيلما ليوسف شاهين يخرج فيه أحمد مظهر يسجد للصنم - هذه فعلا أنا مخترعها  :Smile: - و يظن أن احمد مظهر وثني و انما لو سالت من سألت لقال لك انما هو يحكي عبادة الوثني للصنم...و الاسناد هنا واقع يفقهه الناس جميغا....و من قلت له ان الرجل لا يحكي عمل غيره الذي هو السجود و انما هو عمله هو...و ليس هناك من اسناد للفعل لعارضوك جميعا.....فما وجه تفريقك شيخنا اذن بين من بين قبل القول و قال أنا سأقلد أبا لهب و يقول استغيث بالعزى و بين من بين قبل الفعل و قال : أنا سأقلد أبا لهب و يسجد للصنم..مع ان كليهما قد بين وجه الاسناد في الحكاية...

----------


## ابن الرومية

و اصل القضية سيدي و الذي يبدو لي أن فيه فض الاشتباك..أن هناك من الأفعال ما هي بنفسها فيها تأثير لازم لها غير قابل للمنع.. به تعلق الحكم مع تعلقه بمباشرة الفعل...و من الأفعال ما هي ليست كذلك..و مثل هذا الفرق في طبائع الأفعال يظهر بقريب في مسائل مشهورة في الفقه و التشريع ..مسألة المباشرة و الردء او مسائل العمد و شبه العمد..فأنت ان كنت في المحاكاة قد ضربت أحدا او قتلته او شربت الخمر فأنت لا تقدر على منع الأثر الحاصل و المفسدة المترتبة من الألم و ازهاق الروح و السكر..كما انك في المحاكاة ان أخذت مال غيرك او عاملته بالربا او تآمرت على قتله محاكاة فقط فأنت قادر على منع الأثر و المفسدة..و من زعم للناس ان محاكاة مثل الأفعال الأولى لبس كفعلها حقيقة او ان محاكاة الأفعال الثانية هي مثل فعلها على الحقيقة لأضحك الناس على عقله..
تبقى  أفعال متوسطة الوضوح كالسجود او وضع الصليب او غير ذلك مما علق حكمه بمفسدة دينية قدرها الشارع.هل حكايته فعلا من النوع الأول ام من النوع الثاني...أي هل فعل السجود هو مما يترتب عنه أثره و تلزم منه مفسدته في نفسه حتى تمنتع محاكاته أم لا.؟؟ ...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

كل تلك تقسيمات أجنبية عن مناطات أحكام الشرع..

ولذلك تحوجك تلك التقسيمات إلى أن تضع ألفاظاً تقرب الحكاية للمحاكاة ،وهل يقول قائل يحكي قولاً : أنا سأقلد  (؟؟!!!!)

وكل من يرى ممثلاً يشرب خمراً فإنه لا يرى إلا أنه يمثل ولذلك كان عوام الناس الطيبون يقولون إنهم لا يشربون خمراً حقيقية ،وظنون الناس وتوهماتهم لا تبنى عليها أحكام شرعية..

بل كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة..

ولن يقول الناس أحمد مظهر وثني ولكنهم سيقولون سجد للصنم وشرب الخمر؛وهذه هي صفات الفعل الشرعية،وتلك حال المحاكاة،ولن تجد أحداً فيما هو من جنس الحكاية يقول لك: فلان قال بالتثليث، أو فلان استغاث بالبدوي،والفرق بين البابين بين واضح لابتنائه على الأصول الشرعية.. 

والفرق بين من يقول : تقول النصارى إن الله ثالث ثلاثة،وبين من يلبس ثوباً أسوداً ويضع صليباً ويقف واعظاً في كنيسة فيقول الله ثالث ثلاثة = فرق بين ،وجهة تبيانه أنه فرق شرعي بين حكاية أقوال الناس التي أجازها الله وفَعَلها،وبين التلبس بتلك الأقوال والأفعال بحيث تقع مسندة للقائل والفاعل يفعلها ويقولها هو قصداً وعمداً..

أما المفسدة الواقعة في السجود للصنم فهي أعظم من القتل وشرب الخمر وهي الاستهانة والهزل بالتلبس بأمر عظيم كالشرك بالله والسجود للأصنام،وذلك أعظم من شرب الخمر والقتل،ولذلك جعل الهزل والهذر وقضاء الأوقات الذي لا يقصد منه كفر بالله وإنما هو لعب = كفر بالله العظيم مادام قد اشتمل على مناط الكفر الذي هو الاستهزاء بدين الله وآياته؛فتلك مفاسد وجنايات على أعظم حقوق الله,لا يقول فقيه بانحطاط رتبتها عن الجنايات على حقوق الخلق أو عن مثل شرب الخمر..

ويبقى بناء المسببات على أسبابها والأحكام على مناطاتها وآثار الأفعال على التلبس بها = أصل ثابت شرعي منضبط،ولذلك لو طلبتَ الوجه الذي منه تفرق بين محاكاته بشرب الخمر ومحاكاته بسب الرسول والسجود للصنم = لم تجده؛لعدم بنائه منك على أصل شرعي منضبط..

----------


## ابن الرومية

فان مثل اخذ مال غيره او اخذ قرض جر نفعا هل يعد سارقا او مرابيا؟؟

----------


## القضاعي

رحم الله الشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمة واسعة فقد كان بعيد النظر في تقريره لنواقض الإسلام وفي قيده الوحيد بقوله (( إلا المكره )) .
فلتفهم يا أبا فهر صنيع الشيخ الإمام , وحاصله أنه رحمه الله قرر أن هذه النواقض لا تصدر من مؤمن عالمًا , قاصدًا .
ولكنها تقع من المكره بشرط أن يكون قلبه مطمئنًا بالإيمان .
فزعمك أن السجود أمام الصنم يحتمل أن يكون سجودًا لله تعالى , لا يتصوره أهل العلم من مؤمنًا عالمًا وقاصدًا لفعله هذا .
وأنت ترى العوام من المسلمين أذا سقط من أحدهم المصحف ووقع على الأرض , تجده يتأسف غاية الأسف ويقبل المصحف ويمسح عليه تعظيمًا وتبجيلًا لمعرفتهم بأن الاستهانة بهذا الكتاب يضاد الإيمان , فكيف تتصور من مؤمن يعلم أن هذا صنم ثم يسجد أمامه لغرض دنيوي محض بزعم أنه يسجد لله تعالى ؟!
لا يصدر هذا إلا من قلب مستخفًا مستهترًا بالإيمان , وهذا هو الكفر بقرونه !!
وأما الصورة التي ذكرها شيخ الإسلام , وقوله (( يباح )) مثل ما نقول أنه يباح للمكره النطق بالكفر , فكذلك قد يباح لمثل ذاك الموهم لغيره أن يفعل الكفر في الظاهر ويمنع من كفره الباطن التأويل .
فالمكره على النطق بالكفر كفر ظاهرًا وقلبه مطمئنًا بالإيمان بنص الأية , وكذلك هذا الذي سجد قدام الصنم متأولًا , يكفر ظاهرًا وقلبه مطمئنًا بالإيمان .
وأما من يسجد قدام الصنم طمعًا في المال , فهذا كافر ظاهرًا لسجوده , وباطنًا لاستخفافه واستهانته , ولا مانع يمنع من الحكم بكفره باطنًا , والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

هذا تكرار لنفس الفكرة وقد سبق نقاشها..

وجزاك الله خيراً على مباحثتك المفيدة وغيرتك على الحق ونفعنا الله جميعاً بما نكتب وعصمنا من فتنة القول والعمل ومن زلة الرأي والنظر،وهدانا الله وإياك للحق المبين..

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن البجيدي

الشيخ الفاضل القضاعي

أنت تدور في حلقة مفرغة

فردودك من أول الموضوع إلى آخر رد متشابهة

المسألة واضحة ولا تحتاج لكل هذا البسط

تأمل مسألة دعاء الله عند الحسين ودعاء الحسين

تتضح لك المسألة

----------


## دجانة

> بل ظاهر فعله وباطنه سجود لله..


إن سلمنا لك بأن ظاهر الفعل سجود لله فمن أين أتيت بأن باطنه السجود لله ؟؟؟؟  :Smile:

----------


## دجانة

> لأن صورة السجود للصنم لا تحتمل السجود لله كم أن السجود لله لا يحتمل السجود للصنم..



السلام عليكم .. هل من الممكن أن توضح الفرق بين الصورتين عمليًا ؟
فلا أرى فرقًا بينهما أنا أتصور صنمًا وشخصًا ساجدًا امام الصنم  
 :Smile: كيف لي ان اعرف انه لغير الله , وكيف لا نحكم بالظواهر ؟؟ 
جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## الاثر

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم إثراءً للموضوع
هذه كلمات للإمام ناصر الدين الألباني تدل على أن قصد الكفر لا يشترط  في الأقوال والأفعال الكفريّة الظاهرة التي لا الْتِبَاسَ ولا احتمال في كفر باطن قائلها أو فاعلها؛ لأنَّها برهان على معتقده وإقرارٌ منه بكفره 
قال الإمام ناصر الدين في (الوجه الثاني) من الشريط الثاني من أشرطة (رحلة النور): ((فلو أنَّ إنسانًا سجد لشيخ له، أو أمير له؛ فهذا لا يُسأل لماذا أنت تسجد؟. وهل تعتقد أنَّ هذا يستحق التعظيم؟.؛ لأنَّ فعله يدل على التعظيم، لكنَّه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل، فالرسول ﷺ قال: ((لو كنت آمرًا أحدًا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها؛ لعظم حقه عليها)). فالسجود علامة تعظيم ما في حاجة نسأل لماذا أنت تسجد؟. لكن نحن بحاجة أن نفهمه أنَّ هذا السجود إشراك مع الله لمن تعظمه بنفس الوسيلة التي تُعظِّم بها ربَّك، فإمَّا أَْنْ تَرْتَدِع وإمَّا أماَمك القتل...، إذن مَنْ سجد لغير الله أو طاف بغير بيت الله لا حاجة لنا أَنْ نسأله ماذا تعني؟. أتعتقد أنَّ هذا يستحق العبادة؟))اهـ.
ج) قول صريح للإمام: الأمور الظاهرة الصريحة في الشرك لا يُنظر فيها إلى النِّيات.
قال الإمام ناصر الدين في (الوجه الثاني) من الشريط رقم (754) من (سلسلة الهدى والنور): ((السجود بين يدي الشخص لا يُنْظَر هنا إلى نِيَّتهِ؛ لأنَّها ظاهرة وثنية)).
ثمَّ (ذكر حديث سجود معاذ للنبي ﷺ) وبعده قال: ((فالشاهد في الأمور الظاهرة لا ينظر فيها إلى النوايا إلا ما كان النص يدل على ذلك))اهـ.
فكل عمل كفريٍّ ظاهر صريح يلزم منه كفر الباطن أو بعمله ينتفي إيمان الباطن الإمام ناصر الدين لا ينظر إلى نيَّة عامله ولا إلى قصده بعمله الكفر، وكذا لا يرى حاجة إلى سؤاله: ((هل تعتقد أو لا تعتقد؟.)) لأنَّه برهان على معتقده:
د) وبيَّن هذا –أيضًا- في عمل كفريٍّ ظاهر صريح هو الاستهزاء بآيات الله عزَّ وجلَّ، فقال في (الوجه الأول) من الشريط رقم (672) من (سلسلة الهدى والنور): ((لا شكَّ أنَّ هذا كفر اعتقادي، بل هذا كفر له قرنان؛ لأَنَّ الاستهزاء بآيات الله عزَّ وجلَّ لا يمكن أَنْ يصدر من مؤمن مهما كان ضعيف الإيمان، وهذا النوع من الكفر الذي يدخل في كلامنا السابق، فاستهزاؤه بآيات الله أكبر إقرار منه أنَّه لا يؤمن بما استهزأ به، فهو كافرٌ كفرًا اعتقاديًا))اهـ.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> إن سلمنا لك بأن ظاهر الفعل سجود لله فمن أين أتيت بأن باطنه السجود لله ؟؟؟؟


لأن الظاهر لا يظهر إلا عن باطن ولا يوجد فعل لا نية له؛فإذا كان الظاهر سجود لله= فلا يَنتج هذا الظاهر إلا نية السجود لله،وإلا لزم أن الفعل بغير نية وهذا محال،أو أن الفعل نتج عن نية مخالفة وهذا لا يكون إلا في الإكراه ,والخطأ.




> كيف لي ان اعرف انه لغير الله , وكيف لا نحكم بالظواهر


تعرف بالسؤال،ولا تحكم بالظواهر وإنما تضطر للسؤال؛لأن نفس الظاهر هاهنا محتمل،ولو كان الظاهر لا يحتمل سوى الكفر المحض لما وجب السؤال ولحكمنا بالظاهر،أما والظاهر يحتمل أن يكون الذبح لله أو أن يكون لغير الله = فقد وجب الاستفصال؛إذ لا تكفير بمحتمل..

وكل هذا سبق الجواب عليه فأرجو من الإخوة قراءة الموضوع بتأني ولا عليهم إن لم يوافقوني،ولكن لا داعي لتكرار الأفكار ..

وجزاكم الله خيراً..

----------


## دجانة

> الظاهر سجود لله= فلا يَنتج هذا الظاهر إلا نية السجود لله .
>  وجزاكم الله خيراً..


 كيف تعتقد ان الظاهر سجود لله وليس امام الساجد الا الصنم ؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

كما أعتقد أن الذبح قد يكون لله رغم أن الذبح يكون بساحة البدوي،وكما أعتقد أن الصلاة قد تكون لله رغم أن الصلاة بمقام الحسين،ولذلك إذا قامت القرينة على تمحض هذه الصلاة لغير الله كأن يستدبر القبلة ويستقبل المقام=لم يبق احتمال إلا الصلاة للمقام فتكون كفراً..

أما السجود قدام الصنم فيمكن أن يكون سجوداً للصنم فيكون كفراً أكبر ويمكن أن يكون سجوداً لله بحضرة الصنم اعتقاداً لبركة المكان أو نحوه فلما قام الاحتمال في الفعل الظاهر ما هو =وجب الاستفصال من الساجد هل هذا سجود لله أم للصنم..

----------


## دجانة

أخي أبا فهر بارك الله لك في حلمك و سعة صدرك 
سؤالٌ أخير بالنسبة إليَّ في الفقرة الاولى من مشاركتك القيمة وتكون المسألة قد اتضحت جليًا ،وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا و إياك العلم والفهم الصحيح ...
الآن سأسرد عليك تصوري لطرحك وإن كان صحيحًا فالحر تكفيه الإشارة وإن كان غير ذلك فلنبدأ من جديد :
1- أنت تقول أولا أن السجود للصنم لا يكون إلا كفرًا وهذا لا نختلف معك فيه  .
2- المسألة كلها مبناها على افتراض حدوث ذلك وهو قول شيخ الاسلام "  وَإِلَّا فَلَوْ قُدِّرَ أَنَّهُ سَجَدَ قُدَّامَ وَثَنٍ وَلَمْ يَقْصِدْ بِقَلْبِهِ السُّجُودَ لَهُ بَلْ قَصَدَ السُّجُودَ لِلَّهِ بِقَلْبِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ كُفْرًا " إذا لم أفترض معك إمكان حدوث ذلك فما الحكم ؟ 
3- المسألة مبناها على ظن الناظر أو توهم الناظر – كما عبرت - أم على ضبط الفعل هل هو كفر أم لا ؟ إذن فلنسأل سؤالا ألا وهو : 
هذا الظن الذي ظنه الناظر أو توهمه هل هو خطأ حتى هذه المرحلة ( ألا وهي الظن فقط ) بمعنى أني رأيت رجلا يسجد أمام قبر الحسين مثلا فأول ما يقع في قلبي أن الرجل يسجد للقبر ، حتى هذه المرحلة هل أنا مخطئ ؟ 
المرحلة التالية لذلك هي ضبط الفعل هل هو سجود لله أمام القبر أم أنه سجود للقبر وهذه المرحلة لا تأتي الا بالاستفصال .. هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ 
وأخيراً 
السجود للصنم = السجود أمام الصنم بالإضافة إلى نية السجود للصنم وهذه النية لا يمكن العلم بها قبل السؤال وبالتالي فأنا لا أرى ابداً رجل يسجد لصنم وإنما أرى دائماً رجل يسجد أمام الصنم فآل الأمر في النهاية إلى اعتبار كل سجود أما الصنم أمر محتمل للبدعة أو الشرك مما يوجب الاستفصال و لايخفاك أن هذا الاحتمال الوارد في هذه الصورة من الندرة بحيث يمكن اعتباره من النادر الذي لا حكم له
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> هذا الظن الذي ظنه الناظر أو توهمه هل هو خطأ حتى هذه المرحلة ( ألا وهي الظن فقط ) بمعنى أني رأيت رجلا يسجد أمام قبر الحسين مثلا فأول ما يقع في قلبي أن الرجل يسجد للقبر ، حتى هذه المرحلة هل أنا مخطئ ؟


قد تكون مصيباً في ظنك وقد تكون مخطئاً،والله لا يحاسب العباد على ما يسبق في المسائل المحتملة لأفهامهم من غير حول منهم ولا قوة،وإنما يحاسبهم بتصرفهم بعد هذا السبق هل سيبنون عليه من غير استفصال عن بقية الاحتمالات المعتبرة أم لا..




> المرحلة التالية لذلك هي ضبط الفعل هل هو سجود لله أمام القبر أم أنه سجود للقبر وهذه المرحلة لا تأتي الا بالاستفصال .. هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟


نعم..

وهذا الاحتمال ليس نادر الوقوع بل تمتلئ به ساحات المساجد المقبورة والأضرحة المزورة الغاصة بمن يصلون ويركعون ويسجدون بساحات المقامات وأضرحة الأولياء لله رب العالمين لبركة المحل ..

وليس ادعاء ندرة هذا بأولى من ادعاء ندرة أن يسلم الكافر المحارب والسيف على عنقه إسلاماً صادقاً،وكلا الادعائين لم يمنع إعطاء هذا النادر المدعى حكمه الشرعي من غير شق عن القلوب..

تنبيه : قد يقف القاضي بالقرائن على ما يهدر به ادعاء العابد بحضرة الصنم أن العبادة لله ،كأن يدعي أن صلاته لله وهو مستدبر القبلة مستقبل القبر..

----------


## اليقظ

يقول الله تعالى:(مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِهِ إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (106) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ (107)
ما رأيك أبا فهر فيمن سجد لله قدام الصنم من أجل المال أيدخل في قوله تعالى:(ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ)أ   لا ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

من سجد للصنم مقابل مال أو غيره فهو كافر،وقد سبق بيان هذا،فأرجو عدم تكرار الأفكار..

----------


## اليقظ

أخي الحبيب أبا فهر تحملنا قليلاً لماذا لم يوجه النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنه أو أي مكره لهذا الأمر كأن يقول له: افعل الكفر واقصد شيئاً آخر.
ألا يدل هذا على اعتبار الظواهر حتى في حال الإكراه-لكن الإكراه هنا سيمنع وقوع الكفر-، فاعتبار الظواهر إذاً في حال استحباب الدنيا على الآخرة أولى ومنها السجود لله قدام الصنم.
وإلا فإن في قولك فتح لباب من أبواب الشرك بمحترزات ألغاها الشرع ولم يلتفت إليها.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
الشرع لم يُلغ اعتبار الفعل المقصود بل هذا معتبر باتفاق وفيه البحث هاهنا.. 
وإنما ألغى الشرع اعتبار عدم قصد ترتب المسببات على أسبابها فلم يشترط أن يقصد فاعل الفعل المكفر أن يكفر بفعله.. 
أما اشتراط أن يكون الفعل المناطة به الأحكام هو نفس الفعل المكفر وليس فعلاً آخر يشتبه به فهذا معتبر باتفاق.. 
فمتى احتمل الفعل أن يكون هو الفعل المكفر أو أن يكون فعلاً آخر يشتبه به وليس هو عين الفعل المكفر = وجب الاستفصال لتحديد الفعل الظاهر ما هو، وذلك لاشتباه الظاهر ،وليس لأن الظاهر لا تناط به الأحكام.. 



> افعل الكفر واقصد شيئاً آخر.


 
الكفر إذا فعل أنيطت به الأحكام ولو لم يقصد صاحبه أن يكفر فبالتالي لن يرشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذا؛لأنه يكفي في عذر فاعل الكفر في حالة عمار: الإكراه الحاصل بالفعل .
وإنما كلامنا في مسألتنا أن الذي فعل ليس هو الكفر أصلاً..

----------


## اليقظ

العنوان الذي وضعته هو :(جواب حول إشكال في كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية..) ثم أخذت تفرع عليه ثم وسعت التفريع بضم ما ليس بنظير إلى ما فرعت وكأني بك ستخرج في النهاية إن لم تكن خرجت بقاعدة عامة في هذا الباب وهي...(أدع لك صياغتها إن كنت مقعداً) 
فهلا وضعت العنوان هكذا :(من سجد لله قدام صنم من أجل المال فإنه لا يكفر) وتركت التترس بكلام هذا الحبر(المتشابه) فإن شيخ الإسلام ساقه استطراداً ثم إن ما ذكره واقعة عين متعددة الاحتمالات. 
فهل تستطيع فعل هذا؟
أخي أبا فهر الحبيب أنت والريس اتفقتما في النتيجة من حيث لا تشعر أنت وإن كنتما قد اختلفتما في الطريق الموصل إليها فتنبه يا حفظك الله !
وفقني الله وإياك وأخونا الريس وجميع الأخوة هنا إلى مرضاته واتباع سنة نبيه وأصحابه، وأدم الله علي وعليك وعلى الأخوة هنا الصحة والعافية والسلامة من الفتن.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بوركتَ..

ما تفضلتَ به سبق الجواب عنه..

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ووفقك إلى الخير كله..

----------


## دجانة

> وليس ادعاء ندرة هذا بأولى من ادعاء ندرة أن يسلم الكافر المحارب والسيف على عنقه إسلاماً صادقاً،وكلا الادعائين لم يمنع إعطاء هذا النادر المدعى حكمه الشرعي من غير شق عن القلوب..


 بارك الله فيك أخي أبو فهر ونفع بك 
بهذا تكون قد أوضحت الجزء الاول من مشاركتك 
ولله الفضل والمنة فقد جليت لي مسألة هامة 
فجزاك الله عني خيرًا 
بقي الجزء الآخر من المشركة وستأتي مناقشته لاحقًا 
جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## المقدسى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السجود للصنم فعلاً كفرياً لذاته ولا خلاف في ذلك , أما مسألة التفريق بين هيئة السجود للصنم كونها من أمامه أو من قدامه أو من خلفه فلا قيمة لها هنا لأن السجود أصلأ لا يكون إلا من قدامه ولا سجود له من خلفه ..!!

وُحكمنا علي المكفرات القولية والعملية لا يكون إلا بالنظر لظاهر الفعل لأن التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن هو ما إتفق عليه مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة وأى خروج عن هذا التأصيل يكون خروجاً  على مذهب أهل السنة في مسألة الإيمان وكما هو معلوم فلا إستفصال عن الإعتقاد في النواقض القولية والعلمية وهذا ما قرره شيخ الإسلام في كل كتاباته وردوده على المرجئة ومن نحا نحوهم ومن رد نصوص شيخ الإسلام المجملة إلي تأصيلاته الممبينة بان له الأمر وإستبان  , وحقيقة القول في المسألة الواردة في كلام شيخ الإسلام أن ظاهر العمل هو الكفر ولا ُيدرأ هذا الحكم إلا بوجود أحد العوارض الأهلية والموانع المعتبرة شرعاً في حق من وقع في هذا الكفر المخرج من الملة ولا فرق بين أن يكون السجود للصنم لذاته أو أن يكون السجود للصنم  مقصوداً  به  السجود لله لأن هذا الحالة  كفراً أكبر لا يخرجها عن كونها كذلك إلا عوارض الأهلية .

 وهل لنا أن نضع حداً فاصلاً لمعرفة أن هذا الساجد قدام الصنم ساجد له حقيقة أو ساجد لله معظماً له في حضرة الصنم ..؟؟ بالتأكيد لا  , وبذلك يكون الحكم منوط بظاهر العمل الذى هو كفراً بذاته في هذا الحال .

ولا مجال للتفريق بين هذه الحالة وبين الذي يطئ المصحف بقدمه , فالحكم بالكفر عليه لا خلاف فيه ولا يسقط حكم التكفير عنه  إلا بالعوارض الأهلية والموانع المعروفة والمقررة شرعاً و الأمران سيان لا فرق بينهما .

وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

جزاك الله خيراً..

نفس فكرتك طرحها من قبل الأخ الفاضل (القضاعي) وسبقت مناقشتها ..

بوركتَ ونفع الله بك..

----------


## درداء

> صور السجود عندك يا أبا فهر أربعة
> 
> - سجود للصنم بقصد عبادته فهذا كفر
> -سجود أمام الصنم وهو لله لأجل غرض دنيوي فهذا ليس بكافر
> -سجود الحي للحي سجود تحية وليس بعبادة فهذا عاصي وليس بكافر
> -سجود الممثل للصنم وهو لا يقصد عبادته و لا تحيته إنما يحكي فعل الكفار فهذا كافر !
> 
> هل لاحظت الاضطراب الذي عندك و أنه تحكم دون دليل تمشي عليه !
> فإما أن تقول أن السجود لا يكون كفرا إلا إذا قصد به العبادة ، لأن الكفر هو صرف عبادة لله لغير الله ، وبذلك يخرج كما قلت سجود الحي للحي ولا يكفر بسجود التحية
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عفوا، مداخلتي ليست في صلب الموضوع ولكن عندي استفسار
ما معنى
"مضادة للإيمان من كل وجه"
ماهي هذه الاوجه؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
1- الأعمال إما إيمانية وإما غير إيمانية : فالإيمانية هي ما كانت من الإيمان كالواجبات والمستحبات وغير الإيمانية هي مالم تكن من الإيمان.. 
2- وغير الإيمانية إما أن تكون قادحة في الإيمان وإما ألا تقدح في الإيمان فغير القادحة في الإيمان كالمكروهات والمباحات.. 
3- والقادحة في الإيمان هي المحرمات وهي تنقسم إلى مالايضاد الإيمان من كل وجه وإلى ما يضاد الإيمان من وجه.. 
ومعنى مضادة الإيمان أن يكون الفعل يقدح في الإيمان على وجه المضادة فلا يمكن شرعاً أن يُفعل هذا الفعل مع وجود الإيمان،فيكون هذا الفعل مستلزماً للكفر.. 
4- فإذا فهم معنى مضادة الإيمان = فنبين أن الفعل المضاد للإيمان إما أن يضاد الإيمان من كل وجه بحيث لا يفعل هذا الفعل على وجه لا يضاد الإيمان بل لا يفعل هذا الفعل إلا وهو مضاد للإيمان دائماً فلا يتصور شرعاً وجود هذا الفعل إلا مع وجود الكفر. 
ومثاله : سب الرسول فلا يتصور شرعاً أن يفعل إلا مع الكفر؛ولذلك لا إعذار في هذه الأفعال الإكراه والخطأ اللذين حاصلهما أن الفاعل لم يُرد أن يفعل الفعل أصلاً. 
5- والحالة الثانية للفعل القادح في الإيمان : أن يكون هذا الفعل بحيث يُفعل على وجه يقدح في الإيمان ويضاده ،ولكنه يتصور شرعاً أيضاً أن يفعل على وجه يقدح في الإيمان ولكن لا يضاده بل يكون هذا القدح على وجه النقص لا الإبطال. 
ومثاله : فعل الكبائر كالزنا والسرقة فتُفعل هذه الكبائر على وجه يقدح في الإيمان ويضاده كإذا فعلها المستحل أو غير ملتزم التحريم،وتفعل على وجه يقدح في الإيمان ولكنه قدح بالنقص لا بالإبطال كما إذا فعلها المقر بالتحريم الملتزم له ولكن غلبه هواه.. 

فالوجه هنا بمعنى الحال أو الصورة (مثلاً) ومضاد الإيمان من كل وجه هو ما لا تُتصور حالة يفعل فيها إلا ويكون فيها مضاداً لللإيمان..
ومالا يضاد الإيمان من كل وجه وهو ماله صورة يفعل فيها فيكون فيها مضاداً للإيمان مستلزماً للكفر ،وله صورة يفعل فيها فيكون غير مضاد للإيمان بل يبقى الإيمان معه وإن كان بقائه مع النقص ..

----------


## درداء

> بارك الله فيك..
> 
> 1- الأعمال إما إيمانية وإما غير إيمانية : فالإيمانية هي ما كانت من الإيمان كالواجبات والمستحبات وغير الإيمانية هي مالم تكن من الإيمان.. 
> 2- وغير الإيمانية إما أن تكون قادحة في الإيمان وإما ألا تقدح في الإيمان فغير القادحة في الإيمان كالمكروهات والمباحات.. 
> 3- والقادحة في الإيمان هي المحرمات وهي تنقسم إلى مالايضاد الإيمان من كل وجه وإلى ما يضاد الإيمان من وجه.. 
> ومعنى مضادة الإيمان أن يكون الفعل يقدح في الإيمان على وجه المضادة فلا يمكن شرعاً أن يُفعل هذا الفعل مع وجود الإيمان،فيكون هذا الفعل مستلزماً للكفر.. 
> 4- فإذا فهم معنى مضادة الإيمان = فنبين أن الفعل المضاد للإيمان إما أن يضاد الإيمان من كل وجه بحيث لا يفعل هذا الفعل على وجه لا يضاد الإيمان بل لا يفعل هذا الفعل إلا وهو مضاد للإيمان دائماً فلا يتصور شرعاً وجود هذا الفعل إلا مع وجود الكفر. 
> ومثاله : سب الرسول فلا يتصور شرعاً أن يفعل إلا مع الكفر؛ولذلك لا إعذار في هذه الأفعال الإكراه والخطأ اللذين حاصلهما أن الفاعل لم يُرد أن يفعل الفعل أصلاً. 
> 5- والحالة الثانية للفعل القادح في الإيمان : أن يكون هذا الفعل بحيث يُفعل على وجه يقدح في الإيمان ويضاده ،ولكنه يتصور شرعاً أيضاً أن يفعل على وجه يقدح في الإيمان ولكن لا يضاده بل يكون هذا القدح على وجه النقص لا الإبطال. 
> ...


 جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

> شيخ أبا فهر..وفقك الله،،
> 
> ما الفرق بين ما قررته هنا، وبين ما قرره عبدالعزيز الريس وفنده الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن البراك في فتوى مشهورة هذا نصها: يقو الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك في رسالته :
> "إلى الأخ المكرم/ عبدالعزيز بنريس الريس.
> السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وبعد: 
> فقد ذكر لي الأخبندر الشويقي، أنك تقول : إن الرجل لو قصد وتعمد السجود بين يديالصنم طمعاً في دنيا، وصرح بلسانه أنه يقصد عبادته ، فإنه يحكم بكفره ، لكن لايقطع بكفر باطنه ، لاحتمال كذبه في إخباره عن نفسه ، فمثله كمن يقول: أنا أعتقد أن الله ثالث ثلاثةٍ، فهذا يكفر لكن لا يقطع بكفره الباطن لاحتمال كذبه في إخباره عن نفسه.
> وهذا ـ إن صح عنك ـ فأنت ضالٌٌ في فهمك ضلالاًبعيداً ، وقد قلت إفكاً عظيماً ، فإن مقتضى هذا : أنا لانقطع بكفر الجاحدين لنبوةالرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مع تصديقهم له في الباطن ، كما قال تعالى : (فإنهملايكذبونك ، ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون).
> وكذلك لا يقطع بكفر كل النصارى ،لقولهم: المسيح ابن الله ، أو قولهم بالتثليث ، لاحتمال أنهم قالوا ذلك مجاملةً أوتعصباً لأقوامهم ، لااعتقاداً لحقيقة قولهم.
> وأن المسلم لو أظهر موافقتهم علىذلك لغرضٍ من الأغراض من غير إكراهٍ ، أو أظهر لهم تكذيب الرسول ـ صلى الله عليهوسلم ـ ، لم يكن مرتداً إلا ظاهراً ، وأما في الباطن فهو في عداد المؤمنين ، ومقتضىهذا انه لو مات على تلك الحال ، لكان من أهل الجنة بإيمانه الذي كتمه من غيراضطرارٍ ولا إكراهٍ.
> ...


 
= الكلام الذي ذكره بندر الشويقي عن الأخ الشيخ عبدالعزيز الريس "كذب غير صحيح"

ونحن نتظر من هذا الدعي أو غيره بأن يأتوا بكلام الشيخ الريس من كتبه أو أشرطته ما يدل على ذلك!
= بل الشيخ الريس نفسه كذب هذا النقل الغير صحيح حيث قال : والعجيب أن هذا الناصح لم يجزم بل علق الكلام على صحة النقل، وحاول ناشر النصيحة الإيهام بجزمه لتحقيق مآربه لكن قد تفطن غير واحد لصنيعه فلم يرج عليهم،
ثم ما حاول إلصاقه بي من اعتقاد فاسد
قد رددت عليه قبل النصيحة المعلقة في كتابي (الإمام الألباني وموقفه من الإرجاء) ثم قبل نشر هذه النصيحة رددت عليها في هذه الإجابة . والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد.

= ومن أمانة الشيخ البراك أنه لم يجزم بل علق الكلام على صحة النقل !!!

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

> بارك الله فيك...
> هو اخترع شيئاً وسماه سجوداً إلى الصنم وأناط به الأحكام التي ذكرها ،وهذه نخعة لا وجود لها،ولو رجعنا عليه فسألناه : هذا السجود إلى الصنم ما حكمه ؟
> 
> لأجاب بأنه حرام ولاشك.. 
> فلو سألناه ما وجه حرمته؟ 
> لم يُجب إلا بأنه سجود إلى الصنم .. 
> ولو سألناه فما هو الفرق الشرعي المضمن في السجود للصنم الذي هو كفر ،وفي السجود إلى الصنم الذي هو حرام وليس بكفر لم يُحر جواباً ،فكلامه بدعة ضلالة لا أصل لها ولا جنس لمناطها في الشرع.. 
> ولا حل يخرجه من الإشكال إلا بأن يدع عنه تلك المخترعة (إلى-لل) وأن يعود للمناطات الشرعية بأن يفرق بين السجود إلى الصنم وللصنم وبين السجود لله وإلى الله بحضرة الصنم.. 
> كما في التقرير الذي ذكرناه.. 
> ...


 # قال الامام الالباني - رحمه الله - في كتابه " تحذير الساجد من اتخاذ القبور مساجد":

*- الفصل الثاني*

*- معنى اتخاذ القبور مساجد:* 

( بعدما نقل كلام الأئمة , نقل كلام الامام الشافعي رحمه الله حيث قال) :

ففي كتابه "الام" ( 1/246) ما نصه :

*( وأكره أن يبنى على القبر مسجد, وان يسوى, او يصلى عليه, وهو غير مسوى ( يعني أنه ظاهر معروف ) أو يصلى إليه, وان صلى اليه أجزأه وقد أساء, أخبرنا مالك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( قاتل الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور انبيائهم مساجد ).* 
*قال: وأكره هذا للسنة والآثار, وأنه كره –والله اعلم- أن يعظم أحد من المسلمين, يعني يتخذ قبره مسجدا, ولم تؤمن في ذلك الفتنة والضلال على ما يأتي بعده ).*

*# انتهى مختصرا, وينظر لمعنى كلام الامام الشافعي-رحمه الله- كتاب " منهج الامام الشافعي في اثبات العقيدة"- للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب العقيل-طبعة اضواء السلف- ( 1/261).*




*# قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كتابه " قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة":* 

*( فإنه ثبت في صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي مرثد الغنوي أنه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا تجلسوا على القبور ولا تصلوا إليها ".*

*لأن ذلك يشبه السجود لها, وإن كان المصلي إنما يقصد الصلاة لله تعالى. وكما نهى عن اتخاذها مساجد نهى عن قصد الصلاة عندها, وان كان المصلي إنما يقصد الصلاة لله سبحانه والدعاء له. فمن قصد قبور الانبياء والصالحين لأجل الصلاة والدعاء عندها فقد قصد نفس المحرم الذي سد الله ورسوله ذريعته, وهذا بخلاف السلام المشروع حسبما تقدم.* 

*( ص "153" تحقيق الشيخ ربيع المدخلي ط الفرقان – ص "121" تحقيق الشيخ عبدالقادر الارناؤوط رحمه الله ط رئاسة إدارة البحوث العلمية والافتاء).*

*# وقال رحمه الله :* 

*( والداعي يدعوا الله وحده, كما نهى عن استقبال الحجرة عند دعائه لله تعالى, كما نهى عن استقبال الحجرة عند الصلاة لله تعالى كما ثبت في صحيح مسلم وغيره عن أبي مرثد الغنوي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تجلسوا على القبور ولا تصلوا إليها " .*

*فلا يجوز أن يصلى إلى شيء من القبور, لا قبور الانبياء ولا غيرهم, لهذا الحديث الصحيح, ولا خلاف بين المسلمين أنه لا يشرع أن يقصد الصلاة إلى القبر, بل هذا من البدع المحدثة وكذلك قصد شيء من القبور لا سيما قبور الانبياء والصالحين عند الدعاء, واذا لم يجز قصد استقباله عند الدعاء لله تعالى فدعاء الميت نفسه أولى أن لا يجوز, كما أنه لا يجوز أن يصلي مستقبله* 
*فلأن لا يجوز الصلاة له بطريق الأولى ).*

*# (ص 320 تحقيق الشيخ ربيع, ص 229 تحقيق الارناؤوط).*


عن ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما: " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ إِذَا خَرَجَ يَوْمَ الْعِيدِ أَمَرَ بِالْحَرْبَةِ فَتُوضَعُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ

فَيُصَلِّي إِلَيْهَا 

وَالنَّاسُ وَرَاءَهُ، وَكَانَ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ فِي السَّفَرِ فَمِنْ ثَمَّ اتَّخَذَهَا الْأُمَرَاءُ"(مت  فق عليه).

وفي رواية أخرى قَالَ كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَغْدُو إِلَى الْمُصَلَّى وَالْعَنَزَةُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ تُحْمَلُ وَتُنْصَبُ بِالْمُصَلَّى بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ

فَيُصَلِّي إِلَيْهَا "
(متفق عليه).

*- عن* *ابن عباس** رضي الله عنهما** قال: (أقبلت راكباً على حمار أتان وأنا يومئذ قد ناهزت الاحتلام ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلي بالناس بمنى*
*إلى غير جدار* 
*فمررت بين يدي بعض الصف فنزلت، وأرسلت الأتان ترتع ودخلت في الصف فلم ينكر عليّ أحد) أخرجه البخاري ح 493.* 

*- عن* *سهل بن أبي حثمة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " إذا صلى أحدكم إلى سترة* 
*فليدن منها، لا يقطع الشيطان عليه صلاته " أخرجه أبو داود بسند صحيح. قال النووي في المجموع (3/244): "أخرجه أبوداود، والنسائي بإسناد صحيح ".*


*- عن* *أبي سعيد الخدري - رضي الله عنه - قال سمعت رسول الله ‘ يقول: (إذا صلى أحدكم إلى شيء يستره من الناس فأراد أحد أن يجتاز بين يديه فليدفعه فإن أبى فليقاتله فإنما هو شيطان) أخرجه البخاري ومسلم.*


*- عن أبي عمرو رضي الله عنه قال هبطنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ثنية أذافر(وهو موضع بين الحرمين) فحضرت الصلاة ـ يعني فصلى إلى جدار ـ* 
*فاتخذه قبلة ونحن خلفه فجاءت بهمة تمر بين يديه فما زال يدارئها حتى لصق بطنه بالجدار، ومرت من ورائه) أخرجه أبو داود وأحمد من طريق عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده وهذا إسناد حسن.*


*- عن يحي بن كثير قال: "رأيت أنس بن مالك دخل المسجد الحرام فركز شيئاً أو هيأ شيئاً يصلي إليه".* 

*رواه ابن سعد.* 





= نقل مختصر من موضوع كتب منذ أكثر من سنة على هذا الرابط :

http://www.alagidah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4806


قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز الريس : 

( والسجود للقبور والأوثان شرك أكبر بالإجماع، أما السجود عندها أو إليها ( قدامها ) لا لها ليس شركاً أكبر، ففرق بين السجود للشيء والسجود إليه، قال ابن تيمية: والساجد للشيء يخضع له بقلبه، ويخشع له بفؤاده. وأما الساجد إليه فإنما يولي وجهه وبدنه إليه ظاهراً كما يولي وجهه إلى بعض النواحي إذا أمه ا.هـ (4 / 358)

*وقال ابن تيمية: وكذلك تكذيب الرسول بالقلب وبغضه وحسده والاستكبار عن متابعته أعظم من أعمال ظاهرة خالية عن هذا كالقتل والزنا والشرب والسرقة، وما كان كفراً من الأعمال الظاهرة: كالسجود للأوثان وسب الرسول ونحو ذلك، فإنما ذلك لكونه مستلزماً لكفر الباطن، وإلا فلو قدر أنه سجد قدام وثن ولم يقصد بقلبه السجود له بل قصد السجود لله بقلبه لم يكن ذلك كفراً، وقد يباح ذلك إذا كان بين المشركين من يخافهم على نفسه فيوافقهم في الفعل الظاهر، ويقصد بقلبه السجود لله، كما ذكر أن بعض علماء المسلمين وعلماء أهل الكتاب فعل نحو ذلك مع قوم من المشركين حتى دعاهم إلى الإسلام فأسلموا على يديه، ولم يظهر منافرتهم في أول الأمر ا.هـ ( مجموع الفتاوى (14 / 120) .*

*فإذا اتضح الفرق بين السجود له وإليه، وأن ما كان ( له ) فهو كفر بالإجماع دون ما كان (إليه) ، فمن سجد للصنم وأخذ مالاً أو لم يأخذ، فقد كفر، ومن أخذ مالاً أو لم يأخذ وسجد إليه فلا يكفر .* 

*وقد حدثني أحد طلبة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين، وهو طالب علم معروف عند المشايخ، أنه سأل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين عن هذه المسألة أيام دروسه في عنيزة فأجاب: بنحو هذا الجواب - والحمد لله رب العالمين - .*

*فمن وقع في أحد هذه المكفرات العملية المخرجة من الملة بعد توافر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع، فقد كفر ظاهراً وباطناً، لكن بشرط أن يثبت كفره ظاهراً بالشرع، فمن سجد للصنم كفر ظاهراً وباطناً ، ومن ذبح لصنم أو قبر فقد كفر ظاهراً وباطناً وهكذا...*

*وأنبه أن ( اللام) في اللغة تطلق بمعنى ( إلى) كقوله تعالى( أوحى لها) والمراد إليها ، كما أفاده ابن هشام في مغني اللبيب ، فمن أطلق: السجود للصنم ليس كفراً، وأراد باللام هنا بمعنى ( إلى ) فإطلاقه صحيح لغة ، وتقريره الشرعي صحيح كما سبق، لا سيما إذا بين أن مراده باللام معنى ( إلى) ، ومن يثرب متهماً عقيدته بسوء فقد جانب الصواب ومن علم أن أحداً أطلق ( اللام) وأرادها بمعنى (إلى) فسكت مدلساً كاتماً للمراد فليبوء بالإثم فإن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء ،إلا أن ترك مثل هذه التعبيرات أولى سداً لباب النزاعات والخصومات، قال ابن تيمية: وكثير من منازعات الناس في مسائل الإيمان ومسائل الأسماء والأحكام هي منازعات لفظية، فإذا فصل الخطاب زال الارتياب. والله سبحانه أعلم بالصواب ا.هـ (مجموع الفتاوى ( 18/ 279) . أعوذ بالله أن أَظلم أو أُظلم .*

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
هذا التقرير سبق رده،ولا ينفعك أن هناك شيء يقال له سجود إلى ؛ فهذا لم ننكره،وإنما المنكر هو جعل مجرد(السجود إلى) مناطاً مجردة عما تحتها من المعنى الذي يشير إليه الأئمة وهو أن العبادة لله وإنما وجود القبر أو الصنم إما اتفاقاً وإما تبركاً،فالكلام في هل هذا التعبير بمجرده يصلح مناطاً للأحكام الشرعية هنا ولو كان واقع الفعل هو قصد للصنم بغرض تحصيل المال؟ 
الجواب : لا.. 
ولذلك قول الريس : 



> فإذا اتضح الفرق بين السجود له وإليه، وأن ما كان ( له ) فهو كفر بالإجماع دون ما كان (إليه) ، فمن سجد للصنم وأخذ مالاً أو لم يأخذ، فقد كفر، ومن أخذ مالاً أو لم يأخذ وسجد إليه فلا يكفر .


 
لو سألناه ما معنى سجد إليه = لن تجد جواباً؛فهو لم يستعمل السجود إلى مراعياً ما تحتها من المعنى الذي يقصده الأئمة وإنما-كعادته-أراد أن يخترع تقسيماً لفظياً يفرق فيه بين أحكام الألفاظ رغم اتحاد المعاني التي يقصد الشرع لمراعاتها.. 
يعني لو سجد الرجل للصنم وقال سجدتُ إليه ولم أسجد له وقلنا له : ما معنى سجدتَ إليه = فلم يذكر المناط الشرعي (من كونه-مثلاً- سجد تبركاً بالبقعة أو لم يلحظ وجود الصنم أصلاً ،هل يُخرجه من حكم الكفر مجرد قوله : سجدتُ إليه من غير أن يكون تحتها مناطاً شرعياً ؟ 
الجواب: لا.. 
ولو كان سجوده للصنم قاصداً الصنم وسماه سجوداً إليه ألف مرة = لما نفعه ذلك ولكان كفراً.. 
فبدعة الريس في مسألتنا : أنه لم يُحرر المناط الشرعي الذي قصده الشيخ بالسجود إلى الصنم فمراد الشيخ بها أي أن الصنم ليس مقصوداً ولم يُرد بذلك أن مجرد عبارة (سجد إلى) هي مناط شرعي يفرق بين الكفر وغيره كما اخترعه الريس..
..
أما الريس فيورد صورة المسألة وفيها يُقصد الصنم بالفعل لأجل مال ونحوه ،ثم يريد أن يخرجها عن حكم الكفر بمجرد بتسميتها سجوداً إلى الصنم.. 
وكل ذلك بدعة وزلل ظاهر.. 

ولا حل يخرجه من الإشكال إلا بأن يدع عنه تلك المخترعة (إلى-ل..) وأن يعود للمناطات الشرعية بأن يفرق بين السجود إلى الصنم وللصنم وبين السجود لله وإلى الله بحضرة الصنم.. 

كما في التقرير الذي ذكرناه.. 


فالفرق إنما هو بين السجود للصنم وإليه (فكل ذلك كفر مستبين ) وبين السجود لله قدام الصنم وعنده وهذا ليس كفراً كما أن الذبح لله والاستغاثة بالله عند البدوي أو بحضرة الأصنام ليست كفراً بالاتفاق..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> ونحن نتظر من هذا الدعي أو غيره


وعبارتك هذه عن الشيخ بندر الشويقي ليست من هدي العلم ولا أدب الحوار ولا خلق المسلمين،فنزه لسانك عنها وعن أمثالها..

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

أخي أبي فهر ممكن تشرح لي هذه العبارة لو تكرمت :

( والسجود للقبور والأوثان شرك أكبر بالإجماع، 
أما السجود عندها أو إليها ( قدامها ) 
لا لها 
ليس شركاً أكبر ). 

= أما بخصوص الاخ بندر , فأريد رأيك بالنقل, هل ما نقله للشيخ البراك حفظه الله صحيح ؟

----------


## مجلس المشرفين

> وعبارتك هذه عن الشيخ بندر الشويقي ليست من هدي العلم ولا أدب الحوار ولا خلق المسلمين،فنزه لسانك عنها وعن أمثالها..


# تنبيه: نرجو من الأخ عبدالرزاق الحيدر التزام الادب في الرد
والهدوء في الطرح بعيدا عن التشنج واثارته
والا اضطر الاشراف لحذف كلامه كله مستقبلا
بدل البحث عما ساء منه والانشغال بتحريره !
#الإشراف#

----------


## درداء

> # قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز الريس : 
> 
> ( والسجود للقبور والأوثان شرك أكبر بالإجماع، أما السجود عندها أو إليها ( قدامها ) لا لها ليس شركاً أكبر، ففرق بين السجود للشيء والسجود إليه، قال ابن تيمية: والساجد للشيء يخضع له بقلبه، ويخشع له بفؤاده. وأما الساجد إليه فإنما يولي وجهه وبدنه إليه ظاهراً كما يولي وجهه إلى بعض النواحي إذا أمه ا.هـ (4 / 358)
> 
> *وقال ابن تيمية: وكذلك تكذيب الرسول بالقلب وبغضه وحسده والاستكبار عن متابعته أعظم من أعمال ظاهرة خالية عن هذا كالقتل والزنا والشرب والسرقة، وما كان كفراً من الأعمال الظاهرة: كالسجود للأوثان وسب الرسول ونحو ذلك، فإنما ذلك لكونه مستلزماً لكفر الباطن، وإلا فلو قدر أنه سجد قدام وثن ولم يقصد بقلبه السجود له بل قصد السجود لله بقلبه لم يكن ذلك كفراً، وقد يباح ذلك إذا كان بين المشركين من يخافهم على نفسه فيوافقهم في الفعل الظاهر، ويقصد بقلبه السجود لله، كما ذكر أن بعض علماء المسلمين وعلماء أهل الكتاب فعل نحو ذلك مع قوم من المشركين حتى دعاهم إلى الإسلام فأسلموا على يديه، ولم يظهر منافرتهم في أول الأمر ا.هـ ( مجموع الفتاوى (14 / 120) .*
> 
> *فإذا اتضح الفرق بين السجود له وإليه، وأن ما كان ( له ) فهو كفر بالإجماع دون ما كان (إليه) ، فمن سجد للصنم وأخذ مالاً أو لم يأخذ، فقد كفر، ومن أخذ مالاً أو لم يأخذ وسجد إليه فلا يكفر .* 
> 
> *وقد حدثني أحد طلبة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين، وهو طالب علم معروف عند المشايخ، أنه سأل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين عن هذه المسألة أيام دروسه في عنيزة فأجاب: بنحو هذا الجواب - والحمد لله رب العالمين - .*
> ...


 من قال من السلف في توافر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع في تكفير من عمل احد المكفرات العملية الناقضة لأصل الايمان كالسجود للصنم والذبح للصنم وسب الله تعالى  ؟

----------


## أبو الوليد الغزي

> بارك الله فيك..
> 
> نعم هو السجود قدام الصنم.. 
> وهو الذبح عند البدوي.. 
> وهو الدعاء عند مقام الحسين.. 
> ولكن هل هذا سجود للصنم أم لله عند الصنم؟ 
> وهل هو ذبح للبدوي أم لله عند البدوي؟ 
> وهل هو دعاء صاحب المقام أم دعاء لله عند المقام ؟


 بارك الله فيك أخي أبا فهر وأحسن الله إليك ..

لكن لديّ سؤال بارك الله فيك وهو

هل من وجدناه يعمل هذه الأعمال من السجود قدام الصنم ، والذبح عند البدوي ، والدعاء عند مقام الحسين ، ثم مات على هذه الحالة 

ماذا نحكم عليه ؟؟!

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

جزاكم الله خيراً
وكلام أخينا الشيخ أبي فهر واضح بيِّن وهو منضبط من أول مشاركة إلى آخرها
وبانتظار إجابته على الأخ الغزي
وكذا إجابته - ولعله لم ينتبه جيدا للسؤال - على سؤال الأخ اليقظ - مع أنه أجاب عنه في سياق كلامه السابق ، ولكن حتى يرفع إشكالاً خاصا عن السائل -
فإن سؤاله كان :



> ما رأيك أبا فهر فيمن سجد لله قدام الصنم من أجل المال أيدخل في قوله تعالى:(ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ)أ   لا ؟


وكانت إجابة الشيخ الفاضل أبي فهر :



> من سجد للصنم مقابل مال أو غيره فهو كافر،وقد سبق بيان هذا،فأرجو عدم تكرار الأفكار..


ولعل مما يصلح جوابا للأخ اليقظ مما ورد في كلام الشيخ أبي فهر - بل وزيادة على ما طلب الأخ السائل - قوله :



> إذا سجد لله أمام الصنم طلباً لمال موهماً أنه سجد للصنم = كان سجوده لله لا للصنم فلا مناط ليكفر به وإنما يأثم إثمين : إثم البدعة وهي عبادة الله  في محل يعبد فيه غير الله،وإثم رضاء أن يتوهم أن أشرك بالله،ومثله من يقبض مالاً ليذبح للبدوي فيأخذه ويذبح لله في حرم البدوي.

----------


## أبو طارق النهدي

> ((إذا سجد لله أمام الصنم طلباً لمال موهماً أنه سجد للصنم = كان سجوده لله لا للصنم فلا مناط ليكفر به وإنما يأثم إثمين : إثم البدعة وهي عبادة الله في محل يعبد فيه غير الله،وإثم رضاء أن يتوهم أن أشرك بالله،ومثله من يقبض مالاً ليذبح للبدوي فيأخذه ويذبح لله في حرم البدوي)) .


هذا التقرير باطل .
فالإيهام بالوقوع في الكفر الصريح هو وقوع في الكفر, فمن أوهم الوقوع في الكفر الصريح دون إكراه فقد كفر بلا نزاع يُعلم بين أهل العلم .
يقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله : " ولذلك وقع الاتفاق على أن السجود للصنم أو الشمس أو نحوهما ردةٌ تخرج عن الإسلام إلا من اُكره.
ولم يُشترط للحكم بردّيَتِهِ أن يُسمي الشمس إلهًا, بل لو كان حال السجود معلنًا بثباته على لا إله إلا الله, وكانت قرينة تشهد له, كأن جُعل له مال عظيم على السجود للشمس, فسجد طمعًا في المال لم يفده ذلك والله أعلم " . انتهى من رفع الاشتباه ص42 - ط العصرية .

----------


## أبو حفصة ابن الحسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
((أجمع العلماء على أَنَّ من تكلَّم بالكفر هازِلاً أَنَّه يكفر . فكيف بمن أظهر الكفرَ خوفاً وطمعاً في الدُّنيا ))
فالمستهزئ ليس قاصدا للكفر، ولكنه تقصد الاستهزاء. فكذلك المظهر للكفر دون إكراه قد لا يكون قاصدا للكفر ولكنه تقصد إظهار الكفر. فيكون مناط الكفر القصد إلى إظهار الكفر.
والله أعلم.
ما رأيكم في هذا الاستدلال؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

> بارك الله فيك..
> 
> هذا التقرير سبق رده،ولا ينفعك أن هناك شيء يقال له سجود إلى ؛ فهذا لم ننكره،وإنما المنكر هو جعل مجرد(السجود إلى) مناطاً مجردة عما تحتها من المعنى الذي يشير إليه الأئمة وهو أن العبادة لله وإنما وجود القبر أو الصنم إما اتفاقاً وإما تبركاً،فالكلام في هل هذا التعبير بمجرده يصلح مناطاً للأحكام الشرعية هنا ولو كان واقع الفعل هو قصد للصنم بغرض تحصيل المال؟ 
> الجواب : لا.. 
> ولذلك قول الريس : 
> 
> 
> لو سألناه ما معنى سجد إليه = لن تجد جواباً؛فهو لم يستعمل السجود إلى مراعياً ما تحتها من المعنى الذي يقصده الأئمة وإنما-كعادته-أراد أن يخترع تقسيماً لفظياً يفرق فيه بين أحكام الألفاظ رغم اتحاد المعاني التي يقصد الشرع لمراعاتها.. 
> يعني لو سجد الرجل للصنم وقال سجدتُ إليه ولم أسجد له وقلنا له : ما معنى سجدتَ إليه = فلم يذكر المناط الشرعي (من كونه-مثلاً- سجد تبركاً بالبقعة أو لم يلحظ وجود الصنم أصلاً ،هل يُخرجه من حكم الكفر مجرد قوله : سجدتُ إليه من غير أن يكون تحتها مناطاً شرعياً ؟ 
> ...


 
على هذا التقرير يكفر الممثل الذي يسجد للصنم ، لأنه قصد الفعل و هو السجود للصنم ، لكن يمثل عبادة الكفار

السؤال:
"من قال كلمة الكفر قاصدا يكفر بها"، شيخ: يأتي في بعض الأفلام يأتون بممثل -مثلا- يقول كلمة الكفر وهو قاصدها؛وقد يسجد للصنم لأنه يمثل دور المشرك أو من هذا القبيل؟
الجواب:
(( لا ، هو يحكي حالة شخص ثاني ، مع أننا لا نرى جواز التمثيل بهذا : جواز التمثيل بالكافر أو بالفاسق نرى أنه ليس بجائز.
الطالب: لكن ما يكفر؟
الشيخ : لا ، ما يكفر ، كفر لا يكفر.
الطالب : يسجد للصنم؟!
الشيخ : لا ، هو يحكي شخص واحد ، وِلّا ما نفسه تعظيم هذا الصنم ، لكن يحكي شخصا آخر .
إنما نحن لا نرى هذا ، حتى لو لم يسجد للصنم ، وذلك أن الإنسان قد يشعر بقلبه أنه كفر ، فيستولي عليه هذا الشعور يوما بعد يوم حتى يكون عقيدة ، ولأن الرجل ربما يُعيّر بذلك ، فيلاقيه الناس ويقول:
أنت فلان ابن فلان ، أنت أبو جهل ، أنت أبو سفيان ، أنت كذا ، أنت كذا .
بعضهم سمعنا أن بعضهم يتمثل بالشيطان ، هذا أيضا أخبث وأخبث))اهـ.
العلامة العثيمين.التعلي   على صحيح البخاري.الرقاق.(5  )ب.

----------


## أبو طارق النهدي

يقول شيخ الإسلام - المفترى عليه في ثنايا هذا الموضوع - : " وَمِمَّا يُقَارِبُ هَذَا أَنَّ كَلِمَتَيْ الْكُفْرِ وَالْإِيمَانِ إذَا قَصَدَ الْإِنْسَانُ بِهِمَا غَيْرَ حَقِيقَتِهِمَا صَحَّ كُفْرُهُ وَلَمْ يَصِحَّ إيمَانُهُ. فَإِنَّ الْمُنَافِقَ قَصَدَ بِالْإِيمَانِ مَصَالِحَ دُنْيَاهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَقِيقَةٍ لِمَقْصُودِ الْكَلِمَةِ فَلَمْ يَصِحَّ إيمَانُهُ، وَالرَّجُلُ لَوْ تَكَلَّمَ بِكَلِمَةِ الْكُفْرِ لِمَصَالِحِ دُنْيَاهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَقِيقَةِ اعْتِقَادٍ صَحَّ كُفْرُهُ بَاطِنًا وَظَاهِرًا؛ وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ مَأْمُورٌ بِأَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِكَلِمَةِ الْإِيمَانِ مُعْتَقِدًا لِحَقِيقَتِهَا، وَأَنْ لَا يَتَكَلَّمَ بِكَلِمَةِ الْكُفْرِ أَوْ الْكَذِبِ جَادًّا وَلَا هَازِلًا، فَإِذَا تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكُفْرِ أَوْ الْكَذِبِ جَادًّا، أَوْ هَازِلًا كَانَ كَافِرًا، أَوْ كَاذِبًا حَقِيقَةً؛ لِأَنَّ الْهَزْلَ بِهَذَا الْكَلِمَاتِ غَيْرُ مُبَاحٍ، فَيَكُونُ وَصْفُ الْهَزْلِ مُهْدَرًا فِي نَظَرِ الشَّرْعِ؛ لِأَنَّهُ مُحَرَّمٌ فَتَبْقَى الْكَلِمَةُ مُوجِبَةً لِمُقْتَضَاهَا ". انتهى من إبطال التحليل

----------


## أبو طارق النهدي

يقول ابن حزم رحمه الله : " ولما قال تعالى : { إِلاَّ مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ وَلكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا} . خرج من ثبت إِكراهُه عن أَنْ يكون بإظهار الكفر كافراً إلى رخصةِ الله تعالى والثَّبات على الإيمان ، وبقي من أظهر الكفر : لا قارئاً ولا شاهداً ، ولا حاكياً ولا مكرهاً على وجوب الكفر له بإجماع الأمَّة على الحكم له بحكم الكفر وبحكم رسول الله بذلك ، وبنصِّ القرآن على من قال كلمة الكفر إِنَّه كافرٌ " . انتهى مستفاد من مشاركة الأخ محمد خليفة.

----------


## محمد ثروت خليفة

السلام عليكم 

فالذى فهتمه من كلام الشيخ أبى فهر أنه يشترط النية فى السجود للأصنام حتى يعد ذلك كفراً والذى أعلمه من عقيدة أهل السنة أنه وبالإجماع لا يسأل عن إعتقاد العبد فى أفعاله الكفرية فلا يقال مستحل أم غير مستحل ولا يقال نويت كذا أو لم تنو كذا أما السؤال عن النية والإعتقاد فهذا يعود للإرجاء لأنهم  يعتقدون أن الأعمال الكفرية دالة على الكفر وليست كفراً فى ذاتها ولكن عند أهل السنة هى كفر بذاتها فالسجود لصنم بإجماع العلماء فعل مكفر بذاته ولا يسأل فاعله عن إعتقاده ولا نيته ومن المعروف لدى أهل السنة أن قصد الكفر ليس شرطاً فى التكفير بل هو شرط بدعى عنهم ولكن الشرط المعتبر هو قصد العمل المكفر كما سيأتى  .


"إن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم واجماع


الأمة قد اتفقت على أن من قال الكفر أو فعله كَفَرَ



القول قسمان : قسم باطني قلبي وهو التصديق وقسمٌ ظاهر وهو النطق بالشهادتين.



والعمل كذلك قسمان: قسم باطن وهو أعمال القلوب من اليقين


والمحبة والتوكل والرجاء والإخلاص والخوف ونحوها،


وقسمٌ ظاهر وهو عمل الجوارح من أداء الفرائض وترك النواهى والابتعاد عن النواقض.


فاختلال أحد طرفي القسمة هو بالضرورة اختلال للآخر، ونقض أحد أطراف القسمة هو بالضرورة نقض للبقية .


ولمّا كان نقض وزوال القسم الباطن من التصديق وأعمال القلوب لا اطلاع للخلق عليه ، كان نقض وزوال القسم الظاهر كافياً في الحكم بزوال الإيمان، لأنه لا يمكن بناءً على التلازم أن يزول أوينقض الإيمان الظاهري مع بقاء الإيمان الباطن


وهنا يقع خطأ وضلال المرجئة عندما تصوروا أن ينقض الإيمان الظاهر مع بقاء الإيمان الباطن


ولذلك لا يُكفرون بالمكفرات العملية إلا مشترطين لها الاستحلال أو النية 


وإعتبار قصد الكفر فى الأعمال الكفرية للحكم بالكفر شرط بدعى إذ أن المعتبر عند أهل السنة هو قصد العمل المكفر وليس قصد الكفر فلو سجد رجل لصنم وإنتفت عنه شروط وموانع التكفير ثم قال لم أقصد أن أكون كافراً بسجودى هذا قلنا لها إنك بسجودك قد كفرت وقد وضح ذلك العلامة إبن تيمية فقال في "الصارم المسلول ص177"


"وبالجملة من قال أو فعل ما هوكفرٌ كَفَر بذلك وإن لم يقصد أن


يكون كافراً، إذ لا يقصد الكفر أحدٌ إلا ما شاء الله"


وقال أيضاً مجموع الفتاوى "7/220"


في قوله تعالى"لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم" "فقد اخبر سبحانه وتعالى أنهم كفروا بعد إيمانهم مع قولهم:إنا تكلمنا بالكفر من غير اعتقادٍ له بل كنا نخوض ونلعب، وبين أن الاستهزاء بآيات الله كفر، ولا يكون هذا إلا ممن شرح صدره بهذا الكلام ولو كان الإيمان في قلبه منعه أن يتكلم بهذا الكلام"



وقد بين ذلك الإمام البخاري رحمه الله فقال في"كتاب الإيمان"


من الجامع الصحيح"باب: خوف المؤمن من أن يحبط عمله وهو


لا يشعر"


وكيف يحبط عمله وهو لا يشعر؟! أن يفعل فعلاً ظاهراً أو يقع في


ناقضٍ عملي وليس في قلبه قصد الكفر أو الرضا به أونحو ذلك،


فيكفر ويحبط عمله وهو لا يشعر.


وقد وضح ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله فقال:"وفيه أن من


المسلمين من يخرج من الدين من غير قصد الخروج منه،ومن غيرأن يختار ديناً على دين الإسلام"




وقال الشيخ العلامة حمد بن عتيق رحمه الله" قالوا: أي: علماء


السنةـ إن المرتد هو الذي يكفر بعد إسلامه إما نطقاً وإما فعلاً وإما


اعتقاداً، فقرروا أن من قال الكفر كفر وإن لم يعتقده ولم يعمل به


إذا لم يكن مكرهاً،وكذلك إذا فعل الكفر كفر وإن لم يعتقده ولا نطق


به ن وكذلك إذا شرح بالكفر صدره ..." الدفاع عن أهل السنة


والأتباع ص30"



فالقصد  قصدان  قصد العمل المكفِّر وقصد الكفر وكلاهما كفر فمن قصد العمل المكفر كفر وإن لم يعتقد ومن قصد الكفر كفر وإن لم يعمل 



اشترط البعض قصد الكفرللحكم بالتكفير، وأن الشخص مهما أتى من الأقوال والأفعال المكفّرة لايكفرمالم يقصدأن يكفر بهذا، وقد يبدو هذا الشرط صحيحا بادي الرأي لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إنماالأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امريءٍ مانوى) الحديث متفق عليه
ولكن التفريق بين نوعين من النية أو القصد ــ مع أدلة أخرى ــ يبيّن أنه شرط باطل.

فالنوع الأول من القصد هو أن يتكلم الإنسان كلاماً مكفراً قاصداً له أي متعمداً غيرمخطيء،فهذا القصد معتبر ولابد من اشتراطه لمؤاخذة صاحبه بكلامه، والنظر في قرائن الحال المصاحبة للكلام له أثر هام في تمييز العامد من المخطيء كما في حديث الرجل الذي أضلّ راحلته ...

والنوع الثاني من القصد هو أن يقصد الإنسان الكفر بكلامه المكفر الذي تعمّده،فهذا القصد غيرمعتبر وليس شرطاً للحكم بالكفر على صاحبه 
وقدنبّه على هذا شيخ المفسِّرين الطبري في تفسيره لقوله تعالى (قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا، الذين ضلّ سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا، أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا) الكهف 103 ــ 105. 

قال ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله في تفسيرها
(وهذا من أدلّ الدلائل على خطأ قول من زعم أنه لايكفر بالله أحد إلا من حيث يقصد إلى الكفر بعد العلم بوحدانيته، وذلك أن الله تعالى ذِكْره أخبر عن هؤلاء الذين وصف صفتهم في هذه الآيةأن سعيهم الذي سعوا في الدنيا ذهب ضلالا، وقد كانوا يحسبون أنهم محسنون في صنعهمذلك، وأخبر عنهم أنهم هم الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم، ولو كان القول كما قال الذين زعموا أنه لايكفر بالله أحدٌ إلا من حيث يعلم، لوجب أن يكون هؤلاء القوم في عملهمالذي أخبر الله عنهم أنهم كانوا يحسبون فيه أنهم يحسنون صنعه مثابين مأجورين عليه،ولكن القول بخلاف ماقالوا، فأخبر جَلَّ ثناؤه عنهم أنهم بالله كفرة وأن أعمالهم حابطة) (جامع البيان) 16/43 ــ 35. 


وأضيف إلى ماذكره من آيات: 
قوله تعالى (وقالت اليهـود والنصـارى نحـن أبنـاءُالله وأحباؤه) المائدة 18، وقوله تعالى (وقالوا لن يدخلالجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى) البقرة 111

فاعتقاد الكافر بأنه محسنٌ وأنه مُهتد ٍ أو أنه من أهلالجنة لايمنع من تكفيرهإذا ثبت كفره بالدليل،
وأضيفإلى ذلك: 
أن اعتقاده بأنه مُحسنٌ هو في ذاته عقوبة قدريةلهمن الله ليستمر على ضلاله وغوايته كما قال تعالى
(وقيّضنالهم قُرناء فزينوا لهم مابين أيديهم وماخلفهم، وحق عليهم القول في أمم قد خلت منقبلهم من الجن والإنس، إنهم كانوا خاسرين) فصلت 25
وقال تعالى (ومن يَعْشُ عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا فهو له قرين، وإنهم ليصدونهمعن السبيل ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون) الزخرف 36 ــ 37.

فكيف تُعتبر هذه العقوبة القدرية مانعا من الحكم الشرعى عليهم بالكفر؟.

والخلاصــة:
 أن القصـد المعتبر في التكفيرهو قصد العمل المكفر أي تعمّده، لاقصد الكفر به .
وقد بيَّن ابن تيمية هذا الفرق بأوجز عبارة فقال رحمه الله :

(وبالجملة فمن قال أو فعل ماهو كُفْر كَفَرَبذلك،وإن لم يقصد أن يكون كافراً،إذ لايقصد الكفر أحدٌ إلا ماشاء الله) (الصارم المسلول) صـ 177 ــ 178. 

قال فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك : 
من أظهر شيئاً مما تقدم من أنواع الردة جاداً أو هازلاً أو مداهناً أو معانداً في خصومة - أي غير مكره - كَفَرَ بذلك لقوله تعالى ( من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان .. الآية ) النحل : 106 .
و من ذلك : إظهار السجود للصنم مجاملة للمشركين ، وطلباً للمنزلة لديهم ، والنيل من دنياهم ، مع دعوى أنه يقصد بذلك السجود لله أو لا يقصد السجود للصنم ، فإنه بذلك مظهرٌ لكفر من غير إكراه ، فيدخل في عموم قوله تعالى ( من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره و قلبه مطمئن بالإيمان .. الآية ) النحل : 106 أ.هـ (جواب في الإيمان و نواقضه ص9 بترقيم الشاملة ) 


قال فضيلة الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي
حفظه الله : 

وكذلك أيضا يكون الكفر بالفعل كما لو سجد للصنم كفر بهذا السجود، أو داس مصحفا بقدميه، أو لطخه بالنجاسة يكفر بهذا العمل، يكفر بهذا العمل ولو لم يجحد ولو لم يعتقد بقلبه بهذا العمل بهذا السجود للصنم، كذلك يكون كافرا أ.هـ (شرح العقيدة الطحاوية ص 234 بترقيم الشاملة )

----------

